# The 'Real' Next Level



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Morning peeps! I'm starting a new journal (kuso, will you please close the other one). Even though I don't have lots of time to 'cackle', 'squak', or be pornal with all my buddies here, I do have time to log my food and general information regarding my workouts. 

I have gained about five pounds in the last six weeks or so, and it's not muscle.  It's cookies at work, it's walnuts and almonds at home, it's all that catching up to me. So, I need to start a new page, start a new journal, and start a new way of thinking. I'm extremely disappointed in my lack of will power recently, and I'm going to work hard at improving it. 

Today will be a good challenge, as there are still two types of cookies and iced raisin bread at work. This is leftover from someone bringing breakfast in on Friday. We'll see how it goes. 

Workout for today is back and biceps. Meals will be posted below.

I welcome all feedback on diet and training. I guess I also welcome any non-fitness related banter as well.  

Weight: 125.4 lbs
Started workout at 5:36, ended (lifting) at 6:17

Workout: 

Sitting Row 40*15,50*12,60*10
Pull Down 50*15,60*12,70*8
Bent Over Row (with bar) 30*15,40*15,50*10
Supinating DB Curl 15*12,15*12,20*10
Hammer Curl 15*12,15*12,20*10
Concentration Curl 10*12,15*8
Assisted Pull Up 50*10,60*10,50*6

Finished off with 10 minutes of moderate interval work on stairmaster,

Meal 1: EAS Results for Her shake, 1/2 cup Fiber One cereal (dry)
Meal 2: Post workout, Balance Bar (Chocolate Banana)
Meal 3: Six eggs (five white, one yolk) scrambled...and since Lina posts the pills she takes, I thought I would post mine. 5 Pentasa, 1 Imuran, 1 multi-vitamin, 1 Viactiv
Meal 4: 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese, one Gala apple, sprinkled with cinammon
Meal 5: Two small cans of albacore tuna (in water), one Golden Delicous apple, 5 Pentasa
Meal 6: One slice of this all natural 'fitness bread' I got at the International Farmers Market...it's from Germany, whole grain, 7 grams of fiber per slice, slice is about 75% as big as a normal slice of bread, with some all natural peanut butter and blueberry fruit preserves
Meal 7: Grilled chicken breast, peas, five Pentasa, one Viactiv
_Damn....did I eat too much today???_

Good News is that I did not eat any of the lemon cookies, any of the pink cookies, or any of the iced raisin bread. Also I went to a meeting off-site and there was a tray of food that I did not touch.
Bad News is that I did have three or four small cinammon hard candies and one mini-mini Peppermint Pattie


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Miss L! 

Your workout looks awesome!  5 lbs is not a whole lot and your weight does vary with water intake, pms, etc. don't fret a lot K?  It is not unusual for me to fluctuate that much in 1 week!

Keep strong at work today!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 17, 2002)

I can help you take it back off Miss LeDix, just let me chase you around the room.  

Had to be the first to be pornal.  

Just get back into your routine. You took a little break. We will be here to spank your butt if you do it again.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

Finding a new workout routine and diet adjustments always helps me get back on track.


----------



## kuso (Jun 17, 2002)

Whats this???? A new thread to pornalise, and I wasn`t invited  

Your old one is closed.....for now 

Some advice.....IMPO you`re doing a a feww too many sets, particularly for bi`s. All of your back exercises incorporate your bi`s so they will already be somewhat fatigued......9 sets on top of that could be overkill.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix! Great idea to start a new journal..I was thinking of doing the same thing! 
Great food this morning..keep it up babe! Like Lina said, don't stress out TOO much on the 5lb. gain..but I do know how ya feel. I freak out to when the numbers go up! You cought it in time though and you have a 'fit' mind, so I know you will get back on track just fine! Have a great day girlie!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Lina, thank you for the support. It is now 10:52 and I have not had a cookie or any of the iced raisin bread. 

Craig, you should feel special to be the first to pornalize my journal. I think kuso was quite jealous.

J'Bo, thanks for stopping by. I appreciate your help!

kuso, don't be mad for not having an official invite! Thanks for the information on biceps...I'm trying to really work them, they never get sore!!

Princess, you're sweet! That would be cool if you started a new journal like me! 

Back to work for now peeps! Thanks for all the love and support!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix~ hey hon.. I wish I had time to start a new journal.. I could do fast replys and all while at work.. but starting a journal will have to take place at my moms.... I think I will just keep mine for now..but I will soon!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

you go girl!  fresh start in a fresh journal with a new routine coming.  don't forget for even a minute how much great progress you've made!  you'll surely make more but don't be down on yourself.  (listen to Lina!)

hmmm.....maybe i need a new journal too.  i changed the diet starting today.  it might just be time!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

NG good idea, i wanted to read your current journal but boy is it full.

I am going to start a new one too.
Check out Lina's she has a nice structured template one, maybe she could email us the template


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

what a GREAT idea J'Bo!  I started keeping mine a bit easier to read after seeing her example but it's not as clear as it could be - that's for sure.

See Miss LeDix?  You lit a fire under all our collective butts!
(thanks, Lady!)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Princess, I am confused why a new journal would require you to start it at work??

J'Bo and Nikegurl, thanks! I'm glad I've motivated all parties involved! 

I'm leaving the office now and will be gone all day! Have a great Monday!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Miss ledix.. well lucky you off for the day??? 
Remember girl.. I don't have my computer set up at home.. saving for an awesome one!  Sooo I use my moms when at her house!! I can do it when I slow down here at work sometime!  laters babe..have a great afternoon!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Actually, I went from one office to another for a meeting. But I still got home about 1/2 an hour earlier than usual so that's good!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

oh ~ Thats still cool!! Hey~ So your still working out in the mornings huh? Every Morning?  Just curious!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

I work out in the morning, before work. I get up around 4:40 to be at the gym by about 5:30. I do this M-F. Saturday I usually work out at home, jogging or walking.  I remember you talking about switching to morning workouts...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

I am SOOOO NOT a morning person


----------



## Mudge (Jun 17, 2002)

It goes on easy, and hard to get off isn't it 

I try to allow myself to have something maybe once a week (in moderation) so that I can put up with the rest of the week diet wise. Otherwise, to be quite honest, I have had weekends where 1/2 gallon of ice cream is 2 for 1, and I will finish both of them before the weekend is over! So, before I snap and goof up that badly, I'm trying to minimize the damage because once its on, it doesn't want to come off without a fight...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Mudge, I totally understand what you are saying! I don't have junk at the house (except for almonds, but that's no more)...my main issue is going out with friends or to friends houses...  No self control. However, I did not havy any cookies at work today! 

Butterfly, you don't like to get up at the butt crack of dawn like me?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not a morning person either!!!  I have tried it a bunch.. its great ONCE I get to the gym.. but getting up that early is another story!! Miss Ledix I give you a TON Of credit, anD Bow-downs to that!!  (and to Fitgirl also..shes a morning riser)
I get up..after the sun!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey Miss L -- good luck!  After you get to where you want to be Lifeservices makes some low carb cookie mix that you might want to try if you need that cookie fix.  I bought some but haven't made them yet, I'll report back to you.  There muffins aren't half bad.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey Miss L -- good luck!  After you get to where you want to be Lifeservices makes some low carb cookie mix that you might want to try if you need that cookie fix.  I bought some but haven't made them yet, I'll report back to you.  There muffins aren't half bad.


*COOKIES*

Do tell more...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Tuesday, June 18

The news today is buzzing over the fence Israel is building around the borders of the West Bank. 1 million dollars per mile (per foot? per something) is what they said. I wonder if it will help? As the news said, it's a desperate attempt to keep suicice bombers out. Oh, what an awful situation. 

Today is shoulders, cardio, and abs. Cardio will be 20-30 minutes on the treadmill...intervals of running, walking, and jogging. I usually change my speed every minute or so. I am taking the pull-out section from MF Hers all about abs to give me some ideas for new ab excercises. Shoulders will consist of lateral raises, shoulder press, and I'm not sure what else...may ask some of my friendly gym peeps for some ideas. 

Now that yesterday is through, will some of you please take a look at my food from yesterday and give me some feedback? Honest, gritty, doesn't have to be sugar coated, feedback, kay?  

*Meals For Today* 

Meal 1: .5 Lean Body PB Bar, .5 cup Fiber One cereal (dry)
Meal 2: .5 Lean Body PB Bar (post workout)
Meal 3: Six eggs (one yolk, five white) scrambled Five Pentasa, One Imuran, One Multi-Vitamin, One Viactiv
Meal 4: Approx .5 cup lowfat cottage cheese, apple, sprinkled with cinammon
Meal 5: Turkey burger (homemade, extra lean turkey breast), peas (leftover from last night) Five Pentasa
Meal 6: One slice of fitness bread (see yesterday's entry for description), all natural PB, all natural fruit preserves
Meal 7: One can albacore tuna (in water, low sodium), .5 small sweet potato sprinkled with cinammon

Good News: There is still leftover cookies and such in the break room. I did not have any!
Bad News: I did have a couple of cinammon candies, one small chocolate candy from the candy jar


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Twin Peak, I don't think I need any type of cookie! But please tell butterfly the details before she freaks!  She's had one too many Isopure shakes...can you tell???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

OK, here is my take on the food.

For post workout I would get rid of the bar and get some protein like Optimum Nutrition Pro Complex, or Whey protein and then eat some fruit with it.

For the other meals with a protein and a fruit I would try to get a complex carb in there like veggies. The fruit has fructose and is going to raise your insulin more than you want it to.

Meals 4 and 5 eat the protein and veggies, or sweet potato, or brown rice. Eat the fruits but sparingly.

The meal with the bread, peanut butter, and preserves is also going to put your insulin higher than you want and there isn't a lot of protein in peanut butter.

I would switch meal 6 and 1 around if you really have to have the peanut butter, and preserves.

The candies during the day are going to raise your insulin also.

The bottom line is you can't lose fat if your insulin is up. So the key is to eat foods low on the Glycemic Index chart. 

So now that business is out of the way, have you decided about me chasing you around the room yet.  

Good morning Miss LeDix


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Craig, I really appreciate all that feedback! Thank you so much! 

And no, I still haven't decided about the chasing yet. I realy need to give it more thought. 

Back to work for now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> *COOKIES*
> 
> Do tell more...



B -- at lifeservices.com you can order all sorts of low carb stuff.  I have tried the bread, breadcrumbs and pancakes/muffins.  They aren't bad -- but I have a high tolerance for that stuff.  They have three types of cookie mix and some premade ones too, which I haven't tried yet.

Miss L -- Craig, as usual, has provided some excellent advise.  His comments are for the truly hardcore however (i.e. contest prep type diet).  If you are looking to be unbelievably strict for a given period than take all his advice.  I'd also add to that however that any type of dairy inhibits fat loss on MOST people (i.e. the cottage cheese).  Also, bars in general are NOT good for cutting -- balance bars in particular are bad.  If you must have a bar stick to the designer whey/pureprotein/ or other low carb bars.  Also peas have a lot of calories from carbs and should be eliminated especially at the end of the day.  And let me reinforce that the sugar preserves and the candy will kill you.

However, if you are just looking to tighten up a bit and eat healthy and not get down to a below 10% BF than I think this is a very good diet.  The type of bread you ate and the natural PB are acceptable; the candy and jam isn't.  Fruit in this quantity is okay.  I'd up the veggies a bit.  The rest of the food is acceptable for this type of diet -- it depends on your goals.

I would make a FEW changes however.  You aren't eating enough AFTER your workout.  The meal following your workout and the next one are the 2 most critical of the day.  I assume you workout b/t meals 1 and 2?  I'd have that shake first and the shake ONLY.  Post workout have the fibre one and a PROTEIN bar, or a shake or more food w/ protein.  Meal 2 doesn't have enough carbs so have one of your apples then.  Or have some oatmeal (even better) w/ protein powder and a little PB mixed in.  This will allow you to TAKE OUT some carbs in the later meals when your metabolism is a bit slower.  

I hope this helps -- but it really does depend on your goals!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Twin Peak, I truely appreciate and value your input. I will look at al this (and hopefully more feedback from others) tonight in more detail. Thanks again! 

Oh, my goal is to lose about five pounds and tone up...not to be 10% body fat....


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Twin Peak, I truely appreciate and value your input. I will look at al this (and hopefully more feedback from others) tonight in more detail. Thanks again!
> 
> Oh, my goal is to lose about five pounds and tone up...not to be 10% body fat....



Anytime.  Assuming you are comfortable with doing that over an extended time and not in less that a month, you know my opinion.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, let me mention this...

Meal 1 is at about 4:45 in the morning, at home.
Meal 2 is at about 7:30, in the car, on the way to work from the gym. 

So I can't really 'make' anything for Meal 2, you know?

Thanks again!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Good Morning Miss ledix! I totally agree with Twin Peak! For your goals I think this diet will be good..but watch your sugar! 
Your like me, just wanna tone up/ lose 5lbs..(well I just wanna Keep Tone).. sooo  I think you will be okay if ya listen to what TP has told ya.. I AM GOING to listen to him too!  
Have a great day


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

I USED to run in the morns before work.Once you start you kinda get into the habit. But lately if I try now- I just keep hitting the snooze button until I would normally get up! I give u mucho credit!! What time do you go to bed??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Princess....Twin Peak does give good advice, for sure!  But he still gets on my nerves...in a brotherly sort of way!  JUST KIDDING, TWINNIE!! 

Leslie, you look like a model in your avatar! I don't have the time to investigate your journal, but I'm sure the salivation has begun. Anyway....I go to bed between 10:00 and 11;00, so I don't really get a lot of sleep...it's not the best situation, but it works for now. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Oh, let me mention this...
> 
> Meal 1 is at about 4:45 in the morning, at home.
> ...



Sure you can!  I do the same thing.  I usually have my shake after.  I have a shaker bottle that I fill up the night before with whey, soy, creatine, glutamine, BCAAs, and lecithin.  I mix with water on my way out of the gym.  Add an apple and you are good to go!  Or you could have one of the protein bars I suggested.  Or you could make some protein muffins before hand (I posted my recipe somewhere) and eat that, or, ...well you get the idea!

If you stubbornly insist on the balance bar than PLEASE beef up the meal you have when you get to the office.  This IS NOT (I REPEAT IS NOT) a short term diet fix but a WAY of life -- it is critical for muscle maintainence, muscle growth, cellular recovery and your immune system generally.  Did I get my point across?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

You are getting your point across...especially wnen you have to mention my immune system! I take Imuran, which is an immunosuppresant, so I'm always trying to do what I can to stay generally healthy. 

Thanks again...will look at all information in more detail later.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

Sure TP just drag me through the mud why don't you.  Just kidding TP, I think you know your stuff, and I'm glad you put your opinion in.

Miss LeDix, I am surprised at you. We would never ever salivate over Leslie. I just had to put my eyes back in their sockets, but nothing major.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hey Princess....Twin Peak ... still gets on my nerves...in a brotherly sort of way!  JUST KIDDING, TWINNIE!!



Gee thanks sis!  Actually I already KNEW I got on your nerves generally .... but my last post shouldn't have done that!?!?    I've been trying so hard to be nice too...

And thanks P!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Your last post did not get on my nerves at all! But I couldn't just compliment you in one post...and not mention our sibling bond!  Which is actually very cool since I am the youngest of four girls, and don't have a brother!  I do have three brothers-in-law though!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Sure TP just drag me through the mud why don't you.  Just kidding TP, I think you know your stuff, and I'm glad you put your opinion in.



Thanks craig, but again your advice was dead on -- for someone looking to be perfect -- which is impossible except for the VERY few (read that professionals).  I think that sometimes the advice here gets to general and forgets real world.  Few of these journals are competition-type journals lest we forget!  Though not competing -- my current journal IS such a program (and attempt at being perfect -- for 10 weeks).  And its obvious from your pics as well as your posts that you know your stuff.  Especially how to train back!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Your last post did not get on my nerves at all! But I couldn't just compliment you in one post...and not mention our sibling bond!  Which is actually very cool since I am the youngest of four girls, and don't have a brother!  I do have three brothers-in-law though!



Excellent -- as long as you don't hate me, than I can keep giving you a hard time, sis!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Missy... I think of TP like that too.. a big brother! 
Hes got lots of great advice that I need to start Listening too!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Missy... I think of TP like that too.. a big brother!
> Hes got lots of great advice that I need to start Listening too!



This has long been my rap....I can't even escape it on internet land....oh well!  (I'm still looking at the pics!)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey TP~~ But its a good rap!! We all look up to you! ENJOY IT!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey TP~~ We all look up to you!



Another quote one could do so much with Princess darling....but I'll keep my imagination to myself. 



And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! THAT Is a good one you could turn around.. oh please don't!!!  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

**ignoring all pornality in my still new and innocent journal** 

I'm going home in ten minutes...coolness! Having tuna and sweet potato for dinner!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

Here are a few lines from Pantera's song "Next Level" 
Most of the lines didn't pertain to your journal except these.  I like the last one the best. 

Now a new look in my eyes my spirit rise
Forget the past
Present tense works and lasts

New life in place of old life
Unscarred by trials

A new level of confidence and power


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Are you a singer dvlmn? Or only in showers? ... 

Miss L, how have you been today? No more office junk food around I hope!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

dvlmn...I like those lyrics! I hope I can live up to those words. It's hard though, I am truely a weak being when it comes to sugar and carbs. 

Hi lina! I'm okay, you can look at my original journal for details of today's food.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Craig and Twin Peak, thanks so much for the advice...

I've been doing some research on the types of bars that you suggested..and just wanted to make sure I was on the right track.

Designer Bars, is this the right one?
http://www10.netrition.com/designer_protein_bars_page.html

Pure Protien?
http://www10.netrition.com/pure_protein_bars_page.html

You are saying that my meal plan should look something like this (when I say t/c/t that means tuna or chicken or turkey):

Meal 1, around 4:40 AM, pre gym... protien shake
Meal 2, around 7:30 AM, post gym, in the car...protien bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One (I've got to eat that stuff, for my Chrone's, and for all around health)
Meal 3, at work...eggs and an apple or peach
Meal 4, at work...t/c/t and oatmeal(not so sure about this?)
Meal 5, at work or perhaps at home...eggs again??? cottage cheese? (I'm so confused about the cottage cheese!)
Meal 6, at home...t/c/t with some sort of veggie (broccoli, sweet potato?)

I don't like to eat meals consisting of three things...like having chicken, sweet potato, and broccoli. It's too much food for me to eat at once. 

Also, if I eat a bigger meal post-workout in the car, I will have to go ahead and take all my morning pills in the car as well. That's seven pills! I've done that before, but it's not easy while driving. 

And for meal 1, pre-workout...I think I may consider making a shake at home for this. The EAS Results for Her  (http://www10.netrition.com/eas_weight_management_rtd_page.html) is only 8 ounces or so..not a lot to go on for a workout. Any suggestions for an at home protien shake? 

Please let me know your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, and TP I've been meaning to ask you about your brief stay here in the ATL, did you do anything fun? How long ago was it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Are you a singer dvlmn? Or only in showers? ...
> 
> Miss L, how have you been today? No more office junk food around I hope!



Nope not me, Pantera is just my fav band.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> dvlmn...I like those lyrics! I hope I can live up to those words. It's hard though, I am truely a weak being when it comes to sugar and carbs.
> 
> Hi lina! I'm okay, you can look at my original journal for details of today's food.



Might just have to add them to my signature to keep ya reminded.   You can do it, just set your mind to it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

Yup those are the bars.  Not all flavors are palatable.  For designer I liek the espresso but don't see it on there.  For pureprotein I like the PB.  I know W8 is on a crusade against bars for there sugar and glycerine contain, but I think they are fine if used wisely AND you are not in a precontest routine.

I think EAS Lite or low carb are decent as well, though not as filling.

You first shake looks fine.  Personally I am not a fan of morning, preworkout eating.  For me its just coffee.  But if you have no enegry when lifting or run out of gas too early than you should get a bigger shake.  There are lots of good MRPs (starting but not ending with Metrx) that will provide you with some more protein and carbs.  Or you can make your own.  My wife gave me a Frontgate Smoothie machine for my first fathers day.  I love it.  So far I have made great smoothies w/ isopure vanilla whey, vanilla soy, glutamine, creatine, cocoa powder and S/L....mmmmm!

Take your pills AT the gym, right before you leave.

These are my general comments.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

As the mod of this forum, I think it`s time I stepped and here.

People, pull your socks up....there is way too little porn in this thread  

BTW......Good evening Miss P


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

TP....did you see this on that page......""Next Proteins has discontinued the Espresso flavored Designer Protein Bar.""


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> You are saying that my meal plan should look something like this (when I say t/c/t that means tuna or chicken or turkey):
> 
> Meal 1, around 4:40 AM, pre gym... protien shake
> ...



Okay.  This is better.  But here are some thoughts.  Meals 3 and 4 switch the oatmeal and the fruit.  Mix a scoop of whey into the oatmeal (anything but vanilla is nasty!)

Meal 5 looks fine.  Eat your Cottage cheese but keep it low fat.  You only NEED to eliminate this and ALL dairy if you are trying to really lean out and get super dry (i.e. contest ready, preparing for that vacation, etc....)  Mix a bit of fibre one in and yum!  BTW, I am a big fan of fibre one!

Meal 6 -- keep it to veggies for the short term and add that potatoe back in after you reach your goal weight.  Doing great Miss L!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> TP....did you see this on that page......""Next Proteins has discontinued the Espresso flavored Designer Protein Bar.""



No I didn't!!!! Damn, why????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Oh, and TP I've been meaning to ask you about your brief stay here in the ATL, did you do anything fun? How long ago was it?



I thought you already assumed I spent the time there going from strip club to strip club. 

In 97 we spent two months; I had an internship and we were considering moving there.  We loved it.  What a great, fun city.  We did almost everything including the required visit to stone mountain.  Hit almost every restaurant -- I love restaurants/bars with outdoor dining!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Tuesday, June 18
> 
> The news today is buzzing over the fence Israel is building around the borders of the West Bank. 1 million dollars per mile (per foot? per something) is what they said. I wonder if it will help? As the news said, it's a desperate attempt to keep suicice bombers out. Oh, what an awful situation.



I just heard there was another suicide bomber this morning  A nail bomb on a bus killed 19


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> As the mod of this forum, I think it`s time I stepped and here.
> 
> People, pull your socks up....there is way too little porn in this thread
> ...



That is why I like my new journal...let's keep it clean, shall we?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yup those are the bars.  Not all flavors are palatable.  For designer I liek the espresso but don't see it on there.  For pureprotein I like the PB.  I know W8 is on a crusade against bars for there sugar and glycerine contain, but I think they are fine if used wisely AND you are not in a precontest routine.
> 
> I think EAS Lite or low carb are decent as well, though not as filling.
> ...



I do not think I can eat a protien shake by itself pre-workout. On one hand, I need some food to give me energy for the gym. On the other hand, drinking a shake alone will give me belly problems. What if I flip flop the bar with the shake? As in, having a bar pre workout...and then a shake with the Fiber One post workout?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Okay.  This is better.  But here are some thoughts.  Meals 3 and 4 switch the oatmeal and the fruit.  Mix a scoop of whey into the oatmeal (anything but vanilla is nasty!)



I would rather eat six eggs (five white, one yolk) then 3 or 4 eggs AND oatmeal with it...that's alot of food to eat at once! And now you talk about mixing protien powder with it? I know I said I've gained wieght...but I still don't think I need to eat in the same quantities of a man.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...in 1997 I started dating my husband and was working an admin job at a pharmaceutical company...so I guess our paths did not cross!  Were you here in the summer...did you get to see the Laser Show at Stone Mountain? 

I'm glad you liked it...I am ready to get the hell out though! We were both born and raised here...I am ready to go but he is not...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I just heard there was another suicide bomber this morning  A nail bomb on a bus killed 19



That's odd that you just heard that. That happened at 8:00 am today Isreal time...which is 1:00 am my time...so that was almost 24 hours ago...and you just heard about it?

Yes, it's truely awful. And I just got an email from CNN that said this:

"-- Israel says it will retake parts of the West Bank "as long as terror attacks continue."

Not sure what that means.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> ...I am ready to get the hell out though! We were both born and raised here...I am ready to go but he is not...



Where do you want to go??

Personally, I average only around 5 years in one place before I start getting itchy feet ( and yes, I do shower  ) and need to move somewhere...........longest place EVER sinse I was born was 7 years.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> Might just have to add them to my signature to keep ya reminded.   You can do it, just set your mind to it.



Thanks for visiting me and being a good influence dvlmn!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Where do you want to go??
> ...



Well, I always tell him that since I have three sisters he has three choices... Israel, Baltimore, or Boca Raton. He chooses none, for now.  And since we are preparing to buy a home soon (hopefully!) we'll probably be here for a while. He wants to be where the jobs are. 

Where all have you lived?


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> That's odd that you just heard that. That happened at 8:00 am today Isreal time...which is 1:00 am my time...so that was almost 24 hours ago...and you just heard about it?



Well, it said just happened on FOX, but it may well have been a replay of last nights program. The tv is on, but obviously I`m online, so it`s just background noise and I can`t see if it has the little "live" caption on screen from here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I do not think I can eat a protien shake by itself pre-workout. On one hand, I need some food to give me energy for the gym. On the other hand, drinking a shake alone will give me belly problems. What if I flip flop the bar with the shake? As in, having a bar pre workout...and then a shake with the Fiber One post workout?



That would be fine.



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I would rather eat six eggs (five white, one yolk) then 3 or 4 eggs AND oatmeal with it...that's alot of food to eat at once! And now you talk about mixing protien powder with it? I know I said I've gained wieght...but I still don't think I need to eat in the same quantities of a man.



(sigh)   Sorry sis, but I HAD to.

Let me repeat, the first TWO meals after a workout are ultra-critical.  First, your body absorbs nutrients, protein, and carbs more effeciently then any other times.  Second, your metabolism is revved up and can burn the calories than any other time.  Third, well isn't that enough?  So, what does that mean?  It means you need plenty of good clean protein and carbs in those two meals.  So you need the eggs AND the oatmeal.  I am NOT saying you should stuff yourself to the gil but 1 scoop of whey (25g) mixed in should NOT stuff you beyond comprehension.  These ARE not the quantities of a man.  I have dropped almost 20 pounds over the last 9 weeks and have been eating MUCH more.

Oh well.  I know you know what you are doing and I know that you have your own views, but sis, you HAVE been asking my opinion!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Where is Boca Raton??

Country wise, only Japan and Australia, but in OZ I`ve lived pretty much everywhere other than WA and NT. With my fathers job everytime you got a promotion you had to change states  So I had to change schools SOOOOOO many times. Then once we are out of school, he goes and makes his own company  

In Japan I`ve moved three times, but all within the same Prefecture.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I was there June and July and yes, saw the show.  Go to Boca, Boca's great!

Are paths I guess didn't cross -- or maybe they did and you just don't know it!

Kuso-mon, don't you ever sit still?  Why don't you all try NYC next -- not your typical city!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> (sigh)   Sorry sis, but I HAD to.
> 
> ...



I enjoy hearing your point of view. I really do.  

But I am not going to mix a scoop of protien in with oatmeal, and then eat that whole thing with eggs! So there, BRO!

I will eat maybe four egg whites with 1/3 cup oatmeal instead of the usual 1/2 that I use. 

How's that for a compromise?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

No prob sis.  Your call.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Where is Boca Raton??
> 
> Country wise, only Japan and Australia, but in OZ I`ve lived pretty much everywhere other than WA and NT. With my fathers job everytime you got a promotion you had to change states  So I had to change schools SOOOOOO many times. Then once we are out of school, he goes and makes his own company
> ...



No wonder you're so friendly and outgoing around here...you had to make lots of new friends growing up! 

I am not going to pretend that I know what 'prefecture' means.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, and Boca Raton is in Florida. 

I have to go for now...hubbie is home and we need to chat and hug and kiss!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Kuso-mon, don't you ever sit still?  Why don't you all try NYC next -- not your typical city!



Sit still???? Don`t think I could even if I wanted. 

You know, a year or so ago, I would have NEVER even entertained the idea of visiting the states. I`ll probably either offend, or get my ass flamed for admitting this but because of the Americans I meet and work with over here I had such a terrible image of Americans in general  This wasn`t based on one or two people.......I lived in a Gaijin house with about 20 of them, plus they are at all the bars, there are about 60 of them at my company...yada yada yada......and only one or two of them are the kind of people you`d go out and have a drink with, the rest just seem to bitch about how Japanese life sux ( so go the fuck home ) or go on and on about how America won the war and the everyday Japanese on the street should be more respectful towards them .

Then I start on these boards and got a kind of culture shock, meeting a bunch of real nice people ( present company INcluded ) and my image has totally changed. I mean, I still don`t like the one`s over here  but you guy`s are NO different to my friends back home. And visiting Hawaii was just like visiting the Gold Coast in Oz, the people are just the same.....though you do talk funny  

Anyway....not sure where I am going with this post, BUT, if the opportunity came up, I`d love to live in the States for awhile 


Oh, and Miss P....a prefecture is the Japanese version of a state


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 18, 2002)

kuso, can you imagine your whirwind tour of the US?

NY to see Twin Peak
GA to see me (and Adidas!)
TX to see Fitgirl, Princess, Butterfly, and Fade
CA to see Pitboss, Sosunni and ALBOB

I can't remember where everyone else lives....! Let's not forget about all the Canadians!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, we do get a bad rap.  I think we are no diff than any other culture...some good, some bad, but for some reason its the asses that seem to travel!!!  Glad you came to the boards then and found out the real scoop!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, we do get a bad rap.  I think we are no diff than any other culture...some good, some bad, but for some reason its the asses that seem to travel!!!  Glad you came to the boards then and found out the real scoop!



You know it`s funny you say that. I met an Aussie babe over here a few years ago that was married to an American, and she said he`s the nicest guy in the world back home ( they lived in LA ) but becomes an asshole every time they travel  

I`m glad I met you guy`s on here too, definitly gave me a different view 

And Miss P, that sure would be some tour wouldn`t it??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Wednesday 06/19

It is 4:46 and I have already eaten Meal 1.  

Today is leg day which will conist of the usual suspects...leg extension, lying leg curl, stationary lunges, dead lift, calf raises and so on.

I'm trying a slightly different variaion with the food play today (thanks Craig and Twin Peak) so we'll see how that goes. 

*Meals* 

Meal 1: EAS Results for Her Shake, one small all natural wheat type cracker (I really need something else in my stomach besides a shake!)
Meal 2: (at the gym! took pills there!) Labrada Carb Watchers bar, Pecan Pie flavor, .5 cup Fiber One cereal (dry)
Meal 3: Four eggs (or maybe it was three?), only one yolk and oatmeal
Meal 4: Low fat cottage cheese, apple, sprinkled with cinammon
Meal 5: One turkey burger, one small can of albacore tuna 
Meal 6: One slice of my german 'fitness bread', all natural pb and fruit preserves
Meal 7: Grilled chicken, steamed broccoli

*The good news * is that I did not have any cookies today (yes, they are still in the break room)
*The bad news* is that I did have a couple of hard candies.

But all in all I'd say this was much better than usual! 

TP, Craig...would you say that I should either give up the cottage cheese or the PB...in order to lose some pounds. TP, I know you are a big believer in low-fat diets...you would probably say lose the PB before losing the cottage cheese. Craig, you'd probably say lose them both!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Good morning Miss L!

You are up early today!  How do you like the taste of the EAS Results shakes?  I used to drink Myoplex and they tasted great!  Never had the chance to try the Results since they are fairly new to the market.  Thought they had lots of sugar but I checked out your link but the carbs are very low.  But very little protein 15g.

What does t/c/t mean in your menu?

You've got some great advice from TP! TP really knows his stuff and I like reading his advice too!!!  

Hi kuso!  

Have a good day!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi lina 

What happening?


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Not much! Rest day for me today.... time to catch up on all these posts! Hey, I see you plan to visit this side the "Dark Side"  of the Atlantic!!!  When are you thinking about doing this trip? Summer?


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL....I actually said I`d like to, not I will 

Actually, I`ve tried to get there twice now, both times I haven`t been able to get a ticket and have had to change destinations ( Hawaii, and Cairns ) Hopefully third time lucky 

With my job, holidays kinda just cum up uninvited, so I really don`t know until the last minute.


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

OK mister misterious... what does Kuso stand for?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

Good start sis.

And thanks Lina!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OK mister misterious... what does Kuso stand for?



No so mysterious as it is annoying for me 

Anyway, check your pm`s


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 19, 2002)

Me too, me too  -- what does it stand for Kus -- I know its a bad word but....


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Give me 5 and I`ll pm you too 

Then it bed time for me


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Nightie night!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Night  

Did I mention I HATE early mornings


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Um...where is Miss P today???

Oh well  Hello, and good bye


----------



## craig777 (Jun 19, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.  

How is our sexy little filly this morning.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 19, 2002)

How was your breakfast at the gym this morning?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, can you imagine your whirwind tour of the US?
> 
> NY to see Twin Peak
> ...



me to, Cali here  and only about a half hour from Sosunni


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Thanks for visiting me and being a good influence dvlmn!



thanks,   I figured I'd be nice and just post the lyrics that I thought would help ya get motivated.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> How was your breakfast at the gym this morning?



It was fine...no one talked to me though.


----------



## Adidas (Jun 19, 2002)

What do you mean no one talked to you?  Were you looking unapproachable...just kidding


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I just sat at one of the tables and ate my bar and Fiber One...was looking at the Sports Illustrated for Women...maybe I was looking 'unapproachable'?? 

That magazine is good...I just might subscribe to it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Heya Miss Ledix~ I am about to go to lunch (they said if I wanna eat I better go now cause we're swamped! ANYWAY~ The guy thats helping me left to.. and He said He knows what to do.. my pics are too big..and we are going to do it after we get back! 
Later babe!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Princess- what is it that you do for a living? You sound real busy!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

I am swamped girl..sux! I just left work for 20 min. to get me some grilled chicken! I work at a mortgage company Processing home loans!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> You are up early today!  How do you like the taste of the EAS Results shakes?  I used to drink Myoplex and they tasted great!  Never had the chance to try the Results since they are fairly new to the market.  Thought they had lots of sugar but I checked out your link but the carbs are very low.  But very little protein 15g.
> ...



Hi Lina. I am up early every day! I really like the EAS shakes...it must be because of the sugar!  I'm okay with 15 grams of protien first thing in the day. I may change brands of shakes at some point. 

t/c/t means tuna, chicken, or turkey... a little abbreviation!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning Miss LeDix.
> 
> How is our sexy little filly this morning.



Craig! Hiya! I specifically addressed your advice (as well as TP's) in a post a few pages back. Please take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um...where is Miss P today???
> 
> Oh well  Hello, and good bye



I was here, I am here now. You know I can't post that much during the day. I know we were only joking about your tour of the US, but wouldn't it be fun?  Your wife would think we were all crazy!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good start sis.
> 
> And thanks Lina!



Thanks bro! You can take a look at my original post of the day for more details.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> I was here, I am here now. You know I can't post that much during the day. I know we were only joking about your tour of the US, but wouldn't it be fun?  Your wife would think we were all crazy!



his wife probably already does.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

A friend just invited me to a party, she is hosting a 'The Pampered Chef' get together...http://www.pamperedchef.com/index.jsp

Anyone ever been to one of these?


----------



## Chalcedony (Jun 19, 2002)

Pampered chef is a dream come true for people who love to cook.  ALOT of the utensils and baking pans I have are pampered chef.  The parties are fun, becuz the food is normally really good.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Chalcedony! I'm not really much of a chef, and I don't have the money to buy any of the products...I don't think I'm going to go.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

hey you should go. they have some really cool basic stuff. My cousins wife swears by that stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Miss Ledix!! 
Ya, I agree..you should go. You don't have to buy anything..but you might find some cool cheap (maybe) stuff!! 

How are u doing tonight doll?


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Now this is a strange time to see Miss P and P online  

Oh and dvlmn........once I arrive I`ll be there to collect on that JD we talked about previously


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm not online, I about to go to bed!

I really don't know if I want to go to the Pampered Chef party. I will feel pressured to buy something, and I all extra monies right now are going towards a down payment. Plus the fact that food will be there...and I doubt it will be healthy!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

HI KUSO~! I know, I'm not on much at night.. I'm at my moms house!! Just got done rollerblading!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Honey.. I do understand! We are saving EVERY dime to for our down payment. Well don't go then.. u can always catch it the next time girl!! 
sweet dreams and thanks for helping me again today! Your a great friend..even though we have never talked on the phone(I know..my fault) or met!!  
bye! have a great workout in the morning...while I am in my NICE soft bed!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Um....Miss P...it does say online under you terrible avatar  

Hiya Princess, how`s things?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

I was thinking the SAME thing Kuso!! 
I'm great!! how are U??


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

Wet  Just got rained on cuming home from work............oh well, time for some lunch, pack some food for a snack, and back off to work in a couple of hours. Then back on here to porn...post with you guy`s tonight 

I`ve got a three day weekend


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Kuso! Sorry about getting rained on! yucko!! Well have fun on hear tonight while some of us are sleeping...
AWESOME about about your 3 day weekend.. ENJOY!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

I most certainly will 

And don`t worry, I`m pretty sure lina will keep me company while the rest of you ladies sleep


----------



## Chalcedony (Jun 19, 2002)

some of the items aren't pricy at all, in fact one of my favorite items, for slicing veggies is a tiny paring knife, i think it is only 1.99... also they have these microwave bowls, that come in very handy that are pretty cheap too... if nothing else maybe you could think about throwing your own party, and by people buying products at your party , you will recieve items free...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> Oh and dvlmn........once I arrive I`ll be there to collect on that JD we talked about previously



You got it, not a problem here.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

kuso, I was online while I posted that specific message. I was not online by the time you and Princess were having your little chat in here.

Princess, you are welcome! One of the many hats I wear at work is one of 'tech support' so I had a feeling I could help you post those pics. I have a feeling we'll talk on the phone one day though! 

Chalcedony, with the way you are talking you are making me want to go to the Pampered Chef thing even less. I am not into sales pitches or sales pressure or anything like that. I am probably not going to go. And I said, one of the main reasons for me to not go is the probability of junky food being served. I really have no will power for that type of thing.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Thursday, 06/20/02

*RANT OF THE MORNING!* As I've mentioned, we live in apartments, on the third floor. For some reason, our downstairs neighbor does not feel the need to keep his dogs inside the house...so right now there are either one or two dogs on his patio. That are crying and wailing and howling like you would not believe! It really sounds like a person crying. Besides the fact that it's annoying to hear, it's upsetting to me! I mean, my poochie is sleeping under sheets and a blanket with my husband. After all, she is the spoiled and loved Miss LeDix! But even if she wasn't in the bed, she'd at least be INSIDE! Anyway..

What's everyone's thoughts on the Elizabeth Smart case (Salt Lake City)? Sounds like an 'inside job' to me. Sad story. 

Another bomb yesterday in Jerusalem. From what I understand, the police were actually chasing this man down the street, but could not get to him in time (before he blew himself up). 

We are having dinner tonight with my parents. And if I am the Queen of Non-Pornality..my mom is Queen of all Carbohydrates! I know she is making salmon, but who knows what will be served with it. I think I'll make the rest of the day very low or no carb in anticipation of dinner tonigh. How does that sound TP and Craig? 

Today is cardio and abs. Cardio will be on the treadmill and abs will be varios different exercises. I may do some hanging leg raises, I haven't done those in a while.

*Meals* 

(Pre Workout) One Labrada PB Bar (this is the last I have of these, will be going to get a different brand today)
(Post Workout) Lean Body for Her Chocolote Shake, 1/2 cup of Fiber One. I ate this at the gym with Adidas and her trainer buddy. Hi Adidas! 
Four scrambled eggs (one whole, three white)
Turkey burger, light popcorn (!)
Wouldn't really call this a meal, but I ate an apple on the way home
Again, wouldn't really call it a meal, but I did eat some natty pb with fruit preserves before we left the house
Dinner! Salmon, a serving of pasta, humus, five cookies, a small handful of craisins. I know, I know...not great but better than it could have been!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix,

My opinion on your mothers and her carbs, is don't change a thing during the rest of the day. You can't make up for eating bad at a meal, just understand that the one meal will be bad, and oh well. Make your mom happy and eat, you always have to make mom happy.  

The only thing I would recommend is try your very best to eat smaller portions, and then stop eating when you know you should.  

oh, and I still would be more than happy to chase you round the room for your cardio afterwards.   Just had to get that in.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Interesting theory Craig. I'll see what I can do. You assume that I have self control when it comes to carbs. 

Sorry babe, I've already done my cardio for the day. Maybe one of the other ladies around here will let you chase them...


----------



## craig777 (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh well, my type of cardio is a lot more fun.  

Have a great day Miss LeDix.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, I was online while I posted that specific message. I was not online by the time you and Princess were having your little chat in here.



Well, in that case I think I can find it in my heart to forgive you : 




> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> You got it, not a problem here.




Looking forward to it buddy 

And I swear, I don`t know when, but I WILL take you up on it


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

I am selfishly bumping my own thread!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

this place has gotten busy hasn't it Miss L. if you don't post in your own thread in around 24hrs. it gets bumped to the second page. lol

this place is seriously jumpin now days. 

how a doin today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

dvlmn, you're so right! This place is hopping!

Things are fine...very busy at work..LeDix sitting on my lap, she really wants to go out!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

wow, seems alot of people's work has gotten busy.

is it nice out over there?  And then take her for a walk silly. 

I miss my dog. but have to wait til I get a place that has a year until I can get another one.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

It's so hot outside! I am trying to wait until Lance gets home..then we can meet in the parking lot and walk her together. 

You mean a yard? I'm sure you're a good pet owner..it'll be worth it when you get a doggie!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Looking good today.  If I know I have a high carb meal coming up, I'd stay lower carbs than normal throughout the day.  Also, for dinner, fill up on the Salmon and good carbs and then maybe have some stuff you can't resist.  This way you don't go overboard.

Which new bars are you gonna try sis?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> You mean a yard? I'm sure you're a good pet owner..it'll be worth it when you get a doggie!



lol yeah yard, so I can't spell sometimes lmao.

I hope I was and will be, I had to give my last dog up when I had to take 2 jobs. But they have this really cool service up here that is like an adoption agency were they actually interview the people and made sure it's a good home. They even go to there houses.  So Lizzy went to a family that had to little boys and lived by a park so I'm sure it was for the best.  I'll have to post a pic one of these days. 

can't wait for next time though. 

and you have a very good reason to wait then.  Some good time to spend together


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

You did the right thing dvlmn! 


We adopted Dixie from a family that already had a dog...and the first dog did not like Dixie, couldn't stand her actually. So she went from a house with three little girls to a house with two adults. But she gets all sorts of attention here..I think she's happy! We are paying $177.00 for the bitch to get her teeth cleaned tomorrow!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Looking good today.  If I know I have a high carb meal coming up, I'd stay lower carbs than normal throughout the day.  Also, for dinner, fill up on the Salmon and good carbs and then maybe have some stuff you can't resist.  This way you don't go overboard.
> 
> Which new bars are you gonna try sis?



I didn't have time to go to the Vitamin Shoppe, so I had to get one bar while at The Farmers Market. It's called Zone Perfect...here's the link http://store.zoneperfect.com/site/content/bars_cpb.asp

I'm going to get some Designer bars tomorrow...and what was the other brand you recommended?

And do you like my new avatar?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

wow, isn't that kinda spendy?  But oh well no puppy breath to deal with.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> And do you like my new avatar?



yep, ya beat me to saying something lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Pureprotein.  You should buy one of each flavor and see what you like then order them by the box.

BTW, those ZoneCrap bars are aweful!  Never tasted them but MORE carbs than protein?  Almost as much sugar as protein?  As many fat calories as protein?  Perfect?  Perfectly terrible!  Might as well have a damn snickers!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

TP, did I say that I excited about these bars? NO!!! I only bought one, it was an emergency situation type thing. And I still say it's better than eating a snickers! Tough love!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

awwwww I am still at work girl! (and its after 5pm~ yucko)
Hope you have a great night!
I Love your new avatar picture..thats a Really great picture of you!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

You really do make me laugh sis!

Well, it might be better than a snickers but not a milky way!

And what do you mean "emergency"?  You mean that's the only crappy bar they sold?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks P! I know it sucks that you're still at work...but you'll be sleeping while I'm up and at the gym tomorrow!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

TP....are you still laughing (after reading my PM)? 

They sold all sorts of bars...Luna bars, Clif bars, Balance bars...I just chose that one becuase it was RELATIVELY low in sugar and RELATIVELY high in protien. Kay? KAY?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP....are you still laughing (after reading my PM)?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

We are sooooooooooo not on the same page! Forget what I said...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> wow, isn't that kinda spendy?  But oh well no puppy breath to deal with.



She actually not only has bad breath, but gingivitis as well. Her gums bleed when she chews on her bones...so it's good to get her teeth thoroughly cleaned about once a year.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> We are sooooooooooo not on the same page! Forget what I said...



alright you to, no fighting, at least not without me wearing my ref stripes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Relative to a snickers bar you mean?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> She actually not only has bad breath, but gingivitis as well. Her gums bleed when she chews on her bones...so it's good to get her teeth thoroughly cleaned about once a year.



that makes sense, poor pup. I used to give lizzy milkbones at least one/day to try to keep her teeth clean.  it worked as far as I could tell, but she was only 2 when I had to give her up. 

I'm starting with a puppy next time again. I can't help it, I had lizzy from 4weeks til she was 2 yrs old.    and puppies are sooo cute.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Relative to a snickers bar you mean?



isn't that the peanut cruncher version?  heeheh 

ok sorry I'll quite messin up your journal miss L.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix.. Do try the pure protein bars .. I think you may like them.. I only like the penut butter kind though!~!

GIRL, That story you told this morning about your neigbor belows dog..is sad.. I agree! That jerk. He needs to take better care of them!! How sad!! You get a dog..to spoil them.. not ignore them!! Hmmm?? That teeth cleaning for dogs sounds like a good idea! My puppy has KILLER BREATH Right now!! Yucko! But I still let him Kiss all over my face! 
I am about to go home.. have fun at your moms tonight girl!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Princess, try the Puppy Milkbones. Just one or two it will help.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Relative to a snickers bar you mean?



Relative to the other brands that were available.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

OH COOL... will do.. thanks Dvlmn!!

Oh and Miss Ledix.. I totally agree w/ you.. I think that bar is better than a snickers too!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Miss Ledix.. Do try the pure protein bars .. I think you may like them.. I only like the penut butter kind though!~!
> 
> GIRL, That story you told this morning about your neigbor belows dog..is sad.. I agree! That jerk. He needs to take better care of them!! How sad!! You get a dog..to spoil them.. not ignore them!! Hmmm?? That teeth cleaning for dogs sounds like a good idea! My puppy has KILLER BREATH Right now!! Yucko! But I still let him Kiss all over my face!
> I am about to go home.. have fun at your moms tonight girl!!



Yep...now one dog is inside and one dog is on the patio..and the dog on the patio started crying as soon as he saw Dixie going outside...whatever! My boss think I should report him to the animal cruelty people. 

We are leaving shortly to go dinner! So far she said it's salmon and spaghetti!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Thats just too sad!! Don't report them yet.. I would wait a few days!!  YOU NEVER KNOW.. ONE may be PUKING sick or something!

OH YUM Spaghetti..be careful!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Agreed all.  Just giving sis a hard time!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

ok good, I didn't want to have to go buy a stripped shirt tonight. lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

And P -- you are right the peanutbutter flavor is the best.


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Keep it up D-cup....don`t give her a break


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

TGIF, peeps!  

Today I am doing chest and triceps. I just recently discovered that we have an assisted pull up/dip machine so I will finish up my tricep workout with some dips on that. I did them last week and was so sore afterward! 

So..this week my split has been this:

Monday: Back, biceps
Tuesday: Shoulders, cardio, abs
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: Cardio, abs
Friday: Chest, triceps
Saturday: Cardio, abs
Sunday: Off

How does that look to everyone? Any suggestions? 

I am always so tired by Friday...five days in a row of getting less than six hours of sleep catches up to me! 

I think I just heard that dog whine.... 

Meal 1: EAS Results for Her Shake (I have to finish up the ones I have), 1 small wheat all natural cracker thingie
Meal 2: Bar (that was mentioned in previous posts), 1/2 cup Fiber One (dry)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

Too ashamed to state the name of the bar? 

The split looks okay, but I think you need a day off in there!  Especially since you sleep as little as I do.

Take Wednesday off and do legs and light cardio on Thursday.  The body needs to rest if the muscles are to grow!  You need to NOT be in the gym at least 2 days per week.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

I am not in the gym Saturday or Sunday. On Saturday my cardio is done outside walking/jogging/running intervals and abs at home. Does that count as two days away from the gym? Besides, I can't do legs and light cardio in one day....legs me a whole day, you know?

I will take what you say under consideration though.

Besides...I like going to the gym...it's fun...right Adidas?


----------



## Adidas (Jun 21, 2002)

I agree with you. The gym is fun.  When I look at my schedule I am there 6 days a week but that 6th day is a short yet hard run


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 21, 2002)

I love the gym too but the body needs the rest.  Your muscles ONLY grow when they rest.  I'd move legs and then eliminate the cardio on thursday.  Just my opinion.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, I hope you didn't go too overboard at moms last night.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Craig...if you go back a page or two you will see my food entries for yesterday. It was so-so. Could have been better, could have been worse. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Miss L

I had some chocolate mousse cake on Weds. nana nana naaaa


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Fade. STFU about the cake!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

hiya miss l. how's it goin?  anything fun planned for the weekend


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! Nope...just house hunting and having lunch with a friend. How about you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

just working, and helping a freind move.  and gonna get really really drunk tonight


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 21, 2002)

Getting 'really' drunk tonight? What's up with that? That's cool...have a good time! I really don't like to drink all that often...what are you going to drink? White zin with sprite? Malibu and pinapple?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

As ya'll can tell...I'm really not good at keeping a journal. I would ask kuso to close this one for me...but he may just refuse my request. I will let this journal lie in a state of dormancy.


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

Miss P, not too many members do update thier journals on the weekends


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Getting 'really' drunk tonight? What's up with that? That's cool...have a good time! I really don't like to drink all that often...what are you going to drink? White zin with sprite? Malibu and pinapple?



I did get really drunk lol. Bacardi Silver was the poison and then Vodka shots finished it off.

I needed some way to forget about the week of hell.  But I'm going to stop doin that.  It's not good for me, I just need to find a better way of dealing with stuff. I don't drink that often but when stuff is bugging me I have a tendency to drink more, and more often.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2002)

Ya, Miss ledix..please don't tell him to close your journal..I love reading it! I hardly ever post on the weekends either..fitgirl doesn't, Fade doesn't, Butterfly doesn't..we all do on occasion though..ya know!   stay w/ us chickie!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree Miss LeDix, you don't have to update your journal with meals or workouts ever, it is just a place that is yours where we can all go to wish you good morning, or give you a hard time. 

Not than anyone on this site ever gives you a hard time. 

Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

Craig, you are too sweet! Thanks!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

You are most welcome.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Did I miss something?  You going somewhere sis?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

Nope..just not really good at updating my food and workouts in here, that's all.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

NO, TP she wants to close her journal because she never updates with meals or workouts.  

I think she needs her cute little bottom spanked.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

So what, nether do I!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

Is it because you've been eat like crap and don't want us to know??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Good Morning Miss Ledix!!  Have a great day today!


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

Good morning to all in this thread  

And Miss P  you only get to close one journal every 6 months or so


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

Quick entry...feedback please!

Meal 1: Pre gym. EAS Low Carb shake, one small whole wheat natural cracker
Meal 2: Post gym: Designer Protien bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
Meal 3: Four eggs scrambled (one yolk, three white), 1/2 oatmeal
Meal 4: Turkey meatloaf (made from scratch last night), about 1/2 bag microwave popcorn (it was light!) and about 1/3 cinammon bun. 

Someone please kick my ass here! Someone please tell why I can't say no to the salty (popcorn) and the sweet (cinammon roll).


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

How'd the turkey meatloaf turn out?

Because they were calling your name silly, but you have to start tuning them out. 

 ok so it didn't work but ya needed it.  

The rest of the day looks good though.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, oh oh oh can I kick it, oh please let me kick it.  

Miss LeDix, I don't know why you can't say no, it won't help you to reach your goal. In fact it does just the opposite. My wife wants to lose weight so bad, and I try to tell her how to do it, but the other morning she had toast with butter slathered all over it and covered in honey. Then she gets so mad at herself for eating it. I don't understand.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

"popcorn" & a "1/3 cinammon bun)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 24, 2002)

I know, I know...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 24, 2002)

Other than the problem meal it looked good!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

ya, hes right Miss Ledix.. I just had to give ya a hard time!
Don't stress over it!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

Just had to write in here and tell everyone I was just on the radio for about one minute! OMG...my heart was totally racing!

I didn't win anything, I was just talking about Chrone's Disease...defending it actually. 

Oh well..I thought it was cool!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey cool...nice rush huh?  So what doe you mean by defending it?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

Basically the crazy guy was on...saying he pooped in his pants...blah blah blah...he thinks he has Chrone's Disease, so I had to call and say that I have Chrone's...and it doesn't make you poop in your pants! And I told him to go see a doctor!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 25, 2002)

You tell him sis!


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Just had to write in here and tell everyone I was just on the radio for about one minute! OMG...my heart was totally racing!
> 
> I didn't win anything, I was just talking about Chrone's Disease...defending it actually.
> ...



Hi MissL! 

Now how do you know so much about Chrone's disease? 

How cool that you were on the radio!!!! Yeah, that would've made me nervous  too!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

I know a good bit about Chrone's because I have it, was diagnosed in November. But I have been very lucky, I have no day to day symptoms and I forget I have it...except for when I take all my pills!


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Does your family have a history of it?


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't know much about it... can you post a link?

Sorry to hear that you have it...but at least that it doesn't bother you too much it seems...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes...I have a cousin with it and also an aunt. Both on my dad's side. I really gave my mom and dad a hard time when no one could figure out what was wrong with me...it wasn't until I had my diagnosis and was getting better that either of them felt the need to tell me about my cousin and aunt. Oh well, it's okay now!  We just didn't think it was Chrone's until the doctor actually said that's what it was.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey girl!! AWESOME~ You tell him!! What a jerk saying that.. I bet he made lots of people mad!!! That is a rush when you get on the radio!! COOL! I bet you were PISSED when u heard him say that! Good Job!
have a good one!


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Forgive my ignorance about Chrone's Miss P, but does can it become necessary to have an op in some bad cases??

I have two distant friend that have both had some ( one of the guy`s almost all of it ) of thier Large intestine removed.......one of them the doc said could well have been brought on ( aggrevated ) by binge drinking.

Does this sound like Chrone's,????


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

kuso, I don't know everything about it. But I do know that if it gets bad enough one may have to have part or all of thier intestine removed. I don't even like talking about that because I would never want that to happen to me! If ylou go to www.webmd.com and do a search on Chrone's Disease, there is lots of info there. Oh, and I would assume that drinking is not good for someone with Chrone's or Colitis..thier insides are already sensitive as it is!


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Opps, sorry to bring it up.................

Actually, now that you have mentioned it at least one, if not both of them were Colitis..... One of the guys went on schoolies ( end of high school holiday ) feeling fine, drank himself stupid each night ( his first heavy drinking ) and ended up in hospital with it


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix~
Whatcha eating today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

hiiiii, that's cool you were on the radio. 

how are things today?  have the Peanut butter cravings gone down yet?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

If everyone would just stop talking about peanut butter, maybe I could forget about the damn stuff!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

hahaah how ya doin?


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Morning Miss P.....I just got up, walked into the kitchen, and found my daughter with her finger in a jar of Skippy......crunchy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

ahhah how cute. 

hiya dude


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi man, how`s it going at work recently??? Still doin the long hours?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

nah, I've just been leaving at 6:00, gonna go do cardio again though. Be back in a few hours. 

Work just sucks, it isn't going to get better for about a month or so. But hey at least starting monday I won't be the only one in the whole department all day. lol the p/t person is offa vacation again.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 26, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning Miss LeDix.



ditto


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

HI MISS LEDIX!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi dvlmn, Craig, kuso, and Princess. Thanks for checking in with me! All is well here in the ATL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

cool, is it hot there to?  Temp is goin way up here last few days.

how's the diet goin?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

It's rainy and humid today. The diet is okay. No peanut butter, almonds, or pecans lately!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

good job.    

humid sucks, but rain is cool. We are way behind average right now, and it doesn't look to get any better. The season were it rains is over now.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Good Job girl.. I haven't had any almonds, penuts, or cashews lately either..can't say the same about penut butter though!!
Have a great day!
(Oh DVLMN.. ITS SUPER HOT HERE and NASTY/ RAINY!!!!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey sis!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks peeps! I am seriously having peanut butter cravings. We still have the fruit preserves in the fridge...and I can just imagine eating a bunch of peanut butter with them! Argh! 

Oh...hi bro!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Good Job girl.. I haven't had any almonds, penuts, or cashews lately either..can't say the same about penut butter though!!
> Have a great day!
> (Oh DVLMN.. ITS SUPER HOT HERE and NASTY/ RAINY!!!!)



But you get thunderstorms, I so miss those. lol yeah I'm weird sometimes. lmao


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> But you get thunderstorms, I so miss those. lol yeah I'm weird sometimes. lmao



Morning all  

Dvlmn, I can so relate to that.....I luv thunderstorms ,,,,I even have a CD of them


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

I thought I already talked to u today Kuso??? Its already morning?? how lond did u sleep for??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

sorry your having pb withdrawl honey!! Dang u must really be hooked on that stuff!! 
IT IS GOOD! 

THUNDERSTORMS SCARE THE CRAP OUTTA ME!!!! We are suppose to have them EVERYDAY this week..go figure..wish I could send them your way!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I thought I already talked to u today Kuso??? Its already morning?? how lond did u sleep for??



4.5 hours ....off to work in a few minutes.

And those storms.....send em my way


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 26, 2002)

Sis, stay away from the PB, its worse when you have a little especially while you are craving it!

Night all, I am leaving EARLY for once.  And I am off tomorrow, golf outing (hope it doesn't rain!)


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Have a good one D-cup


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sis, stay away from the PB, its worse when you have a little especially while you are craving it!
> 
> Night all, I am leaving EARLY for once.  And I am off tomorrow, golf outing (hope it doesn't rain!)



Take it easy and have fun. Good luck with the golf game.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

oh you poor thing Kuso..I  bet u are sleepy!!
I AM STILL AT WORK!! 

Leaving soon though!

I wish I could send these thunderstorms your way

Have a great day off TP!!


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Miss L,

How are you holding out?  How many days has it been? Hang in there! The first few days ARE the hardest because all you do is think about it!  Just try to keep your mind busy!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

whatcha up to today Miss Ledix!?!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

Tearing my hair out at work, P! But thanks for checking on me!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Miss LeDix, don't pull your hair out you look better with hair.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

sorry your soo busy honey!! sounds like lots of us. Mine goes in spurts! I sent u a PM girlie!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi MissL!!!

 
Busy day today?  Sorry to hear!  How's the pb holdout?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try this link Miss LeDix


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

P, got the PM...but you know that!

Lina, things are well. No peanut butter since Saturday (or was it Sunday). 

Craig, that was just cruel of you!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry, I thought it was a little funny.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

It was a little funny, a little strange, but mostly just cruel since you know the state of PB withdrawal that I am in. But I forgive you!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Miss LeDix*
> 
> But I forgive you!





Have a good evening Miss LeDix, I am going to get killed by my trainer.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hang in there...

I've heard of a peanut butter extract that you can put in your shake, hardly any cals and carbs, but someone mentioned that that can also trigger cravings for the real thing.... 

Hows the diet going?  Are you getting enuf fats? Sometimes eating fat can help with cravings...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

Craig, I've already told you the she scares me! Good luck, you'll need it. 

Lina, I try not to think of myself being on a 'diet', so to speak. But things are going okay. I think just the reduction of peanut butter and raw nuts over the past two weeks has helped alot. I still nibble a bit too often on candy at the office though.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Candy????? Get outa here!!! That's just pure sugar!!! What's it doing in your office anyway???  Maybe sugarless gum would be better!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh, don't worry...I chew lots of gum, too! The candy is not in my office, but it is in the office. In the break room, and out it the lobby. Does that make more sense? I know it's pure sugar...I am a sugar addict!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

I hear you, me too!!! But more carb addict than sugar addict..... *sigh * It never stops, does it?


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Morning 

As usual you are up too early to even phocus


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Hope you have better luck craig.....she just ignored me


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

I am here, but not really. Lurking (as usual). Hope you both are doing well. 

Craig, I take it as a good sign that you are even here today.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I am here.  

Wasn't too bad, I work out harder by myself. She did have me doing Clean and Press over my head with 135lbs 3 sets of 8. Then we did Deadlifts w/225lbs 3 sets of 8. My last back workout I did 10 sets of 5 for Deadlift w/225lbs. I guess the only thing that was tough was the Cleans. 

She may have been just sizing me up though.


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Doing well Miss P, and you?? busy again  ??????


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey sis, how re ya?  Hello all!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 28, 2002)

If I could tel you how much intense pressure I have right now, you all would just laugh and laugh! I'm here to take my mind of of it!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

I would never ever laugh about that. Life can be tough enough to handle without that.   Hope we help it some.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey girl.. have a great weekend!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

Hopefully you will resolve this in time to relax for the week.  Sorry this happened at all, let alone on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm just gonna hide in your journal Miss l~ Mine is getting too weird for me!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

am I missing something? What happend?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Stressful day at work today for Miss LeDix.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh lordy.. THATS EVERY DAY HERE at my work!!

Sorry miss L~ I know that sucks!
Go drink a beer.. (LoL.. I know.. You don't drink.. I just had to say it.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 28, 2002)

She is stressed at work, read above.  Yeah your journal is getting outta hand!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

Thought I would just keep this up here. Hope you are having a better day at work today sexy.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for the 'bump' Craig. Things are okay...just busy. Hope you are well. I will check out your journal later!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm well.. 

Hope you are okay at work today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

Craig -- you got away with calling her sexy!!!  She must like you!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 1, 2002)

TP, not trying to be pornal, just stating a fact. She is sexy. I think that most women don't mind hearing that they are sexy, and even though she is non-pornal Miss LeDix is definately a woman.   

(and sexy)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Missy!  Letting craig beign pornal in your journal, aren't you..  

Things are looking good here.. Those unmentionables are slowly becoming eliminateables!  Keep improving girlie!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 2, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.  

Didn't mean to get you in trouble, hope you have a good day at work.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Princess, Craig, TP, and N_G. I am here, very busy at work! 

Just finished some ground turkey sauteed with onions with some peach salsa. Yummy!! 

I am in pre-stress stages regarding tomorrow. We are having a baby shower at work and I know there will chips, cake, and other various crappy food items.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

peach salsa?  never heard of that, is it more sweet than spicey or what?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

It's so good! I looked at the jar and see that it is made here in Georgia..with Georgia Peaches. The company does not have a website. But it's mildly sweet salsa. It's so good!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

Sounds, um, weird.  But you'd expect no less from GA!  Good luck tomorrow.  Be strong!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

I knew I could find it! Photo and description taken from:
http://www.pearsonfarm.com/

Zippy alternative to traditional salsa made from genuine Georgia peaches. One of our top sellers, it's fat-free, cholesterol-free and delicious.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh girl.. that peach salsa sounds sooo yummy!! 

Okay.. Hmmm?? How can we keep u from grubbing food at the shower?? Lets see.. just uh? DON'T LOOK AT IT!!   lol

Come on here for a sec before the shower..and we will prep you! You can do it honey. *who am I to talk.. I caved in to a damn sugar cookie today..uh but it was Small I promise!! 

have a great night.. I am about to go home.
Matt told me he rented me the DvD i wanted last night at its at the house for me.. Kate and  Leapold. I hope its good!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

The sugar cookie cookie sounds yummy P! I wouldn't worry about it too much. I know you are very strict with your clean eating. 

The peach salsa is really good. You can actually order it from that website.

No comment on Kate and Leopold..I'm not really into Meg Ryan. If you are okay with reading some not-so-nice things about her...I can post a really funny review of that  movie.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2002)

To bad I love Meg.  What did the review say?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

I am trying to find it for you...but the damn EW site is super slow!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 2, 2002)

Found it! It was actually CNN...you can find it here 

Here is the first paragraph...which I thought was pretty funny:

_It's not quite accurate to say that the new Meg Ryan time travel romance, "Kate & Leopold," isn't as bad as it could have been. But you also may not find yourself squealing with delight every time little Meg bats her eyelashes, squinches her nose, or bites her bottom lip. You still have to bring your own nervous system into the theater, and, let's face it, the act is wearing mighty thin by now. Cute or not, Ryan is starting to seem like a stubborn homecoming queen who refuses to surrender her tiara. _


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning Miss P 

all these birthdays reminds me of something


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix~ WOW wish I would have read your comments and that review before I watched that movie and wasted my time... IT SUCKED!!! Meg has done much better in other movies.. but it wasn't just her.. the hole movie was just Dumb! Oh well!! I was Happy to drop that one off at Blockbuster as soon as I was done w/ it!!

Hope your having a great day! Todays my Friday.. we are closed tomorrow and Friday! YEAH!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi Kuso.. did I miss something? Whose birthday is it??


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning P 

TP and IAB were born today....and there is another is on it`s way


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Good Morning KUSO!! OH COOL!! I didn't know it was TP's Birthday ~ Gotta go find him and tell him happy bday!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Just checking to see if this journal is still living : 

Yep....guess it`s still healthy.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, this journal is alive and well...so to speak.


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Good to hear 

Was just a little worried with over 24 hours without the owner stopping by


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't think she's online Craig, but I am....hello


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi Fitbabe  

She was online for about 10 minutes. 

How are you doing today. Is the move going on today.    Bet you are excited to get into the new house. That is so much fun.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah, I'm working until noon today, but then I'll be headed home to start loading up some boxes.   Can't wait to get over there and start setting everything up!!
Are you working today?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yep, I am working today. Wish I wasn't but I don't have enough vacation saved up.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey you three peeps! FG, good luck on your move...I know you are so excited! Craig, I am working, too.  Craig, are you being affected by those rains I keep hearing about in TX? 

Bye for now!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

I haven't been evacuated like some people have a little to the west, but I was stuck on the highway on Monday for about an hour and a half. I am tired of rain. It has been bad that is for sure.  

Miss LeDix, are you going to support the US. Did you read my important announcement.


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

Morning people......I hope you are all having great days at work/moving


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Morning everyone, good eve kuso!!!

Hi Miss L  What do you mean by your siggie? You had a martini after your pb sandwich?

craig, hi!!! Trying to get more allies to support your cause? Hey but Canada belongs to North America too, so go bother the Canucky Chicks... leave miss L alone!

kuso, I guess you are gone to bed... 

FG, how exciting!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, how are you today.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

CPR 

Morning Miss P


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 9, 2002)

Fine..here and breathing as well! Lurking as usual.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

HEY darlin' ~ Glad your doing good!!  Did you have a good 4th of July weekend? Any news on that home?
Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

I SEE YOU IN HERE ONLINE

hope your doing great honey!!
take care!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 10, 2002)

P-Diddy! You busted me, lurking as usual. Thanks for checking on me!  House situation is still ongoing. It's an annoying hassle!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

you'll find one don't worry. Just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Miss P ....pretty late for you on a week day!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey sweetie~ You are right about that one.. being the house thing is an annoying hassle!! Its suppose to be fun.. I mean your buying your first home together!!! But its a pain in the a$$! You will find one though sweetie..hopefully soon!
Have a great day today!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

Nah it's not fun, the fun is getting to be proud that something is yours together.  that's the fun part.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 15, 2002)

Bump de bump! .... for those of you that knew about our house situatiohn: 

...now what was it that I was saying about speaking too soon???....

After much back and forth with the sellers regarding required repairs for the house...we could not come to an agreement and had to terminate the contract. We are somewhat disappointed but are determined to find the perfect (or close to it!) house for us. We are still looking, and have some good possibilities to consider.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

hey girl!! Sorry they wouldn't agree with you guys!! I know your disapointed!! You will find the perfect house soon!! GOOD LUCK!

what else is going on with you sweetie? how have you been lately?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Pricess..thanks for replying. It is disappointing, but we were prepared for this. We tried to not get too attached..it will be okay. This is the main thing going on with us right now..I have been pretty busy at work. 

I need to check in with you babe!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Miss LeDix,

Sorry to hear about the house. I hope you find the one you want.  

I am getting into the same problem as you, my project is done so now they want to lend me out to another division. I have been reading all about Geometric Pairing. Pass the no doze.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2002)

Ya, I know what ya mean about being busy at work! I have been swamped!
sending good house vibes your way! 
have a great day doll!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2002)

You'll find the right house, sis, and I'm betting its in a town starting with A....

How are things otherwise???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I am getting into the same problem as you, my project is done so now they want to lend me out to another division. I have been reading all about Geometric Pairing. Pass the no doze.



Umm...I don't have any problems with Geometric Pairing! I don't even know what that is...  Sounds challenging though!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You'll find the right house, sis, and I'm betting its in a town starting with A....
> 
> How are things otherwise???



TP...we are not moving to Alpharetta! That is not the area we want to live in. That is North...we are looking North East. 

Things otherwise are okay. Thanks!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 15, 2002)

we shall see.....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 15, 2002)

What the hell does that  mean? I see you have wasted no time getting back to being sassy!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix  

I will explain in very short detail what Geometric Pairing is

When soldiers train with their weapons they use lasers, but they have to be able to see the other guy to hit him because the laser must hit the other guy, but there are new weapons that when you shoot them they travel a distance and then explode in the air causing injuring even though you don't have Line of sight. So how would you train with these weapons since lasers won't work. You can use GPS positioning and Geometric Pairing. The one soldier has a position x,y,z and the other soldier has a position x.y,z.  The weapon also has a position x,y,z and a yaw, pitch, and roll. Using that you can calculate how far apart they are and the training weapons can determine if there is a kill or not even though there is no Line of Sight.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning Miss P......so sorry to hear the house fell through, but I`m sure it just means there is a better one out there waiting for you


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What the hell does that  mean? I see you have wasted no time getting back to being sassy!



Sassy huh?  Coming from you I guess that's okay!  Did you think I would change after a week away?  Wouldn't that disappoint you if I did?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

good morning Miss LeDix!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 16, 2002)

Craig, I'm still confused. But I know now that you are one smart person!

kuso, thanks..and I totally agree!

TP, I am quite the sassy gal, so I guess it's okay if you want be a sassy guy. 

NT...a new person visiting me! Good morning to you!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

am so   How goes the battle today?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Craig, I'm still confused. But I know now that you are one smart person!




Hey Miss LeDix, how's things?  My journal's been completely silent for three weeks, I thought you might have run away or something.  Don't let Craig fool you.  You ever heard the saying, "If you can't dazzle them with your brilliance baffle them with your bullshit."  He's just talking proximity.  You know, like another old saying, "Close only counts in horse shoes and hand grenades.  Besides, he doesn't actully DO anything, computers do all his work for him.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Albob,

I do all this work so you guys in the military can sit on your butts more than you already do and cost us taxpayers more money.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_you guys in the military



Watch your language there buddy!!!   You even saw me in uniform so there's no excuse for saying I'm in "The Military".  I'm in the Air Force.   

Laser sighting devices on rifles?  I do believe you're talking about bullet catchers and that falls under the Department of the Army.  

And don't flatter yourself, I'd sit on my butt no matter WHAT kind of you did.


----------



## Mike51 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Craig.....aint that the truth about those active duty guys?  makes me glad that I'm retired military and getting all those tax dollars.  (thank ya)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

these guys are just taking over your journal today huh Miss Ledix????!! 
How are ya today girl??


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Watch your language there buddy!!!   You even saw me in uniform so there's no excuse for saying I'm in "The Military".  I'm in the Air Force.
> ...



Thats why I had to say military because this is for the Marines.  

Yea Mike51, you and Albob will be sitting in your rocking chairs living off us taxpayers.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Princess, we can go take over yours if you like.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Yea Mike51, you and Albob will be sitting in your rocking chairs living off us taxpayers.



Yesterday was exactly 11 months.  June 15th, 2003 I retire, the 16th my wife graduates from college and the 17th is gonna be one hell of a party.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Albob,

In all seriousness, I think that is awesome. I am very impressed with the Air Force personnel.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

AWWWWWE............And I didn't even pick up the tab for lunch.  

Next time.  (That may be as soon as another month, by the way.)


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

I am having steak next time.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

no no craig.. thats okay.. please please don't take over mine!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> no no craig.. thats okay.. please please don't take over mine!



Sounds like a challenge there Craig.  Wanna go tag team Princess?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG, that sounds like fun.  

I'll be leaving in a little bit to go get my butt kicked, maybe tomorrow we can tag team her butt, err I mean journal.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_err I mean journal.



I like your first thought better.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

hahahahahaha you guys are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

*HOLY CRAP!!!!!*  I just realized this is Miss LeDix's journal and I promised never to pornalize her journal.    Uhhhhhh, does it count that I made that promise about her OTHER journal and not specifically about THIS one.  NO!!!  That sounds too much like a stinkin' lawyer trying to get off on a technicality.  Sorry Miss LeDix, it won't happen again.  If it's any consolation...........*Craig started it!!! *  Don't hurt me.    On second thought.........


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey, what's wrong with stinkin' lawyers???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 16, 2002)

TP, you've got to be kidding. I know that by know you should be used to people making fun of your profession.  

ALBOB, I've barely posted in anyone's journal...so at least you know it's not personal. That is so cool that you and Craig had lunch...next time take pics! Or would that be too girly? 

Craig, I still think you're very intelligent. Don't worry, I won't let ALBOB corrupt me. 

Princess....you know these boys..they'll get pornal with whoever they want whereever they please!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2002)

People make fun of my profession?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Miss Ledix.. I see your online and wanted to say Hi!
I know these boys all have a mind of their own!!  Oh well.. to each is own huh! 
Have a great night! Do u still wake up early every day and go to the gym??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi P! Does the fact that I am typing this at 4:57 AM answer your question. I am still getting up way too early and going to the gym! Today is leg day. I'm taking the new issue of Oxygen with me and I'm going to try some of those lunges in there.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 17, 2002)

Also...I will be at a seminar all day today..so I won't be back on until tonight.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey, what's wrong with stinkin' lawyers???



They stink.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ALBOB, I've barely posted in anyone's journal...so at least you know it's not personal. That is so cool that you and Craig had lunch...next time take pics! Or would that be too girly?


Well if it's girly then that's me because I was actually gonna bring me camera to do just that but I'm not a very light packer and just plain ran out of room.    I'm probably gonna be back there in late August or early September so I'll try again.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Well if it's girly then that's me because I was actually gonna bring me camera to do just that but I'm not a very light packer and just plain ran out of room.    I'm probably gonna be back there in late August or early September so I'll try again.



Yea Miss LeDix, Albob just emanated those girly tendencies. NOT


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

OH WOW.. 4:57 am .. thats sooo awesome girl!! I was snoozing away at that time!!  Glad to hear your still kicking some but! I like that new Oxygen!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Princess, Miss LeDix

My trainer is in Oxygen magazine.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

She Is?? what page?? COOL!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know, I don't read it. Maybe last month or this month. Jill Mills, world's strongest woman.  

She is going to Malaysia in Sept for this years comp.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> They stink.



What about non-stinking lawyers?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

cool Craig.. I will look for her!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_What about non-stinking lawyers?



Normally I'd say that's a contradiction in terms but I'll assume you mean the ones who use deodorant.  They suck!  

Disclaimer:  To those of you who, like me, really don't have anything against lawyers and just make fun of them because it's easy these jokes also apply to doctors, politicians, upper management of almost any type and pretty much anybody who's pissing you off today.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

So non-stinking lawyers who use deodorant simply suck?  Is that an either/or proposition or can it also be conjuctive?


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

Most definitely conjunctive!!!  (Those are primarily Public Defenders.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh boy do I agree with that!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2002)

WHAT???  NOOOOOOO!!!!!  Don't tell me I'm agreeing with a lawyer!!!  

Oh wait, YOU'RE agreeing with ME.  Well, it's OK then.   **WHEW**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 18, 2002)

ALBOB, please do take pix at the next ALBOB/Craig shindig. 
And I really think the whole 'no room for the camera' thing is total BS, but I'll go along with that if you want. They are about the smallest thing to pack....

Princess, my outer quads are sore from yesterday. I did a bunch of lunges onto a step with three risers. 

Craig, what page is she on? What issue?

TP, you are a sassy trouble-maker! In my own journal no less!  

Today is cardio and abs...see you later!


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2002)

Morning Miss P

I wanted to ask you....as you seem the queen of fiber ......hwat is the name of that cerial you said was better than All Bran ................ and who makes it?

TIA


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2002)

Morning Miss LeDix!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

Good morning!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

Miss LeDix, I will have to ask her tonight. I know you will find this hard to believe but I don't read Oxygen.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Sounds like you had a great workout girlie!! 
You will probably be more sore today! 

Have a great day!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

August 2002 issue, Monica Brant is on the cover. The article is titled "Resolve to evolve".

Maybe we can expect to see Miss LeDix and Princess at the next World's Strongest Woman competition.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I really think the whole 'no room for the camera' thing is total BS



TSK TSK...........You said "BS".  What would your mother think? 
 

If we were talking about a little disposable camera you'd be absolutely correct, but I'm talking about my digital camera.  It's actually a digital video camera that takes stills.  It's not THAT small.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> August 2002 issue, Monica Brant is on the cover. The article is titled "Resolve to evolve".
> 
> Maybe we can expect to see Miss LeDix and Princess at the next World's Strongest Woman competition.



your tooo funny Craig!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 18, 2002)

kuso, it's Fiber One and it's made by General Mills.

Hi natural tan and newly_buff!

Craig, I will look her up. And I really did think you read Oxygen! But really..have you seen that magazine? They make fitness pretty damn sexy!

P, you're right..my legs are sore today!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

I had some fiber one about 30 minutes ago Miss L!!!  Aren't ya proud!!!
Oh thats a great thing on your legs being sore.. mine are too now!!  Have a good night!!~ I am about to go home ..finally!


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, it's Fiber One and it's made by General Mills.



Thank you so much, and good morning 

BTW....you should have stuck around in the chat a little longer......I think you would have enjoyed it


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Miss L! 
How are things going for ya? Haven't seen a diet report in a long time.. I think..

And Kuso, why is the chatroom ALWAYS empty when I log in..?? that sux..


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix  

Nope I have never even read Oxygen.


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> And Kuso, why is the chatroom ALWAYS empty when I log in..?? that sux..



We had a quick chat the other day.....and you took off just as things were getting juicey 

Actually...........I forget....are you a few hours in front or behind me?? Normally it`s jumping around 10 to 11 am MY time...........it`s just before 10pm NOW so you can work it out.....12 hours after the time on this post.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I had some fiber one about 30 minutes ago Miss L!!!  Aren't ya proud!!!



I am proud..I'm glad you're eating the stuff, it's very good for you!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> BTW....you should have stuck around in the chat a little longer......I think you would have enjoyed it



Why would I have enjoyed it? What was the topic? Pie?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Miss L!
> How are things going for ya? Haven't seen a diet report in a long time.. I think..



Hey N_G...I don't post my daily food in here anymore. It would be pretty boring anyway. Unfortunately, there have been way too many unmentionables lately.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

I got a french manicure today...on my  hands and my toes. I can't decide if I like it or not. Anybody have an opinion?


----------



## kuso (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I got a french manicure today...on my  hands and my toes. I can't decide if I like it or not. Anybody have an opinion?



I dunno what a French manicure is  Maybe some pic`s would help  LOL

And yes.......the topic was pie......but I`m sure you would have enjoyed it 

BTW....one more question about the Fiber One.....can you tell me what it retails for over there? Thanks

Good night


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

kuso, we are having technical difficulties with the digital camera right now...I am trying to upload pics of my nails. 

Does this link work for Fiber One info? http://www.netgrocer.com/detail.cfm?oid=20826&smallFrm=yes


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

Here is a french manicured hand:


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I got a french manicure today...on my  hands and my toes. I can't decide if I like it or not. Anybody have an opinion?



Hiya! I'm new here but I think the french manicures look great! On both hands and feet!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

Here are my feet... 

cancel that...don't want my feet on here...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 
> 
> Hiya! I'm new here but I think the french manicures look great! On both hands and feet!



Hi Hammerlynn (what is the story behind that name?)...thanks for the input. I think I like the hands..but I don't know about the feet. .


----------



## kuso (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks...the link works fine  Would have been even better if THEY shipped internationally !!

So I`ll stand by on those pix


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 20, 2002)

kuso..I posted a pic of my hand!


----------



## lina (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey MissL!

Nice hands and manicure! 

*Looking down and my own hands*

Yuk! Double yuk! My nails are all chipped and polish too... I am in dire need of a manicure... got one waiting when I go back... got a certificate for Mother's day that I haven't used... it's a full day at the spa... can't wait!!!

How are you doing girlie?


----------



## kuso (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso..I posted a pic of my hand!



Opps....so you did 

Um...call me ..........a guy, but I thought a manicure was when they colour you nails  I mean they look nice, I was juat expecting red....or something 

BTW....how goes it lina....long time


----------



## lina (Jul 20, 2002)

kuso, babee!  Long time,yes! Here is a lesson for "wife pampering 101"....Manicure means they pamper your fingers, get them clean, buffed, filed, painted, etc. ...uhm..time to get your wife some I guess  !!! hint, hint!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Hi Hammerlynn (what is the story behind that name?)...thanks for the input. I think I like the hands..but I don't know about the feet. .



Hammer is a drunken college nickname and Lynn is my middle name. Everyone calls me Hammer.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix.. I love your nails! They look great! I am sure your toes do too! Thats usually what I get on my toes too..it looks cool! 
Have a great day.. hope you enjoyed your weekend!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi P! Thanks...I like it enough...but I'll be back to a color next time.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 22, 2002)

*Today's Workout*

Here is what I did this morning. I stole much of this from J'Bo. Any feedback is welcome.  This is copied and pasted from Excel..it looks sort of funny. I will attach the actual spreadsheet as well.

Monday, July 22		
Biceps/Chest		

	Conc. Curl	
	Weight	Reps
Set 1	8	15
Set 2	10	12
Set 3	12	10
	Hammer Curl	
	Weight	Reps
Set 1	10	15
Set 2	15	12
Set 3	20	10
	Incline DB Curl	
	Weight	Reps
Set 1	8	15
Set 2	10	12
Set 3	12	10
	Incline DB Ch Pr	
	Weight	Reps
Set 1	10	15
Set 2	12	12
Set 3	15	10
	Pec Dec Fly	
	Weight	Reps
Set 1	20	15
Set 2	30	12
Set 3	40	10
	Flat DB Ch Pr	
	Weight	Reps
Set 1	12	15
Set 2	15	10
Set 3	20	10


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 22, 2002)

Actually, no color at all is sexiest.  JMO.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi Miss L~ How are ya today??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey P & TP, didn't want you to think I was ignoring you guys. All is well here, on the way to the gym for cardio and abs. Legs are sore from workout yesterday. Hope all is well!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Doing well, just busy as usual!  Seems like you are around here even less than me these days!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

BOTH of you had better pull you fingers outta your respective asses and get social 

Oh yeah...........Good morning


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix 

Yep, I am a lot busier now that I have been loaned out to another division


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Kus, I am stil always lurking!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

TP....I was pretty much the same for the last couple of weeks....time to regain my position as #1 whore though


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Miss L~ Gmorning.. have a great workout! ** wait your done now.. ** I hope you HAD a good one!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 25, 2002)

Hello All! This picture was taken last Thursday, it's me and my niece..she is a total doll! Really, the pic is not that good...but my bicep looks big and I just had to share that will all of you! 

**photo deleted for sake of privacy**


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

he he ... what a cutie!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep....can see that bi happening 

How old is the little one? She is very cute.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 25, 2002)

Huge bi, cute girl, nice smile!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 25, 2002)

NT...thanks for the compliment..or were you talking about my niece? 

kuso, she will be one year old next month.

TP, thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

HEY YOU!! How are you?? Whats going on?? How was your weekend???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

You're both cute .. * giggle *


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Princess, hi NT! 

Weekend was good, spent Saturday and Sunday at the in-laws. Thanks!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

*Nutrition* 
Meal 1 @ 4:50 AM: 1/2 cp. lf cottage cheese, 10 almonds, about 1/4 cp. grapefruit (note to self: kudos for trying the grapefruit! Now instead of vaguely remembering why you hate it, you have fresh new memories of why the stuff  makes you cringe!)
Meal 2 @ 7:20 AM: Myoplex Lite shake, 1/2 cp Fiber One
Meal 3 @ 10:45 AM: Four eggs (three whites, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cp. oatmeal
Meal 4 @ 2:15 PM: Albacore tuna (packet, in water) with a small amount of safflower oil mayo, Golden Delicious apple. 
Meal 5 @ 6:30 PM: Luna bar, Fuji apple
Meal 6 @ 9:00 PM: Grilled chicken breast, almonds (note to self, almonds are EVIL)


*Training* 
I'm going to be working with a trainer at the gym 2x a week. Today was our first session together. Trained shoulders, back, and abs. Did shoulder press machine (drop sets), upright row/lateral raise/front raise (super sets), assisted pull ups, lat pull down (hands facing me)/lat pull down (hands facing out)/db row (all three of these supersetted), along with jumping jacks in between sets, two sets of ab exercies on a decline bench


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

Nice going!  Why the trainer?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nice going!  Why the trainer?



Thanks. Because I've become extremely bored at the gym, because I kept doing the same thing over and over. Because I was never sore after a work out except for when I did legs.

Good reasons, ey?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

Good reasons, sis, just an expensive solution.  If you can afford it (and you get a good trainer) than all the power to ya!  I just hope you considered and tried other solutions.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Trainers are cool LeDix.  I'm sure you know a lot of the basic exercises, so my suggestion is to ask to learn new types of exercises you haven't tried.  That will help you get your moneys worth I think.  IMO, that will relieve your boredom and also increase the variety of your exercises for later when you're on your own again.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

TP, his prices are pretty reasonable. And the husband was very supportive even though we are saving towards a house. It was something I really needed!

Earwax, I totally agree with you. Even today he showed me two exercises I had never done before.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

I agree Miss LeDix, I think having a trainer is really good. You push yourself much harder with a trainer there.  

How you doing today sugar.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

Its a different story when your trainer lifts cars....

Sis, like I said, whatever works for you!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its a different story when your trainer lifts cars....
> 
> Sis, like I said, whatever works for you!



She is intimidating


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Girl!! Thats awesome you got a trainer! You will learn a lot from them!
Have a great day!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

Princess, I think it's awesome, too!
Craig, I would be afraid of your trainer. 
TP, sweetness how you are looking out for me. 

 Thanks to all!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> TP, sweetness how you are looking out for me.



ALWAYS!

And boy how I like this statement!  So?  Is your trainer, um, fit?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

What is so great about the sweetness statement? I have put myself if your pornal shoes, and still do not see anything peverse about it. 

My trainer is very fit. If Adidas ever visits my journal and sees your question, I'm sure she will chime in and agree! You can tel that he takes his job very seriously, and I can appreciate that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What is so great about the sweetness statement? I have put myself if your pornal shoes, and still do not see anything peverse about it.



Now you have gone and undone it all.  Forever the doubter aren't we?

And here I was just innocently appreciating a kind statement from a friend who is like a sister.  And WHAM!  I get accused of not just pornality but of having a completely pornal essence.  Perverse even.

I am hurt.


----------



## Adidas (Jul 30, 2002)

It has been a long time since I visited your journal...bad friend that I am LOL

Miss LeDix has picked herself one VERY FIT trainer!  She is going to see amazing results through working out with him.   You made the right decision girl!  Knowing how dedicated you are to working out, you will only benefit from these sessions


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Now you have gone and undone it all.  Forever the doubter aren't we?
> ...



I will assume that you are joking, and that you are not really hurt. I will assume this because you and I have had mis-understandings in the past. 

No harm meant, no harm taken!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> It has been a long time since I visited your journal...bad friend that I am LOL
> 
> Miss LeDix has picked herself one VERY FIT trainer!  She is going to see amazing results through working out with him.   You made the right decision girl!  Knowing how dedicated you are to working out, you will only benefit from these sessions



Thanks babe! I knew you'd back me up!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

*Tuesday 07/31/02* 

Um, I'm sore. My abs are sore. And the area around my underarms is sore. And my back is sore. My shoulders are slightly sore. This is a good thing. 

*Nutrition* 
M1: EAS Results Shake, one ww cracker with fruit preserves
M2: Labrada Texas Pecan Pie bar, 1/2 cp. Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three whites, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cp. oatmeal
M4: Grilled chicken breast, apple
M5: Baked chicken breast (bone-in), mixed veggies, mashed sweet potatoes ( _this was at my parent's house_ )
M6: Fuji apple (not really a meal, but I needed to take my pills with something)

unmentionables: one peppermint patty, a couple bites of chocolate cake leftover from someone's birthday, handful of craisins, one small (oreo size) peanut butter cookie 


*Training* 
Great cardio on the treadmill today! Thirty minutes of running intervals. High speed was 7.0. Also did abs even though they were sore. Saw my trainer, and he said I should work abs everyday.


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice to see you at least semi regularly updating this thread again 

Morning


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi kuso! I was wondering when you were going to make an appearance in here!


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

Great job on your first workout!  Billy and I spoke today.  It lands up Trey has been talking with Billy about me.  I've hit the wall and now things need to change.  You already heard the protein speech.  I know you've said it before, however I didn't realize that my portein intake would curtail losing any uneccessary body fat.  I just didn't know.  I guess my diet need to be revamped. I am going to print it out and have them take a look at it.  

Today is not a good day


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2002)

The day you realize what you have been doing wrong or what you could be doing better and you take steps to correct is ALWAYS a good day!


----------



## Adidas (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks Twin Peak. I needed that too


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

Awwwwwwwww! Sweetness that TP is looking out for you, too.  Going to unsubscribe for now. Adidas, you know where to find me!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Miss LeDix,

You haven't made any comments on my Albob Challenge pics in my journal. When do I get to come and get my first place prize. 

Just been messing with you the past three months, you are a precious lady, and you definately would be a prize worth having.


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi kuso! I was wondering when you were going to make an appearance in here!



I`ve been here reading every post.......just been a little distracted of late. Have to make up for it over the next few days though


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Miss LeDix,
> 
> You haven't made any comments on my Albob Challenge pics in my journal. When do I get to come and get my first place prize.
> ...



I promise to check those out either today or tonight!  
I commend you and give you 'PROPS' for sticking to the challenge!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Thursday 08/01/02

I cannot believe it's August already! 

M1: 1/2 cp. cottage cheese sprinkled with cinammon, 10 almonds
M2: Myoplex Lite shake, 1/2 cp. Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cp. oatmeal
**snack of a Luna bar, so I could take my pills**
M4: Turkey breast, apple
M5: Three egg-white omelette, one string cheese string, one ww cracker with fruit preserves
M6: Grilled salmon, almonds

I've probably had too much fat today, between the almonds and the salmon. 

I am going to talk about my (lack of)unmentionables loud and proud today! Adidas and I decided today was the first day of a new direction of fitness for us...all I've had today that is unmentionable is one mini peppermint pattie and one Lifesavers hard candy. That is good for me!


Training was chest, triceps, and biceps. Yes, this was with the trainer. It's really nice to have someone there to push me to do things that I would not normally do. As in push-ups. I can probably do about five on my own..but today I did three sets of 12 because he was helping me (literally). So that is cool.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

How's the trainer sis?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey TP. He's good. Today we worked chest, triceps, and biceps. Tomorrow I'll be doing legs on my own...any ideas for some good leg work?


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi Miss L!

What kinda diet plan are you following? Still BFL or a similar version?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Lina...sad to say but I guess I don't have a concrete eating plan. I try to eat protien at every meal, I try to eat fruit at least once a day, veggies at least once a day. And I always have to have my Fiber One in the morning. How's that for vague?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

Thats like me Miss Ledix!! Except I am not as good as you are with the fiber one! I probably have that like 3-4 times a week.

Have a great day!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Sounds heck a lot better than my 'no plan' eating plan!!!  How is it going then? and I see you got a new trainer too!  

Princess, you too must be doing something right! 

Fiber One,.... I'm not too good with that either but had some this morning...not a great fan though eventhough I know it's good for ya..


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Legs?  Squats, squats and more squats!

Why dont you do after warm ups:
pre-exhaust with extensions, 3 sets 15 reps, to failure
3 sets hack squats 15 reps
3 sets squats in the 10-12 range
3 sets of stiff legged deads for 12 reps

then blast calves.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Legs?  Squats, squats and more squats!
> 
> Why dont you do after warm ups:
> ...



Thanks bro! 

What are hack squats?
Do you suggest db or bb for the squats and deadlifts? Do you suggest doing the same wieght for all three sets? Same reps? 

What about lunges? I'm just happy you didn't say Leg Press. I hate that damn thing!!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey now...your friend over here LOVES the leg press and dead lifts too.

I, on the other hand, hate walking lunges.


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> I'm just happy you didn't say Leg Press. I hate that damn thing!!!!




Yeah to steal your phrase....what up with that????????


----------



## sawheet (Aug 1, 2002)

You probaly should do supersets with legs, or higher reps unless you are trying to build then go heavy with squats, Actually your trainer should write you a program and a diet to follow on your own.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Sis, I'll give more details later, kay?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

TP, that's fine...but don't make me tempt you with my work number again!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

If you need me to explain hacks, let me have it!  (suspects a slap is coming now....)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh....I'm not so sure if I really want to, you know?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Well....you're offline now.  Either explain stuff here or we can catch up later.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Later when I have some time, in detail, just how you like it.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ don't make me tempt you with my work number again!!!



Holy crapola Legman, I go away for a couple of days and Miss LeDix turns into the perverbial temptress???    Way to go Miss LeDix.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

ALBOB, don't take one comment and make it into something it's not!! 

Glad to see you back!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey, give me a break.  The non-pornalization rule in here is killing me, at least let me have a LITTLE fun.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Thanks bro!
> 
> What are hack squats?
> ...



Hacks are the opposite of presses almost. Its a sled machine where you are "squating" at an angle, usually 45 degrees.  Your shoulders are against pads.  Ask your trainer where the hack squat is.

Barbells for the squats, definitely.  Barbell is also better for the stiif legged deadlift.  I'd be happy to help with your form.    Or at least watch from behind.   (Too much pornality....sorry!)

I suggest you take each set to failure.  I'd work in the rep range I gave you, but do as many as you can.  Increase the weight until you can't do reps in that range and then lighten up a bit.  If you can get too many add weight.  Hope this helps, sis!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Hacks are the opposite of presses almost. Its a sled machine where you are "squating" at an angle, usually 45 degrees.  Your shoulders are against pads.  Ask your trainer where the hack squat is.
> ...



To answer your PM question, I am home now. One day we will talk!

I'm pretty sure the gym has a hack squat machine. I will for sure look for it in the AM.

I'm glad you recommed DB and not BB. We have pre-weighted BB (20,30,40,50 pounds and so on) and when I get past the 30 pound bar, I can barely hold on to the bar. **THIS IS NOT PORNAL BUT I KNOW IT WILL SOUND THAT WAY**..The bar is too big for my hands, I have small hands. Anyway...The DB will be better for me. 

Thanks TP for the help!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually, I recommended the BARBELL.  I think that that is significantly better for squats.  STLD you can use DUMBBELLS if you prefer!

Someday....(still trying hard to figure me out huh?)


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey MissL,

How is your family doing with all the unrest in the Middle East?

Hope all is OK...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW sis, I like the new sig lines, whats it from?  And what was the last one supposed to mean?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW sis, I like the new sig lines, whats it from?  And what was the last one supposed to mean?



First of all (re: previous post) I think you are still trying to figure me out!

The new sig lines are from a song that is HOT! right now. I'd rather not say, I want to see if anyone can figure it out.

The last sig was a good line from a not-good movie, Vanilla Sky.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey MissL,
> 
> How is your family doing with all the unrest in the Middle East?
> ...



Hey Lina. That is sweet of you to remember and to ask me about. Trust me, if all was not OK, I would not be here posting. Thankfully, all is well. I mean, all is well with my family and friends in Israel. All is not well, generally speaking. Two of my sisters attended Hebrew Univerisity (site of yesterday's bombing) and I have been there as a visitor. So it's very hard to hear the current events. Don't know what else to say about it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> First of all (re: previous post) I think you are still trying to figure me out!
> ...



Sis, I figured you out quite a while ago!  That's why I still talk to you.  You, on the other hand, are quite perplexed.  You know this is true.  Its odd though, since I am an open book.  Maybe you have just never run across someone quite like me!

I'll see if I can guess the song....give me some time.

Never saw the movie.

Sorry about the current even situation but I am certainly glad all is okay.


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

I can tell that your family is OK since you have not mentioned the events but I know that it is on your mind and just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and your family.... 

Sometimes all you can do is to say a little prayer and just be thankful each day... everything else is out of our control...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

TP, I perplex you and you know it. 

Lina, thanks again for the kind words. I do pray about it, believe me!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

Friday, 08/02/02

I'm so tired by Friday mornings, it's not even funny!! 

M1: Two egg (one yolk, one white) omelette, 1 cup oj
M2: Designer bar, 1/2 cp. Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (one yolk, three white) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Chicken & Turkey breast with salsa, apple
M5: Luna Bar
M6: (at my parent's house) Small chicken breast, small slice of beef, sweet/regular potatoes, mixed veggies, hard boiled egg, little bit of bread, two cookies

Worked legs today. Did leg extension, leg curl, lunges, plie squat, calf raises, squat, and deadlifts. It was good!  

Adidas and I met at the Farmer's Market during my lunch break...I'll go post about it in her journal


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

Um.....one and a half eggs DOESN`T  make an omelette 

Hope you kicked your own ass with legs!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um.....one and a half eggs DOESN`T  make an omelette
> 
> Hope you kicked your own ass with legs!!



Ooh! We posted at the same time. Good evening kusoness! Let me guess..it's about 9:00 pm there..you're settling down with a nice bottle of JD and ready to post!  

Actually, the omelette today was good size for a pre-gym meal. 

The leg workout was good!


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Ooh! We posted at the same time. Good evening kusoness! Let me guess..it's about 9:00 pm there..you're settling down with a nice bottle of JD and ready to post!



Very close .....time is right....just finished three pina colada`s....and am on my third sho chu ( like Japanese vodka ) I wasn`t going to drink tonight.....really, but lina forced me to  



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> The leg workout was good!



So...let me here of this workout...........my kneee is dead at the moment, so let me at least have the pleasure of reading about someone elses pain


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh yeah....Good morning


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you not impressed that I knew what you were up to today?

What can I say about my workout...I did two sets of three dropsets on the leg curl and my hams were burning up! Is that good enough?


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Are you not impressed that I knew what you were up to today?
> 
> What can I say about my workout...I did two sets of three dropsets on the leg curl and my hams were burning up! Is that good enough?



Oh I was very impressed....if not a little embarrassed  I guess it`s that 6th sense of yours right? 

And no....thats not good enough....I`m sure you did more than that for your legs....I wanna know everything


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Very close .....time is right....just finished three pina colada`s....and am on my third sho chu ( like Japanese vodka ) I wasn`t going to drink tonight.....really, but lina forced me to
> 
> So...let me here of this workout...........my peepeee is dead at the moment, so let me at least have the pleasure of reading about someone elses pain



Kuso, you spreading rumors bout me again....me forcing you to drink! Ha! 

What happened to your peepee?  

Good morning Miss L!


----------



## kuso (Aug 2, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!

Believe me.....my "peepee" is fine...............though....to give away a little too much info......well. na...I won`t


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, no offense to  kusoness (who is passed out right now), but I don't want to know anything about the PEEPEE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP, I perplex you and you know it.



I am not the one handing out my number.    

But if it makes you feel more secure to think the feeling is mutual that's fine, my goal in life is not to make you uncomfortable.

Have a great weekend sis!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I am not teh one handing out my number.
> ...



Actually, I don't recall giving you my number. I was being a 'tempstress', right?

And if any feelings of anything are not mutual, I consider myself 'in the know' now. 

Have a good weekend! Hope you get to spend lots of time with the family!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 2, 2002)

1)  True
2)  I don't know what this means
3)  Thanks, I will!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

All settled via PM!  Hugs to TP!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_plie squat



If this were anybody else's journal I'd make a really nasty joke about the but since this is Miss LeDix we're dealing with I'll just ask, what the hell is a plie squat???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 2, 2002)

For the record, let me just state that my sis is the best!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

LOL at you ALBOB. A plie squat is standing with your legs wide apart, with your toes facing outward. Hold a DB in your hands in front of you, squating straight down, legs bending outward instead of forward. Plie is a ballet move...make sense?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For the record, let me just state that my sis is the best!



Yes, let's put this on the offical IM record!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_Plie is a ballet move...make sense?


SHHHH...................Don't tell anybody this but, that was actually my first guess.  I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Dero (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> LOL at you ALBOB. A plie squat is standing with your legs wide apart, with your toes facing outward. Hold a DB in your hands in front of you, squating straight down, legs bending outward instead of forward. Plie is a ballet move...make sense?



-Sorry to barge in,but I could not stop myself from seeing this french word,being masacred,it's PLIER!!!
Yes it is a ballet move.
As for it's translation it means to "BEND"
In ballet you have,grand plier,demi plier.
How do I know?
NO I'm not a ballet dancer or any dancer...
I toured as a sound teck for two years with The Theatre Ballet of Canada and four more years with the same Dance company as the tour manager...You get to know these terms after hearing and seing them SO MANY TIMES!!!
HI MLD!!!!
See,I,also can be good!!!(non-pornal!)
Like AlBob mentioned previously,it's your journal!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> -Sorry to barge in,but I could not stop myself from seeing this french word,being masacred,it's PLIER!!!
> ...



Dero! Thanks for setting the record straight on the ther 'PLIER'. However, I must tell you that in American fitness magaizines it is always spelle plie with an accent over either the i or the e. So I wasn't being totally crazy!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi All!

Weekend was good. Saturday I went to different salons. One for waxing and one for nails. My nails are back to being bright red, and I must say that I like it. Saturday evening was a work social function, it was pretty fun. The dinner was a BBQ buffet. I did good by only having one piece of chicken and a small serving of beans. Oh, I did have a brownie,too. The hubbie and I both won hula-hoop contests and got pretty cool prizes. Sunday was pretty lazy, went to Target and spent over $60 on who knows what. Then off to a picnic with family that's visiting. All I can say is two nights in a row of outdoor activities is not fun for me. I do not like being outside for too long when it is hot and humid.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Monday, August 5

M1: EAS Results shake, one ww cracker with fruit preserves
M2: Labrada Lean Body for Her shake, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three whites, one yolk), 1/2 cup Oatmeal
M4: Albacore tuna in packet, 1 tsp Safflower mayo
M5: Three egg (all whites) omelette, one string cheese, almonds
M6: Turkey breast, steamed broccoli

unmentionables....one bite size hershey bar, two bite size dark chocolate bars, several chocolate covered almonds 

Today is cardio and abs. I am slightly annoyed. Last night we attempted to burn a new workout CD for me, but one of the files is corrupted and I don't know which one. So I have to figure out which of the ten songs is to blame for the burning not working...it's going to be kick ass though. Totally Old School...Adam Ant, Animotion, Salt N Pepa, Vanilla Ice....

Cardio was great. A little over 2 miles on the treadmill. Intervals consisting of different speeds and different incline levels. Also did abs..happened to luck out and do abs with Adidas and her trainer. And he is EVIL!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

Morning sis.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey there. Not too wordy this morning?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

BUSY!  ...but I wanted to say hello!


----------



## kuso (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> All I can say is two nights in a row of outdoor activities is not fun for me.



You must be doing something very wrong then .....

Hiya


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> You must be doing something very wrong then .....
> ...



kusoness, I don't like doing ANYTHING outside. Got it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

nothing?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Nothing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

nutin'?


----------



## Fade (Aug 5, 2002)

I like to do it outside......on the trampoline...with Butterfly.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I like to do it outside......on the trampoline...with Butterfly.



You're lucky I'm not allowed to pornalize Miss LeDix's journal.


----------



## Fade (Aug 5, 2002)

Allowed...not allowed. Doesn't matter to me. 

Hi Miss L


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Allowed...not allowed. Doesn't matter to me.



Does to me, I don't want her kicking my ass.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

WTF? This is about the last thing I want in my journal. 

Anyway...I really don't like the outdoors. That's all I was saying.

Hi Fade.

Hi ALBOB, thanks for the sweetness!


----------



## Dero (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Dero! Thanks for setting the record straight on the ther 'PLIER'. However, I must tell you that in American fitness magaizines it is always spelle plie with an accent over either the i or the e. So I wasn't being totally crazy!


Pro'bly on the "e"...Ok,I buy that!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

Tuesday, August 6th

M1: 1/2 cup lw cottage cheese, almonds, sprinkled with cinammon
M2: Labrada Pecan Pie bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Luna bar (not quite a meal, but I needed to take my pills)
M5: Chicken, applie
M6: Oh boy...this is where it gets crazy. A few tortilla chips, a few small pita triangles, a brownie, mixed fruit, two hard boiled eggs, some humus, some salsa....just a crazy ass buffet style thing! 
M7: Chicken (not quite a meal, but needed to take pills)

My abs are sore from the few exercises I did with Adidas and her trainer yesterday. Today was legs (with the trainer). Did clean/deads...they're called something like that. And leg lifts with ankle weights. And leg press supersetted with drop sets on the leg extension. And finished with drop sets on the leg curl. It was good, I'm sure I will be sore later. 

I am so excited today. I cannot wait for work to be over this afternoon. I am leaving early so I can go home and meet my husband...we are going to a family get together. My family (sister, her husband, thier three kids)are all visiting from Israel and we are seeing them tonight. I have not seen my sister since last summer and I have not seen her husband in five years. I am so excited to see them!!  It was great to see everyone! I miss them all so much!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow that's great!  Enjoy!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Thursday, August 6th



What year is the calendar you're looking at???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

TP, thanks!

ALBOB, what do you expect? It was not even 5 AM when I typed that!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

A bit of dreamy wishful thinking perhaps?   I can sympathize, it's Friday for me, I'm outta here after today and won't be back until next Thursday, going camping with friends up in Utah.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

That's cool that youa are going on vacation. I know that some people are into the whole roughing it/nature/camping scene. I thought you were retiring?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2002)

Have fun seeing your sister, her husband and their kids tonight!! I bet you are excited ...and just watching the clock! 
 Have a great night w/ them!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ I thought you were retiring?



Next June.  As a matter of fact, the ceremony will be on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 6, 2002)

Princess, I did have fun. I'll update today's post in a sec.

ALBOB, needless to say I am very jealous! Speaking of Friday the 13th...we had some friends that got married on a Friday the 13th. It was a really cool wedding, too!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

*Wednesday, 08/07/02* 

M1: Designer Peanut Butter Body bar (I found a smaller sized version of these bars at Target, I'm so happy!), 1 ww cracker with preserves
M2: Myoplex Lite shake, 1/2 cup Fiber One (dry)
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Turkey breast with salsa, apple
M5: Three egg (all whites) omelette, one string cheese, one ww cracker with preserves
M6: Chicken sauteed with squash, zucchini, and onions

Today I did shoulders, (3 sets of a superset with upright rows, lateral raises, and front raises), cardio (25 minutes on treadmill, intervals with different speeds and incline levels), and abs.

I'm sore today. Upper abs, legs, and shoulders.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

morning Miss LeDix!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey girl! I am glad you had a great time with your sister and her family last night!~ When do they leave?
Have a good day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Morning sis!  Hey have you ever tried the myoplex low carb ine of supps?  Not bad and better for you!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

NT, Morning to you, too!

P, they will be here for about two weeks.

TP, I've tried the RTD low carb drinks. The gym does not have the low carb packets. When I get a shake at the gym, I buy it there...they make it there with the blender and the packet. I will probably end up buying my own packets at some point. I'll keep that one in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey girl.. wow thats cool they will be here for 2 weeks!! ENJOY! If I were u I would be with them every night!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

I won't be with them every night, but I will be seeing them quite a bit. I'm on vacation starting this Friday until next Thursday so I'll be seeing them alot during those days.  It gets a little hectic, between my sisters there are seven nieces/nephews...10 adults, it's crazy sometimes. But I love it!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

The bars aren't bad either.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Ya I bet it does get crazy there!!  Cool Your going to be on vacation! Whatcha going to be doing besides hanging with them?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

That's it. No real plans. It will be nice to take a break though. 

TP, I believe that I tried either an EAS or Myoplex low carb bar once. I took one bite and threw the rest in the trash.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Some flavors are better than others!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

I like the cookies & Cream one!! Have u tried that one??


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah not bad.  I like the blueberry and lemon cheesecake too.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

ohh ya yummy I love the Blueberry one! 
They are pretty cheap too Miss ledix! Ya can even find them at Wal-Mart for like $1.30!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

Well, I am really happy with my Luna bars and my smaller sized Designer bars. I like the smaller size and the smaller calories. But I will keep these in mind. Are they Myoplex brand or EAS brand? I mean, what does it say on the packaging?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Myoplex IS an EAS product.  Bar says EAS Myoplex...I have a box in my drawer!  And they are lower calories, and you know my opinion on the Luna...designers is good!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 7, 2002)

YEP! Hes right Miss L!! Luna bars are yummy!! But not good for everyday!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

I know that EAS makes Myoplex. Hello! I did BFL, I know all about all that. Yes, we all know your opinion. But better to eat a Luna bar than to eat a Big Mac! Or a Balance bar!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

P, sometimes I eat one a day. What can I say? I'm a nutrition idiot!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

I didn't ask for an explanation.  My only point is that if you are going to have a bar why not have one that is better for you.

And if you want a luna bar or balance or whatever, eat it.  But that logic doesn't work sis and you know it.

If I did, I could eat the Big Mac and say well its better than eating the big mac AND fries.  Or I can have the fries to and say its better than if I also had the frosty.....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

TP, I don't think you can compare a Luna bar or a Balance bar to a Big Mac. I'm sure any dietician or nutritionist would rather a person eat a Luna bar than fast food. Let's close this topic. All this talk about fries and frosty's is too much temptation!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

So, did you vote for Kelly???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 7, 2002)

We tried twice to call but got the busy signal. Did you get through?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Yep... 10 times!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

*Thursday, 08/08/02*

M1: EAS Results for Her shake, 1 ww cracker with preserves
M2: Designer PB Bar (the smaller size), 1/2 cup Fiber One (dry)
M3: Four eggs (three whites, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal
~~~~~Luna bar to take pills~~~~~~
M4: Turkey with salsa, fuji apple
M5: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, almonds
M6: Chicken with ketchup, sweet potato 

Can someone please tell me how it can be true that I've already had three 'fake' meals today? Some of you may remember when I was very anti-bars/shakes, now I'm having them everyday. It is really freaking me out. 


Workout was back and triceps with the trainer. It was good. Did the hammer strength machine, lat pull downs, and rows. For triceps variations of skullcrushers, kickbacks, and dips.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Morning Miss LeDix!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

Afternoon NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

hahahaha ... how are ya?  Working hard?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey sis!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

TP, that's it? Did you not see my plea for help in my post from earlier?  And what about the shampoo?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't the one about bars an fake meals?  Well you didn't really ask a question to be answered now did you?  Besides, I didn't see it.

You want a comment?  Don't worry about it.  Its no biggie.  And they are helpful to us busy people.  I'd say you need to drop them during a cutting period where one is really trying to get a v low bodyfat level....otherwise, use away!

Besides, I didn't see three "fake" meals, just 1 and 1/2!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I didn't the one about bars an fake meals?  Well you didn't really ask a question to be answered now did you?  Besides, I didn't see it.
> 
> You want a comment?  Don't worry about it.  Its no biggie.  And they are helpful to us busy people.  I'd say you need to drop them during a cutting period where one is really trying to get a v low bodyfat level....otherwise, use away!
> ...



Bars and shakes come in really handy, especially if on the road or first thing in the morning. 

The three 'fake' meals I was talking about was the shake in the early AM, the bar after the gym, and then the Luna bar in the early PM.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

You will live.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Girl.. don't worry about it.. all of them have enough calories.. to be called a meal.. almost.. but still stop worrying!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

You are sassy. Too sassy.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Girl.. don't worry about it.. all of them have enough calories.. to be called a meal.. almost.. but still stop worrying!



Oh, I'm not worried about them being a meal. I know they are a meal! It's just that I used to preach about the value of real, whole food vs. bars and shakes..and now I'm eating bars and shakes! It's just a strange turn of events, that's all.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

ya little missy.. your not practicing what you preach.. LoL!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

Okay, to those of you that really want to know how old I am. Ryan Seacrest, one of the hosts of American Idol, went to high school with me. We were in the same class. If someone can figure out when he graduated, that will basically tell you how old I am. I was 17 when I graduated. Good luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Who is too sassy? Moi?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

P, papa don't preach, I'm in double deep. Papa don't preach, I've been loosing sleep...great song!

TP, you of course!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

So, who is going to accept the challenge?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't watch that American Idol ~ whatever that is! ?? Sooo can't figure it out.. guess maybe Butterfly can!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

I'll do my darnedest!  But says I'll tell if I figure it out  

American Idol


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

I know... that was too easy


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

What's easy? I don't see anything about what year he graduated!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

What month were you born in?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

Now that I will not tell!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

That's fine... I just won't be able to calculate exactly how old you are.

You know what I mean?  If you were born in January then you'd be XX age but if you were born in Oct then you'd be XX age.

Don't worry, sweetie, I'm not one to tell others secrets!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

B, I'm sitting here watching videos on the AI site. Check the first one out here: http://idolonfox.msn.com/music_perf/music_perf_300.htm


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2002)

OMG, I can't believe how bad that was   I feel so sorry for that girl!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Butterfly, she was born in the second half of the year.  Does that help?  

I still think its 27, I have a sixth sense.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh that was SOOOOOO easy.

http://lavender.fortunecity.com/greatsleep/688/bio.html


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

So 25 it is huh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Challenge....sheeesh.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

TP, gee...I wonder what that sixth sense is all about!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

What do you mean?  You never told me....and I was wrong!


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

Miss P......is it my turn to guess yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Awww ....Kuso knew all along.  Now we know who you confide in!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

True, kuso has always known. But it was not because I confided in him. It's because I had my bday in my profile on MM.com and he happened to take note of it before I deleted it.

TP, what was your handle at MM?


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

Um......Miss P.......na...don`t worry about it


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

kuso, thanks! And I took care of it! 

kusoness, where you been lately?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

I bet that niether of you can figure out what song my signature is quoting.


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry.....working my ass off.....do you remember I told you my company doubled my workload??....A few days later they DOUBLED the new load ........though it seems it`ll just be for a month or two now.


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I bet that niether of you can figure out what song my signature is quoting.




I bet I can, but last time we played this game you got pissed at me


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

kuso! Like I keep telling you, just make sure you are making time for the family! The paycheck will be nice though!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

I really do not think you will be able to figure this song out. Go for it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

Same name sis.  I saw you there I think.  I was lower profile.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

You must have been low-low profile. I don't remember you at all. But you must not have lurked too much in the 'Ladies Journal' forum, that's where I was most of the time.


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I really do not think you will be able to figure this song out. Go for it!




Hon....search engines don`t fail 

TP....will answer your pm a bit later....just running in and out while getting ready for work.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

PM? TP and kusoness? This is cause for a red flag of alert !


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

I was only there a short time before I got converted!


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> PM? TP and kusoness? This is cause for a red flag of alert !




LOL....don`t worry, it`s not what you are thinking


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

What do you think she is thinking?  (paranoid one isn't she?)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 8, 2002)

kuso! This is going to drive TP crazy! LOL!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 8, 2002)

I've been crazy for a long time.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Miss Ledix! How are you tonight? Soooo Was TP right..25??? If thats it.. why are u sooo ashamed of your age? I don't understand?? YOUR YOUNG! LOOK YOUNG!! And have everything going for you.... all ages are beautiful!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 9, 2002)

P, I'm not 25. But you are sweet!

I'm not journaling in a normal way today. Today is the first of my five days of vacation. I'm going to the gym, but then coming back her to finish packing. We are meeting my family at a camp retreat for the weekend. I'll post before I leave!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 9, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix, how are you today. 

I am back from Michigan, I had a wonderful vacation. 

Who won the Albob Challenge, can I come and get my prize yet.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 9, 2002)

Craig! Glad to see you're back safe! Why haven't you updated your own journal? Glad you had fun in MI!  And I think you're all winners!!  Talk to ALBOB about the prize!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 9, 2002)

Bye everyone! I won't be back until Sunday afternoon, so I'll talk to most of you on Monday!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

Didn't know you were going away sis, ENJOY!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

I found the same sight you did TP.  Although I have to admit I'm surprised YOU found it


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2002)

You don't need to know much about techi stuff to be able to search the web!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2002)

Your sig quote is from a song by P Diddy.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Your sig quote is from a song by P Diddy.




True! How did you figure it out?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

OMG! Just got back home a little while ago. Had so much fun! My husband I were both sort of dreading this whole trip, but it turned out to be better than we expected. 

My niece and nephew went to camp here, and after the official camp session ended, the camp had 'Family Camp' for several days. 

It was 9 adults and 7 adults in one bunk (bunk beds) sharing one bathroom (2 toilets and 2 showers). No A/C but two cieling fans. Anyway, it sounds worse than it was. It's all family so it was okay.

We got there on Friday, just in time for lunch. This will be the only time I mention the food there. Let's just say that some serious bad eating occurred. Could have been worse, but could have been better. Thank g-d for hard boiled eggs, as I had to request them from the kitchen several times. Anyway...

Friday I did this swing thing, I don't know how to describe it. Sort of like a side-ways bungee jump, then we played soccer, and tetherball, and then some volleyball. At night counselors came to watch the kids and there were adult activities with alchohol (and more food!!). Hollywood Squares on Friday and then a pool party (ice cream with bananas foster, anyone?) last night. 

Lots of fun things going on. It was so much fun to be away from it all. So, for over 48 hours I did not get on the internet, I did not watch a TV, I did not see a newspaper...it was really interesting. 

That's a good summary. I took lots of pics, and I'll post some if any of them came out good.

Time to go catch up on everyone's journals now!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

A few other things I want to point out:


I was outside, ALOT
There were lot of gnats. As in, if I was standing still outside, I could see bugs moving around in front of my face
I got sunburnt
Even though I ate cakes and such, I did get lots of exercise on Friday and Saturday (swimming)
My whole family was impressed with my willingness to 'rough it'.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

Okay...pictures are here!

Click here for the Yahoo! album I created 

I posted a pic of the swing thing, it may help show what I was talking about. I also posted a pic of me in my nieces dress and shoes...I am still having a hard time dealing with my 13 year old niece have such hottie stuff! And the rest are pretty self explanatory. 

Comments always welcome!


----------



## kuso (Aug 11, 2002)

Wow....looks like a lot of fun....and I LOVE that red dress


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

kuso! How did I know that people would have comments on that dress? It's one thing for me, an adult, to wear it. But my niece? That I remember the day she was born...oh, it makes me feel so old! Then today I heard her say the f-word. OMG!


----------



## kuso (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL....how old is she??

I have a feeling that dress suits you more than it does her though


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

She is 13, turning 14 next month. But she looks a lot older! 

Yes, the dress is cool.


----------



## kuso (Aug 11, 2002)

I just took another look....yeah, I would have guessed 15 or 16!

There is no way she could fill that dress out like you do  

Where was that place anyway?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 11, 2002)

North Georgia, in the mountains.  Good night!


----------



## kuso (Aug 11, 2002)

Nite


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Monday, 08/12

TIRED!   

M1: EAS Results for Her Shake, one ww cracker with preserves
M2: Luna Bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four boiled eggs (three whites, one yolk), strawberries, almonds
M4: Chicken with salsa, 1/2 cup oatmeal 
M5: Four eggs (all whites) omelette, one ww cracker with preserves, apple
M6: Small hamburger, sweet potatoes, humus, broccoli, craisins..and maybe a cookie or two


Workout was triceps (superset of skull-crushers and 2 other exercises, then two drop sets of extensions, then one set of dips), cardio (25 minutes on treadmill, a little over 2 miles) and abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Miss L! Thnx 4 the pics!
You have that Lara Croft look going on i that 2nd photo!


----------



## kuso (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Monday, 08/12
> 
> TIRED!
> ...



Can I ask WTF you are doing up so early then??  

LOL@Burner....I was trying to think of who it reminded me of, and thats it


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounds like you had a nice time....and outside and roughing it no less!  Where did you get your nails done?  Welcome back!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Burner, that is so funny! There is one person at the gym who has called me Lara Croft before. 

kuso, I may be off from work, but I am not off from the gym. Especially after all the crap at ate this weekend.

TP, funny you mentioned nails...I broke two nails! It must have been that tetherball...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

One common thing from all the pics....your legs look great!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> True! How did you figure it out?


It's called "searching the internet"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

TP, thanks! They're still a little bigger than I would like, but I'm working on it! 

B, damn that internet!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Bigger?  Your legs are awesome!  Nice tone!  Men don't like chicken legs (at least not real men!)  Keep at it!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 12, 2002)

I agree with TP, they are bigger than you would like  they are really really nice,  and that is a nice red dress too.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Like the dress!  I wouldn't let my daughter wear it until she was at least 17.  13 is just too young to look so hot!

I think you have nice legs!  Shapely is better than stickly any day


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Miss L!! great pics! Thanks for sharing with us! That place looks like a lot of fun~! It looks like this camp retreat that I use to go to hear in Texas with my church group!   Glad you had fun cutie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

TP and Craig, thanks for the leg comments. I would like to get them just a tad leaner. 

Butterfly, thanks! I know, that dress is way too hottie-ness for my young niece. She looks so much older than she is, that's going to get her into trouble one day.  

P, it was lots of fun, more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome!

Hey no one even noticed my fatty before pics!  Thanks for posting anyway!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Welcome!
> 
> Hey no one even noticed my fatty before pics!  Thanks for posting anyway!


We did TP, we just didn't want to say anything and hurt your feelings


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Ouch!  What's your point?

That was after being back to the gym after a year layoff and a lot of bad things like cheerios, 2% milk, cheezits....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

ha ha

bet you think you're soooo funny, huh???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheerios, 2% milk, and Cheerios! Those items sounds very familiar to me....sounds like a certain Texan I know...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> ha ha
> 
> bet you think you're soooo funny, huh???




Aren't I though....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't you have to go home now TP for some diaper changing or something...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL...I can see that Butterfly is getting a tad annoyed. I'll stop now, promise.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Miss LeDix!
Nice pics! Is one of your sisters named Natasha? She LOOKS LIKE someone I used to know!!! If not, your sis has a twin!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hi Miss LeDix!
> Nice pics! Is one of your sisters named Natasha? She LOOKS LIKE someone I used to know!!! If not, your sis has a twin!



Hey MD lady...nope, not Natasha. That's funny though!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

Tuesday 08/13/02

I have a niece who is turning 4 today! I was in the delivery room when she was about 5 minutes old. She has turned into such a sweet young lady. She is totally in the 'Why' phase...

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 4 strawberries
M2: Myoplex Lite shake, 1/2 cup Fiber One (dry)
M3: Small Designer bar, apple
M4: 4 egg-white omelette, steamed mixed veggies
M5: Salmon patty, humus
M6: Oh, where to start with this one...was at the bday party for my niece. Did some 'grazing' on chips and pretzels. Main meal was four hard boiled eggs (one yolk) and humus. There was cake and cupcaked and I did not have either. 

Workout was shoulders and bis this morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> LOL...I can see that Butterfly is getting a tad annoyed. I'll stop now, promise.



Morning sis!  So are ya glad I am picking on someone else for a change!

And yes, I went home!  Didn't change any diapers though!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

TP, that is a nice change from the norm. But where did she go?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

Whats a nice change....picking on someone else or going home???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

no comment


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

TP, you picking on someone else is a nice change.

Butterfly, no comment?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't want to get picked on anymore... I'm very sensitive you know


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

Me, too! It's sometimes a bit of a bad thing, to be so sensitive. Oh well! Glad you're not mad!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

me too! ME Too!! I am sooo sensitive!!! 

HI MISS LEDIX!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

Hiya P-Diddy. Do people always say this to you:

'Oh, it's so much fun to tease you, you always get so pissed.'

Really? Then don't do it!!! 

Done venting now...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm so glad fade doesn't pick on me... he picks horribly on the boys and it drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

All you "sensitive" women!  Sheesh.  Can't anyone have just a little fun.  Alright.  I am done picking....unless provoked (which I think I was this time butterfly!)

And sis, you are still the MOST fun to pick on!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

B, the hubbie does not pick on me too much. We've had too many situations in the past so he knows when to say when.

TP, don't get all of us sensitive women mad at you!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

YES MISS LEDIX .. I HEAR THAT ALLLLL THE TIME!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey miss Ledix!! Do u know how I can find a site that has Chinese food nutrition????!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

I posted 2 links in your journal...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Wednesday, 08/14/02

M1: Luna bar,  1 ww cracker with preserves
M2: Four eggs (one yolk, three whites) omelette, 1/2 cup Fiber One (dry)
M3: Turkey breast, a serving of cut up baked regular potato and sweet potato
M4: Chicken, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M5: Chicken, peas

There was 'grazing' of walnuts pretty much all day. 

Workout was back and cardio. For back I did the lat pull down, hyperextensions, and the row machine. For cardio it was 25 minutes on the treadmill, intervals of running and walking.


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

Morning 

Enjoy your day off yesterday?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Morning
> 
> Enjoy your day off yesterday?



Um, afternoon? I'm off today, too.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't know how many of you like dance/pop music, but there are three songs that I am love with right now:

J-LO featuring NAS - I'm Gonna Be Alright 
Daniel Beddingfield - Gotta Get Through This
Britney Spears - Boys (The Co-Ed Remix)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

They have worn out the Britney song hear in Houston..its cool though! I like the JLo song too!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

What about Daniel Beddingfield? The song is so addictive! And we have no stations here that would play the Britney remix.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't know that song.. say some of the lines for me..mabye I do!??!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Lets talk about Luna bars again (just kidding....)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

I listen to country music in the mornings cause I like this one station that the DJs can talk about something other than sex.

And the rest of the time I listen to _some_ pop but mostly alternative like Creed, 3 Doors Down, etc.  

I love Pink and No Doubt, too!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

@TP!!!

B~ what station do u listen to in the mornings??
I LOVE PINK AND NO DOUBT!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

I like Pink, too. I burned a copy of her CD! And someone bought me the No Doubt CD but I have to open it. You guys should hear my CD's that I use during cardio at the gym...all sorts of mixes!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

Anybody like Godsmack?  I have a CD that I've never opened.   Won it from a radio station with some other CDs.   I don't like them.    If you like 'em, I'll send it to you!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

I listen to 100.3 KILT in the mornings.  Sometimes they are a little goofy but I think it's better than listening to sex jokes all morning.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

FG~ Man I have never heard of them!!?
Miss ledix.. I bet your cardio cds are awesome!!

B~ I listen to 100.3 in the mornings too..or just a cd! 93Q drives me nuts, and I like KIKK & 104 but in the mornings they are nuts!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2002)

would that be Hot 100.3?

We have that here too


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

All 100.3 stations around the country are take offs from the NY station Z100 ("from the top of the empire state building").  It has been a Top 40 station and the number 1 station in the country for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

are u sure TP? ANd Its COUNTRY MUSIC?

FG~ I know that station.. we can pick it up at my Grannies farm in Burton, TX barely.. its different then the 100.3 KILT in houston though!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

P, reread my post.  Its TOP 40, number 1 station in the country (as in the united states).


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

haha!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah the morning crew on the 100.3 here has been on air for 21 years!  Just a bunch of good ole boys!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

B, funny that you mention DJ's that talk about sex all morning...my favorite morning show is The Regular Guys on 96 Rock. They are very rude and inappropriate, but so funny! If you guys ever get the chance, you can listen to them live on www.96rock.com You guys know that I am very serious (most of the time!)...well, I can listen to them and just laugh, laugh, laugh!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

08/15/02 YAWN!!

M1: Smaller sized Designer Bar, 1 ww cracker with preserves
M2: Four eggs (all whites) omelette, about 1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Luna bar, apple
M4: Chicken, peas
M5: One meatball, two small (baked) chicken tenders, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, humus

~~~~snacking on walnuts and grapes throughout the day~~~~


Leg workout was good. Superset of squats on the Smith machine (?) with walking lunges with 15 lb dbs. Then 'butt-taps', squats holding a db squating deep enough to tap butt on bench, supersetted with leg curls. And then some abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

hey!
kinda early for you to be on, isn't it? 
Good morning!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> kinda early for you to be on, isn't it?
> Good morning!



Hi Burner. This is how early I am up every day!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 15, 2002)

Just checking in to see how you are doing.  How did your niece like the gym?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Just checking in to see how you are doing.  How did your niece like the gym?



I'm okay. A little sore already. She said she had fun!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 15, 2002)

Of course it is fun at 5:30am  lol


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

I like your "but-taps" !! I do those to like once a week! I think they are a great workout for our booties!!
Have a great day girlie!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey MissL, did you see American Idol this week?  We taped it while we were at the gym Tues. night but I ended up dropping the tape on the tile floor and it broke... so I didn't get to see it  

Thank goodness for the website I see RJ finally got kicked off.  I think he needs to join one of those boy bands!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

P, they were really difficult! 25 reps holding a 15 lb db, 20 reps holding a 20 lb db, and then 15 reps holding a 25lb db. And I can barely hold a 25 lb db! Well, we'll see how I feel later on tonight and tomorrow, if I'm sore then we'll know it was good! 

B, I'm about to go post in your journal about AI.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

GIRL you are going to be soooo sore if you can barely hold a 25lb db!! 
They are hard!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

P, I am sore now. Walking up the three flights of stairs (just like you!) a little while ago, I could really feel the soreness in my 'outer sweep'.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Sassy lady!
wow...0530 every day....have to for work, or just have this sick mental thing for being  up that early??


I have a couple flights of stairs to get to my basement 'dungeon' of a work center....after a god leg work out...I too have that, oh gawd....stairs problem.
I sound like an old man going up and down...just think...the pain will only last a few days...just in time to do it again!


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

LOL......Glad I`m not the only one....I try to fit my legs workout around my work days too.........my worst day has 16 flights of stairs  

I only made that mistake twice.....and will NEVER forget the pain of that day!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

16 flights??? Hello...ever heard of an elevator, you sadist?????


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

LOL....not all at once.....mainly changing trains and subways a lot.....each one generally has about 2 flights.......10min later 2 more...and 2 more


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2002)

and thus the invention of escalators.....


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

Unfortunately the escalators are only at the city stations.....all my customers companies are miles away from the city..... lol


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

sorry kuso-
not gonna get outa this one easily!


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

Well it may help if this "advanced country" actually had  some sort of "handicap access" laws....unfortunayely they don`t. By law here you only need either elevators or escalators in buildings of 4 stories or more


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

well, on the bright side...you must have 'buns of steel' from running all those steps!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

What an odd conversation going on in my journal! 

kuso, do you have buns of steel?

burner, I have to get up that early to have enough time to wake up/eat/go to the gym/work out/shower/eat again...and then get to work!  Lots to do before 8:00 am every day.


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAAHA 

Buns of steel is one way I`ve never thought of my ass  

And don`t you go looking at it either


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dang, Miss L:edix...that's alot to do before before 8am!
My hat is off to you!

And Kuso...I was only trying to be the friend and do the positive reinforcement thing...it may have been a while...but I still remember...'tab 'A' goes into slot 'B', thank you..


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> And Kuso...I was only trying to be the friend and do the positive reinforcement thing...it may have been a while...but I still remember...'tab 'A' goes into slot 'B', thank you..




As long as it hasn`t been so long you start looking at my ass with a smile  LOL

And Miss P....no, not buns of steal....but my calves are pretty good considering I haven`t worked them out in about 3 months.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Friday, 08/16/02

   Going back to work today after 5 consecutive days off.

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 4 strawberries
M2: Myoplex Lite shake, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Luna bar(left eggs at home), 1/2 cup oatmeal 
~~~apple~~~
M4: Albacore tuna (from packet) with salsa, one peach
M5: Balance Bar (don't ask)
M6: One hard boiled egg white, humus, chicken, steamed veggies, half a piece of cake

Did chest (bb chest press, incline db flye, and seated chest press machine), cardio (25 minutes treadmill, running intervals)....

I am quite sore today.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Good morning, early rider!
may your day be great!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Imeant to say 'riser', not rider....
man, I need sleep!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Good morning, early rider!



  Burner, you obviously know Miss P a little better than I do


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey girl! Still sore? You live on the third floor at your apartment? I am on the second! My old apartment was on the 3rd floor 2 years ago..and that was one workout going all the way up.. a zillion times a day! 
WHY Did you you have to go back to work on a FRIDAY!!! What was one more day???
YUCK!
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi burner, kuso, and P!

I'm okay with being back at work today. Lots to catch up on, then two more days off!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

You must admit though....taking the entire week off woulda been nice right?  

Hope you have a good one!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello Mr. Hottie!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 16, 2002)

I see you found a nice pic of your love  How many emails did you have today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh, he is so fine! What I would do if he ever walked into our gym!!! I had about 70 emails today. Alot of them were from a work bb that I subscribe to. Note to self..unsubscribe next time!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

MissL, what about to going for MEN... he looks about as old as my 14-yr-old... who BTW has much nicer arms then this guy!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 16, 2002)

butterfly, he is a MAN, he's 21! I admit it, I'm a cradle robber!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Didn`t I read somewhere about him having a BF is Sweden???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Didn`t I read somewhere about him having a BF is Sweden???



Yeah, I think he has a GF in Sweden. No biggie for me, he's still a hottie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

Monday, 08/19/02

**Weekend was good. Lots of family time. Tried to make a real effort to eat less CRAP over the weekend at various family functions. I also want to make an effort to have no more than one, maybe two bars/shakes as meals in a day**

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 6 strawberries
M2: Luna bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal
~~~apple to take pills~~~
M4: Turkey, steamed broccoli/cauliflower. small serving of sweet potato
~~~snacked on grapes when I got home~~~
M5: Two ww crackers with preserves, chicken breast, small serving of green beans/carrots

_Okay, so maybe I've done a little 'noshing' today. Maybe, just maybe, I had a small handful of microwave popcorn. Maybe I had a small, and I mean small, piece of some sort of cake...maybe I went to the market at lunch and had a few samples of potato chips and chocolate pound cake. Maybe._ 

Workout was triceps (3 sets of extension, increasing wieght on each set, 3 supersets of skullcrushers, pullovers, and pull downs) and cardio (30 minutes on treadmill, 3 minute warm up, 2 minute cool down, intervals of jogging and running


----------



## kuso (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think he has a GF in Sweden. No biggie for me, he's still a hottie!




Actually...I think I meantioned BF 

Glad to hear you enjoyed your weekend


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Morning sis, hope you have a good day (don't worry I won't comment on the cake last week....)


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

TP, I appreciate you having a 'no comment' policy regarding the cake and such. However, if you look at the entry for today, you will see that more errors have been made.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 19, 2002)

Just checking in to see how my friend is doing..... My boss took us to Macaroni Grill for lunch...I haven't had a bowl of spaghetti in forever...so good.  I had to pass on the donuts for dessert.  
How is training with Billy going?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Your "maybe Noshing on food" sounds really really yummy!! Especially since I am starving..and first now ..at 1:15 eating my 2nd meal today.. Bad I know!! 
HAVE A Great afternoon sweetie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

Your job is too good to you!! Spaghetti, huh? Did you at least have some chicken and/or veggies on it? And let's not talk about the bread they put on the table at that place!! 

Training is okay, I'm not sure what we're doing tomorrow...probably chest and shoulders.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Adidas you just had To share with us that you had Macaconi Grill today for lunch huh! SOUNDS SOOOOO YUMMMMMY!! You lucky girl!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi MissL 

Guess all those snacks you didn't eat this weekend caught up with you


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Its a damn good thing I have that no comment policy otherwise I'd be saying shame shame....how can you do that after having a decent weekend and controlling yourself -- but I would never say such a thing!

(Seriously.... no biggie....if I know you, you'll go home torture yourself a bit, have a great workout and be strict for a few days and voila!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

Butterfly....don't go getting any ideas now!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks girls!  It was so good.  I can not remember the last time I had any pasta never mind a whole bowl of it.  I even had the strength to pass on the bread.  That was the tough part!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

Have you ever had the chocolate cake at Macaroni Grill???  OMG, it is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Butterfly....don't go getting any ideas now!!!


Guess you haven't read my journal yet


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

P, that is bad, that you are just now eating your second meal. What's up with that? I guess I need to check out your journal!

B, my will power is about nil, zip, zero, nada. Does that about sum it up? 

TP, I really did need that 'no comment'. And I wish you were right about me. I just can't seem to 'eat clean' for more than a day or two in a row. That is the problem, well the main one anyway. 

Thanks all of you!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

OH MI GOD!!! Butterfly I HAVE tried that cake.. your right..ITS TO DIE FOR!!! 

GOOD JOB Adidas for passing on the bread.. that stuff is yummmmmy tooo!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Miss Ledix.. I am like you.. I eat super clean one day..and the next I don't! I have not conquered that yet!!
Girl, I know its soooo bad that I am first eating Meal 2! I have been soooo damn swamped, phone ringing off the wall, computer guy is here breaking everything, and then I was GOING to leave at  11:30.. and got stuck here another hour (forgot food at home)...soooo I am first eating a salad..trying to.. the receptionist keeps sending me phone calls..very annoying.. I just put my phone on "DO NOT DISTURB" though sooo I can finish eating!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 19, 2002)

Now you have me thinking about dessert


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> P, that is bad, that you are just now eating your second meal. What's up with that? I guess I need to check out your journal!
> 
> B, my will power is about nil, zip, zero, nada. Does that about sum it up?
> ...




I am right and you know it.  Its just that you are not mentally ready.  When NECESSARY you will be, you know deep down you HAVE the willpower, you just don't have it today....it'll come!

Don't you want to be know as "the one with the bod!"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh no...Adidas is thinking about Jello and Cool Whip!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

BF -- I haven't gotten an email saying its been updated....Ill wander over shortly.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Don't you want to be know as "the one with the bod!"



Gee...this sounds vaguely familiar! I think I know someone who goes by that nickname...  

I think now I am know as 'the one with the bootie'...


----------



## Adidas (Aug 19, 2002)

I LOVE my cool whip..fat free that is   It is a good thing I am not craving it . I would have to stop at the store on my way home ..lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> I think now I am know as 'the one with the bootie'...



Which is not necessarily a bad thing!

Would you rather be known as the one WITHOUT the bootie?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 19, 2002)

Bootie this, bootie that....

If anyone is ever curious as to what I am eating when I saw 'ww cracker', I found a link that shows the brand:
http://store.yahoo.com/gdcom/kavhearthicc.html

There is one other brand that I buy, but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

...and that stuff really does taste good???

What does it taste like?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 20, 2002)

B, if you don't like oatmeal, and you don't like a lot of other stuff...you've said in your journal how picky you are...I don't know if you would like them. But I've said it once and I'll say it again, you really should visit a Whole Foods store. They have lots of choices for all sorts of foods, and most of them are organic, or all natural, preservative-free, and on and on. For instance, my crackers are not necessarily 'good for you', but they are better than a Ritz cracker, or a Saltine, or a Triscuit. You know?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 20, 2002)

Tuesday 08/20

M1: Three boiled eggs (two white, one yolk), four strawberries
M2: Designer bar (smaller size), 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal
~~apple to take pills~~
M4: Chicken, steamed broccoli/cauliflower, mashed sweet potatoes
~~snacking on grapes~~~
M5: Salmon, sauteed squash/zucchini, one ww cracker with preserves

cheats so far: one small, really small, I mean bite-size Hershey Dark Chocolate bar (8:00 AM), a little 'noshing' at the market (nothing major), a really, really tiny piece of cake at work 

I worked triceps yesterday and they are not sore at all. That really annoys me. 

Today I worked chest and shoulders. For chest did three supersets of db chest press, incline db fly, and pushups. For shoulders did three supersets of Arnold presses, lateral raises, front raises, and upright rows. Also did two sets of rows and raises using cables. Did a little abs, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2002)

Good morning!
Do not worry aboiut your tris not hurting.
If you are going to do your chest and delts today, I'm sure you will feel the tris during the workout!


----------



## kuso (Aug 20, 2002)

Too true Burner...though it`s not normally advised to do tri`s the day before chest/shoulders.

BTW....good morning


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix 

How is my first place prize doing


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Burner, I guess we'll see how it feels later tonight and tomorrow. My delts were burning today!

kuso, you know I'm not a 'pro' by any means. I'm just happy to be in the gym and working out. 

Hi Craig, how are you? How's the injury?


----------



## Adidas (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Girl...went looking for the camp pics. I can't find them


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Well I guess it is not good and it is not bad. I didn't blow my knee out completely, but I am positive that I tore my meniscus which will set me back even if I don't have to have surgery. If I do then it will set me back even further, although it is just minor surgery. My wife tells me why am I worrying about being set back and not just worry about getting well, and my reply is if I work this gosh darn hard and bust my butt to get where I am it is very disappointing to get set back and have to do it all over again. 

We need some more red dress pics


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Good morning Adidas, how is it going. 

You know in your journal when you were talking about not being able to lose weight and getting very depressed I was thinking you were a little more out of shape then your pics show. You are a very well built lady.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

Yeah, I know mean about the crackers.  We tried planning to go to WF this past weekend but just couldn't squeeze it in since it's a good 30-40 min drive.

Maybe we can get there this weekend.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Craig. Thanks for the compliment.  I was having one of those days when you hit that inevitable wall.  People think I am crazy  however I am just always pushing myself.   New goals include working on my DIET and my obliques.  How are things going for you?


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Besides messing up my knee flipping tractor tires, and working for another division for a while and the kid that I am working for checking to see how much I have done every hour everything is going very well for me.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 20, 2002)

Found the pics   Looks like you guys had some fun. Love the pic of you and your sisters.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Hiya Craig, butterfly, and Adidas. I was very busy at work today, major problem that had to be dealt with, that is still going to be worked on today. That is why I barely posted at all yesterday. 

Craig, your wife is right. Just take care of that knee and do what the doctor tells you. It's the best choice for your long term outlook.

B, you are a picky food eater! I hope you can get to WF sometime soon. But you may have some sort of other whole foods/natural store around you that's closer??? 

Adidas, glad you found the pics! I can bring you the real pics, the whole roll to see if you want.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Wednesday, 08/21

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 5 small strawberries
M2: Luna bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three whites, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal
~~~apple to take pills~~~
M4: Turkey, zucchini/squash...and some microwave popcorn!!
M5: Balance Bar (sucks, I was going good for two days with only one bar or RTD a day, oh well)
M6: 2 ww crackers with preserves, chicken, green beans/carrots

cheats: one small, bite size hershey bar, small, really small piece of cake

I guess I am somewhat sore. Not extremely. What's up with me? Does not being sore mean that your workout was not effective?

Today I worked biceps, did cardio, and abs, and then stretched.


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> kuso, you know I'm not a 'pro' by any means. I'm just happy to be in the gym and working out.



Jeez.....you used to abuse me for not giving any advice in your journal.....now one of the few times I do, I cop an attitude   lol


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Really, you copped an attitude? That's odd...


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

....not quite what I was expecting......


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

Good Morning,....nice to see the two of you getting along as always


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Good Morning,....nice to see the two of you getting along as always




Don`t you go getting smart too....a spanking is in the making for you


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

Don't want to go there in my girl's journal, however I know you would enjoy that


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

You`re damned right I would  may just have to follow you over to your journal


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

you can't handle my journal


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

Oh PULEEEEEEEEEASE 

Bend over babe....I`m cumming to SPANK


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

Was that spanking suppose to hurt?  I didn't feel a thing..haha


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Was that spanking suppose to hurt?  I didn't feel a thing..haha



wha..?...?   

Actually...I made the offer in your thread


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I guess I am somewhat sore. Not extremely. What's up with me? Does not being sore mean that your workout was not effective?



The bottom line -- NO.  Do I often worry like you?  Yes.  While being sore generally means you had a "good" workout (i.e. the muscles were worked hard enough to break down and grow back stronger), the converse is not necessarily true.

But I know just how you feel -- lately no matter what I do (even the damn leg challenge) doesn't get me sore.  Usually, when nothing else gets sore, my chest always will.  But the last two weeks I had killer chest workouts (140 pound dumbells on the incline for 4) BUT EVEN chest isn't getting sore.

If you are busting your but sis, don't fret!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

I am in the same boat as the two of you.  My legs will be shaking during my workouts and I jokingly say that my the end that can't hold me up; however I am usually not sure the next day with a few of my workouts.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Ignoring the whole 'spanking' conversation.

Hi Adidas! How's the broccoli doing???? 

TP, Hi!! Thanks for that. I  mean, I feel like I am working hard during my workouts, so that is a good thing. I guess we can see if and when I progress if the soreness factor is all that important. Oh! And that is a shitload of poundage for chest press!!!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

I think I need to find something else other than broccoli.  I just read about it in an article   One woman was saying that broccoli caused her to retain water.  It was about how different foods effect people differently.  It was just a thought 

I think I will have asparagus tonight instead..ha ha


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Adidas...cauliflower, green beans, peas, zucchini, squash..there are all sorts of choices! And I know a great place where you can all of these...


----------



## Adidas (Aug 21, 2002)

I am a big fan of peas and green beans.. Not a fan of zucchini, squash.  I will probably head there after work.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Did you say shitload?  OMG!

I can't wait to use the 200 pound dumbells!  (BTW, I used the 110 pound dumbbells for hammer curls last week...ok, so I cheated a little...)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

Good Morning, MissL 

Did you watch American Idol last night?  Was Kelly not THE most fabulous thing ever?!?!?  I can't wait until she's singin on Broadway!  I'd make a trip up there just to see her... and TP, too of course


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

TP, how is that a cheat? I mean, the 110 db's?

B, I saw it. And she did awesome! But what about Justin and the PYT thing? It was a little....odd, don't you think?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

I meant that I had to swing a bit to curl the 110s.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah... Justin, uhmmm.

I really liked the first song but that 2nd one was a little hooky.  He looked good singin it though.


----------



## kuso (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> (BTW, I used the 110 pound dumbbells for hammer curls last week...ok, so I cheated a little...)



THAT`S impressive


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

TP, I'm sure the fact that you had some momentum on those curs is fine. The fact that you actually did the exercise with that heavy of a weight is admirable. 

Justin looks good, looks young, but looks good. Did you hear that Samuel Jackson is his cousin? Anyway, he does better at the ballad thing. And I can't believe that Nikki got such glowing comments, I still think she sounds like shit.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2002)

I didn't know that about Justin... interesting!

I agree with you about Nikki, I could see the fear and lack of confidence in her face.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Guess what? I just wiped Dixie's butt with toilet paper, I tried at least. She would not let me get to the butt area. Poor thing, when she pooped when I took her out there was a little piece just hanging there, and I had to 'swat' it to get it off her. And then when we came back in, she still seemed 'irritated', so I thought I would help a girl out. But she seemed annoyed. Oh well, I hope she's okay.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

So how have you been? I'm not here much longer today but always keep checkin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2002)

Gee, sis, interesting story!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! Doing okay, hope you are too!

TP, I thought it was an interesting story, guess no one else did.

BUTTERFLY! Can you believe it about Tamyra? That is just wrong! The only reason Nikki stayed is because geeks have software that can dial numbers a zillion times in two hours. The AP did a story on it anyway, that the votes are being skewed. Oh well, I have a feeling Tamyra will be going far in her carreer. I really do.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

08/22/02

M1: Three boiled eggs (two whites, one yolk), 4 strawberries
M2: Designer bar (smaller sized), 1/2 cup Fiber One
~~~bite size (snack size) hershey bar when I got to work~~~
M3: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Chicken, green beans
~~so I ate a cherry life saver. A live saver!!!Is that a big deal?~~
M5: Balance Oasis (for women) bar, applie
~~so I had a hershey kiss and a werthers candy, so what?~~
M6: Chicken, broccoli, humus...this meal was at my parent's house...I also had some craisins and peanuts. 

I worked biceps yesterday, and this morning they are slightly sore when I press on them. Whatever with the lack of soreness!

Leg workout was good. Did three sets of supersets of squat, leg press, and hack squat (see TP? hack squat!). Then three supersets of SLDL and stationary lunges. Finished off with abs and stretching.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

Sounds like a good leg workout.  From your trainer I pressume?  Supersets can be a killer!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

MOrning Miss L- looks like your leg workout was awesome! 
Very cute to have just one Hershey kiss- I could not stop there, i would eat alot more than one! LOL


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

TP, yes it was with the trainer. It was a good workout. I constantly waiver between the benefit of using lighter weight and being able to do more reps with good form vs using heavier weight, but barely being able to any reps with good form. You know?

Leslie, I wish it was a hershey kiss! It was one of those small bit size bars. Oh well. My boss has a basket of chocolate in her office.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> ~~~bite size (snack size) hershey bar when I got to work~~~



Is this de ja vu or is this popping up in every days journal....hmmmmm????


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

Miss L, I have done worked my legs both way...lighter wieght with higher reps and heavy weight for a few reps.  To be honest, I only did heavy weight for a few short weeks...maybe 2 weeks. I can't remember.  Now my weight is medium and I am doing 20-30 reps and 4 sets of each.  The higher reps have worked for me with medium, not light, weight.  My quads haven't grown in the past 9 months.  They have only become more defined.  Make sense?  You need to TRUST Billy


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

TP, it's not de ja vu. I have one every morning. 

Adidas, I have been doing three sets of 15. That is way different than what you are doing. I just want to tone the legs, not really grow them or shrink them. Just tone what I got. Who knows anymore? But thanks for the input. And I do trust him.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 22, 2002)

That is  what I am doing is toning.  I was skeptical at first and went back and forth all the time...boy that sounds like you


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2002)

For your goals 15 reps is good, but keep the weight high enough so that you are burning at 15.  High w8 with bad form is NEVER good.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> For your goals 15 reps is good, but keep the weight high enough so that you are burning at 15.  High w8 with bad form is NEVER good.



I guess I mean 'sloppy' or 'cheating' as opposed to bad form. Like with leg press not bending your knees enough or with squats not going down far enough because the weight is too heavy. Does that make more sense?

Thanks for your input as always TP!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 23, 2002)

...first of all, why is naturaltan online so early???...

08/23/02

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, about 10 red grapes
M2: Luna bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
~~bite size dark chocolate hershey~~
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Chicken, broccoli with salsa
M5: Balance bar, apple

I've had a lot of little cheats today, too many to list. What can I tell you? I'm a weakling! 

Have any of you read the new Oxygen? With the ten super foods article? Well, strawberries and red grapes are on the list, so I've been trying to eat one or the other every day. Also on the list was walnuts, so I bought those last week, and learned for the 100th time that I can't handle having those in the house. Some of the other things on the list were collards, broccoli, and flank steak. Interesting article! 

My hams are sore today! It's true, my glutes are a little as well. Not my quads too much though. Oh well.

Workout was back and cardio. Back was cable rows, hyperextensions, and lat pull downs. Cardio was 25 minutes on treadmill, intervals with different speeds and inclines.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 23, 2002)

I think we need a pic of those glutes 

Good morning Miss LeDix 

How is my JASP doing today.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix! That is a good article in the new Oxygen magazine!! 
I like how you have chocolate every day! Great way to start the day! But is it really healthy??


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi Craig, you know better than to ask for pics of a certian body part! 

Hi Princess. Of course it's not healthy. I'm just trying to be honest when I post it on here.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

I know its not honest! But ya know,  one piece of chocolate a day is what I live by! Soooo Can't judge ya there girl! I have one piece of some kind of chocolate (bitesize of course) a day! Sooo I have no room to talk!
What are you doing this weekend?? Hope you have a great one!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I think P was hoping you'd tell her some medical reason why it is good to have one small piece of chocolate a day


----------



## Adidas (Aug 23, 2002)

Just checking in my busy friend   You have your chocolate and I have my fat free cool whip...ha ha

Enjoy your weekend! Next weekend we will run on Saturday morning. ha ha


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

A little chocolate a day keeps the hemoroids away... at least that's what I tell myself


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya B your right.. I was hoping it was a HEALTH reason she had to have it.. but I have to have mine to, MY REASON~ It keeps my sanity! 

Earwax~ your soooo right!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 23, 2002)

I always heard that chocolate tends to stop you up


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

That's what the Germans want you to believe


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

really B?? Hmmmm? I don't have that problem?? WELL HMM? SOMETIMES!! Anyway.. thats interesting!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 26, 2002)

Um......re: the postings about chocolate. I personally have no problems digesting chocolate.  And Princess, if you have any of 'those types of problems'...I have two words for you, Fiber One. 

Weekend was good. Back to house hunting. Trying to not be discouraged. Weather was really HOT.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 26, 2002)

Monday, 08/26

M1: Three boiled eggs (mostly whites), 4 large strawberries
M2: Balance bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One (dry)
~~~I would like to mention that I have been at work for 25 minutes, and I have not had any chocoloate yet!!~~~
M3: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: 2 small spoonfulls of PB, apple
~~~Yes, I purchased some natural pb yesterday. My theory is that if I keep the jar at work, where people can see me eating it, I will not overeat. So far, so good!~~~
~~~As far as cheats go, I have still not had any chocolate. However, I did go to the market today and had one very small, bite size sample of four bakery items. I'm not too worried about it. ~~~
M5: Chicken, broccoli/cauliflower (also snacked on some microwave popcorn)
~~~snacked on grapes when I got home~~~
M6: Two ww crackers (one with humus, one with preserves), ground turkey, green beans/carrots

Workout was chest (supersets on chest press machine, three sets on flye machine, and two two-set supersets of db chest press), cardio (25 minutes on treadmill, almost two miles) and abs and stretching.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey!
'morning!
I'm the first...on-line anyways!
How's things on this glorius Monday?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Burner. Things are going okay so far, but it's only 8:21~

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think P was hoping you'd tell her some medical reason why it is good to have one small piece of chocolate a day




Nice try!!!!  

But aaaaa,


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Girl! It is 9:22am have you had your chocolate fix yet?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 26, 2002)

TP, we all know that it's bad! 

Adidas, it is 9:31 and no I have not. I am so proud of myself! I am about to go make oatmeal and eggs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> ~~~I would like to mention that I have been at work for 25 minutes, and I have not had any chocoloate yet!!~~~




Morning sis!  Wow!  Must have had a "bad" weekend huh?  So how was your weekend anyway?

Good luck on resuming the hunt!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> TP, we all know that it's bad!
> 
> Adidas, it is 9:31 and no I have not. I am so proud of myself! I am about to go make oatmeal and eggs.



Very nice....I am having my oatmeal, whey and PB now!


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

You both are too good!  My next meal is still 30 minutes away..maybe I'll have some oatmeal like the rest of you..lol


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

Hmmmmm I just finished a steak and lettuce 

Morning all!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2002)

I know A, its sick...but I actually like it now (only with the vanilla whey though! and PB is a bonus).


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 26, 2002)

TP, weekend was okay. I'll have to go bump your journal and figure out what you've been up to. Cheating was not too bad, a little here and there. 

kuso, steak and lettuce? You mean, like a salad? Or just lettuce as a garnish?

Adidas, time for you to eat!! 

I would like to say that it is now 9:57 and I have still had no chocolate.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Kuso...now I want a steak but it is too early here for that .  

Miss L - need to go food shopping so not sure what I am going to have...looking like tuna fish, some broccoli, and PB.. nothing like a lunch meal at 10am..ha ha


----------



## kuso (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, steak and lettuce? You mean, like a salad? Or just lettuce as a garnish?




Niether..............just as in to fill me up.....taste is a secondary thought.....other than the meat itself of course 

And Adidas......it`s never too early for a nice steak ...though only BSE free of course


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 27, 2002)

To both Adidas and Kuso, I do not eat steak at any time of the day. Just not my thing. And kuso, I know you want to tell us, so go ahead and fill us in on the BSE thing...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 27, 2002)

Tuesday, 08/27

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 5 small strawberries
M2: Designer bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Apple, pb
~~Yes, I did have a cookie sample at the store today~~
M5: Ground turkey breast, green beans/carrots
M6: Balance bar, grapes
M7: Chicken, broccoli, grapes

I must say that Tuesday was a good day. I had no chocolate at all and only three pieces of gum. 

I am slightly sore from my chest workout yesterday.

Today was back and triceps. Back was variations of pull-ups, late pull down, and db rows. Triceps was variations of close grip thingies with bar (have no idea of the name), two of these, and then tricep pull-downs. Do not know the names! Then abs, then stretching.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

Wednesday, 08/28:

M1: Three boiled eggs (three white, one yolk), five strawberries
M2: Luna bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: 2 tsp natural pb, apple
~~~I have been so hungry today, it is only 12:02 and I have already eaten FOUR meals!~~~
~~~Went to the market at lunch today. Had a few samples of various items....two mini cookies, and two mini pieces of bran bread~~~
M5: Chicken, green beans/carrots
M6: Designer bar, grapes
M7: Four egg (all whites) omelette, zucchini/squash
~~~I ate a lot on Wednesday! ~~~

My upper body is sore in various places today. Can't really pinpoint the areas.

Today was biceps (concentration curls, hammer curls, and supinating curls), cardio (26 minutes on treadmill, 3 minute warm up. 19 minutes of jogging at various speeds and inclines, and then cool down, a little over 2 miles), abs and streching.

My calves are somewhat sore today. I have been trying to go up and down the stairs in the building I work in at least three times a day. That may be why they are sore.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

wow MissL! You're doing really good! Execpt for that sample of course..  
What's your goal right now?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi NG! 

I have been really trying as far as the chocolate and the gum. Of course this is only Day 3 so who knows what will happen. I am not too stressed about the samples. 

My goal? Um....I would love to lose about five or ten pounds, but I am mostly just trying to maintain and/or gain some muscle, and all around lead a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

Admirable goals indeed.

BTW....calVEs


----------



## Adidas (Aug 28, 2002)

And Miss L is looking great I want to add.  I see her every morning at 5:30am and her hard work is paying off.  Keep it up girl!  I am right there with you


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> And Miss L is looking great I want to add.  I see her every morning at 5:30am and her hard work is paying off.  Keep it up girl!  I am right there with you



Well, thanks babe! It's amazing that we even are able to have normal conversations that early in the morning.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 29, 2002)

Thursday, 08/29

M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, five small strawberries
M2: Balance bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: About 2 tsp natural PB, apple
~~snacked on a couple of mini cc cookies at the store~~
~~snacked on some microwave popcorn~~
M5: Chicken breast (with jerk seasoning), zucchini/squash
M6: Luna bar (in the car on the way home), grapes (when I got home)
M7: Turkey breast, 1 ww cracker with preserves, grapes

I am sore in my upper body. The small area between my forearm and upper arm is sore, like the front area of my elbow. What's that about? Also, my calves are sore. And I truly believe it's due to my new stair thing...went all they way up and down five stories of the building four times yesterday.

Workout today was legs and abs. Legs was one-legged squats on Smith machine (15 reps each legs) supersetted with walking lunges holding 12 lb db, then squats on Smith machine supersetted with walking lunges. Then butt-taps supersetted with SLDL (holding 40 lb bar). It was a good workout.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Leg workouts looking good  I did legs last night and boy is my BUM feeling it already

BTW
M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, five small strawberries
M2: Balance bar, 1/2 cup Fiber One
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk), 1/2 cup oatmeal

You have only had 10g F within 3 meals You know better Miss L!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi Craig! 

He Leslie...how is MD doing? And the Whole Foods store? Are you a regular there?  If you look at my entry now you will see that I just added some fat!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi Craig!
> 
> He Leslie...how is MD doing? And the Whole Foods store? Are you a regular there?  If you look at my entry now you will see that I just added some fat!




MD is rainy! Haven't been to Whole foods cause I can't have cottage cheese right now- but come NOV I will be there!

2tsp?! That's it?  Why don't you go for the whole TBSP!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

yum yum penut butter!! Thanks for reminding me that I am almost out!!

How are ya Miss L?? Are your legs hurting more and more as the day goes on?


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

OH NO....you bought some PB??????Be good now


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 29, 2002)

Leslie, WF has more than just cottage cheese. They have organic/natural produce and meats, and all sorts of good stuff. And I mean healthy good!  Oh, about the spoons. We have plastic spoons here, and they are somewhere between a tsp and tbsp, and I used about 2 1/2 of those...so it was probably closer to 2 tbsp anyway....

Hi P! My legs are okay for now. We'll see how I feel later tonight and tomorrow.

Kuso! I am purposely keeping the pb at work, at my desk. That way I cannot just sit here and eat it nonstop...because people will see me and think that I am crazy. It's worked out good so far. However, with the holiday weekend coming up, I'm not sure if I will take it home with me or leave it here. 3 days without PB?? I don't know if I could handle it!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

LMAO....junkie


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

LMAO- yes PB junkie! Aren't we all! Miss L- leave the PB at work! TRUST ME!!! LOL


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Here is how to eat PB, you take your large spoon, then plunge it into the PB about half way down the jar, then you remove the spoon full of PB and place it in your mouth. Then you repeat the process. That is only two spoonfuls of PB.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 29, 2002)

I am joining all of you in this PB discussion.  I agree 100% with Craig..now that is the way to eat PB. I have PB at my desk at work and one at home.  

Miss L- there is no way I could go three days without it especially if I am craving it


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey MissL  

How are you???

Can you say *GO KELLY*


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

ohhhh me either!! I have a jar at my moms of nat pb and one at home!!  But I never go over 3 tbsp a day!  I think..lol!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

What is even better is you take two pieces of bread, wheat bread of course, and your two spoonfuls of peanut butter and place them on the first piece of bread. Then you take two equal spoonfuls of blueberry or strawberry preserves and place it on top of the peanut butter, then place the second piece of bread on top. The bread is just to hold it together. Then enjoy, oh and this gets quite messy.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 29, 2002)

Promise I'm not ignoring you peeps...but I wanted to put this here so I could always look at it...


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

Payback is a bitch


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 30, 2002)

kuso, if you look at the times, you will see that I posted that pic after you started your thread.  

Craig, is it is just me or did you just explain (in detail) how to make a pb & j sandwich?

Butterfly, yes I can say GO KELLY! I hope next week's finale is interesting and not just 10 minutes of good stuff and the rest commercials and fluff!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 30, 2002)

Friday, 08/30

TGIF! And TGIP...Payday!  

M1: 3 boiled eggs (two whites, one yolk), 5 small strawberries
M2: 1/2 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M3: 2 tbs (?) natural pb, apple
~~snacked at grapes at work~~
~~a few cookie samples at the market (when I say samples, I mean the equivalent of probably one cookie. They take the cookies and cut them into four or five pieces, and I usually have four or five little pieces)~~
M4: Lemon pepper chicken
M5: (this was at my parent's house, so bear with me!) Chicken, broccoli, two boiled egg whites, humus, sweet cinammon noodles, and fruit. And peanuts. 


I am sore today. Legs, generally speaking.

Workout today was shoulders and cardio. Don't feel like going into detail though.


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, if you look at the times, you will see that I posted that pic after you started your thread.



I realised that...thats why I called it payback .....maybe I should have added a different smiley to make myself more clear


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2002)

holy crap! You are up early today, aren't you????
Payday and everyth9ing aside, it's early there, isn't it? I mean earlier than normal?

Hey...my legs are sore too! I did lunges as well...my poor   
is sore! And I sound like an old man when I get up.
(sitting for twelve hours in an air conditioned room doesn't help much either)

Are you talking about american idol? Is side show bob still in? What's up with his hair?
That one girl with teh dark hair has a nice voice. The blonde seems to have a dull, flat voice. No inspiration? my .02 worth..


----------



## craig777 (Aug 30, 2002)

I can go into more detail if you would like about the PB & J sandwich. 

Good morning Miss LeDix.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Miss L! No kidding TGIP!!! WooooHOOOOO! 
Did you watch the MTV awards last night? American Idol was on there! 
Hope your having a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Butterfly, yes I can say GO KELLY! I hope next week's finale is interesting and not just 10 minutes of good stuff and the rest commercials and fluff!


I agree.  You know after watching Coke commercials for an hour I was craving one sooo bad!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 3, 2002)

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I did! Had a few cheats of course, but I am not going to stress over that. 

I saw two movies, My Big Fat Greek Wedding and IMAX: Space Station, they were both really, really good!!

Tuesday, 09/03/02
M1: 1/2 cup cottage cheese. four small strawberries
M2: Balance Bar, 1/2 cup cottage cheese
M3: Four eggs (three white, one yolk) scrambled, 1/2 cup oatmeal
M4: Chicken, a small amount of sweet potatoe with cinammon
M5: Balance Bar (all natural, Harvest variety), grapes
M6: Chicken, broccoli

110% on 'cheats': 4 pieces of SF gum, 2 livesavers, one mini dark chocolate bar. I say 'cheats' because I don't think these things are that bad. Period.

Workout was abs, shoulders, and biceps. Various exercises for each.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 3, 2002)

Morning!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 3, 2002)

How was your work out this morning?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi to both! Very busy now, will write more later.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi TP and Adidas! Was very busy today, then the computers all were down for about four hours. Not very much fun at all.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

Tonights the night... I'm so excited to watch Kelly sing her big Texan heart out 

Did you see this... http://www.tvdepot.com/americanidol/?referrer=idolonfox


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

I forgot to tell you two..B & Miss L~ That u guys got me totallyhooked on that show! I have been watching it too!!!!
What time does it come on tonight B?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

8:00 p.m. on Fox

They are each going to sing 3 songs!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

AWESOME! Thanks Girl!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 4, 2002)

Butterfly, I would like to order the DVD that you linked to, but the hubbie thinks it's not worth it. Oh well.

So, did you guys watch? I hope Kelly wins, but if enough teenage girls vote, Justin just might win. We'll have to see.

I think I am back to the 'don't feel like updating the journal every day' mode. I'll just have to post in all of your journals for a while. Taking a break from this one!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Girl - did you miss me this morning?  I overslept, plain and simple. I made the mistake of hitting the snooze button and then never woke up until 6:15am.  Guess my few days of little sleep has caught up with me PLUS after reading all about American Idol in your journal I had to at least watch one episode.  I was hooked and had to stay up until 10..way past my bedtime of 9pm 

I know everyone here likes Kelly, but there is something about Justin... ha ha


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

heya Miss Ledix! I watched American Idol last night! Kelly is sooo awesome!! Justin is good too, But Kelly is WAY better! Her voice is amazing!  I hope she wins!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I know what you mean about Justin, Adidas.  I like him too.  But I had to vote for Kelly b/c she's got a way better voice and she's a fellow Texan!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

When are they announcing the winner??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Tonight in a 2 hour special starting at 7:00.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Maybe when this is over we can talk about something more interesting?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, I don't recall anyone speaking to you on this subject.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Now who is being a bully!

Problem is I keep getting messages and seeing this crap!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Tp Hush!! 

Oh lordy B! Its at 7 tonight?? Man, I was suppose to meet w/ 24 hour tonight about joining there!! (and at 7 too) crap!!!!
Maybe I will tape it!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

hehehe...

You can change your options and not get the emails anymore


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

P ~ It's 2 hours long and they aren't going to announce the winner until the end, of course.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah but I don't want to miss anything INTERESTING.

P -- that's what Tivo is for!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Who's says AI isn't intereting???  There are at least 3 ladies here that like it to just your 1 measly little opinion... (j/k  )


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah but I weigh more....unless you want to dispute that ....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

But we weigh more all put together!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah but can you bench more put together?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah but I don't want to miss anything INTERESTING.



In HERE???  That'd be a first.    Nothing but hens cackling in here.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Is someone else saying something... didn't think so!

What's your highest bench?  Mines 110 lbs...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

I bet we can bench more put together TP!!!

What the heck is Tivo?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

I can bench 100 (with my bro spotting me) and just 85 by myself!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 4, 2002)

OMG, LMAO at all this going on in here! ALBOB, thanks for making a special appearance in my journal!  

Um, I don't bench nearly as much as P or B, but I still say we could all kick TP's ass if we needed to.  

And TP, AI is very interesting! You're practically the only person in America not following the show.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

OH MI GOSH!!! MISS L SAID "ASS"    
Its gonna snow! 

Kidding girl.. your right we CAN kick his bootie!!
TP~ Have u actually watched the show?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is someone else saying something... didn't think so!
> 
> What's your highest bench?  Mines 110 lbs...



The nobody that didn't say anything uses dumb bells that weigh more than that for incline bench presses so I'm figuring TP could give you all a run for your money.

Hey Miss L, I figured it'd been too long since I brightened up your journal with my dazzling smile.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok that's 210 lbs so far...

What's yours MissL?  I bet if we get Eri in here then we'll really kick TP's butt!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

YA! AND FG TOO!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Counting your bra its 210....If Miss L can't bench 200, you lose.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

what? Counting Your bra?? 
My bra is pretty damn Heavy Tp.. and I am sure B's is to!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, I used 140 Dbs on incline yesterday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

whoops....typo....your BRO, spotting....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh yeah, Alboob... well, we got fade on our side.  He'll kick both yours and TPs butts!!! 


_think he's scared now ladies, hehehe_


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

yeah, add another 10 lbs each for BRA size!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Fade would totally back me!  (Fade, please don't tell me you watch that show and if you do, don't tell me you like it....barf).


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

So I think the total of the 3 of you combined is about 2/3 of my bench....nice try.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

I would be scared if I were him!! 

TP???? 
Maybe he had to go check his pants for crap in the mens room


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

ya Like Fade is gonna back u!!! 
Not happening bud.. 
cause B can tell him no sex!! lOl


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Fade won't let me down.....besides it was a three on one....just the way I like it (now miss L is going to throw me out of her journal!)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

U WISH


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

He only watches when I make him watch Kelly sing... he's quite impressed with her talent!

No, P, I don't like to withhold sex... why deprive myself   If I really want to make him suffer then I'll change his password on his computer for a few days then he won't be able to play any games ot surf the net.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Fade won't let me down.....besides it was a three on one....just the way I like it (now miss L is going to throw me out of her journal!)


Maybe if he could watch he'd support you


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> whoops....typo....your BRO, spotting....



Freaudian slip, eh?  

Since it's taking about half a dozen of you ladies to compete with one TP, why don't we make this interesting?  TP and ALBOB combine to challenge all the ladies to a squat competition.  Even with my bumb knee we'd still kick your shapely butts.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Albob, while  the idea does sound interesting, I still like my 3-1 ratio....(freudian...right!  but notice how I got the woman to talk about their bras!)

And B, if he supports me, he can watch.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Ah butt if fade is on our side, then we'll definitely win... 

WAIT fade can squat more then both TP and Alboob already!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_WAIT fade can squat more then both TP and Alboob already!!!



Combined???  I find that VERY hard to believe. 

(Hell yeah you like the 3-1 ratio TP.  I like those odds too, why do you think I'm trying to butt in?    )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I never said combined...

but I bet he can leg press more than you & TP combined!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Butterfly, I'll take that bet.  In a second.  Albob what's your max press?  I'll bet its AT LEAST 600 pounds.

I can PRESS in excess of 1000, probably 12 or 13 plates per side for a one rep max.

If Fade can press more that 1600 pounds he will forever be my hero.  Fade....do you have any idea what your wife is getting you into?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I think his max leg press is over *1400 lbs* so he's pretty damn close!


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

1400lbs for 5 full range reps.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice, but that doesn't qualify you as my hero...sorry.

BTW, 14 plates per, is 1260, but I doubt I can get more than 2 or 3.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

I suspect sis is going to just LOVE all this....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

She said she wasn't really in the mood to update her journal so we just thought we'd help her out... right 


...and that's ok fade is MY hero


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Sorry guys but I think FADE wins by a longshot!! Boy you need to do a comp!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Sorry guys but I think FADE wins by a longshot!!



You might want to re-check your math, I can get 5 full range reps with exactly 1,000 lbs.  (I've never done singles on the leg press so I don't know what my 1RM is.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

So its roughly 2300 to 2600 pounds combined....


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

Sooo soooo


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

To recap...

Fade can out squat both TP & Albob...

Fade can out leg press both TP & Albob...

Fade wins!!!  (I wonder if he knew he was playing???)


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_but I bet he can leg press more than you & TP combined!!!





> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ To recap...
> 
> Fade can out squat both TP & Albob...
> 
> ...



To further recap yes, Fade wins, but YOU LOSE!!!  The original bet was for him to out press or squat us COMBINED.  Pay up woman.


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

But TP can out bench me.


----------



## Fade (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make sure she pays up tonight. Don't worry.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

BAH, squats and/or deadlifts are a better measure of overall strength.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

What happened to the bench press?  Shoulder press?  Deadlift?  Barbell curl?  French press?  Close grips?  Pulldowns????


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the original bet was whether the 3 ladies could out bench ME?  My three on one remember?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, yeah I remember.  I'm trying to ignore that little detail and weasle my way into the same sweet deal.  You can't blame a guy for trying, right?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually, the original bet was whether the 3 ladies could out bench ME?  My three on one remember?


Yeah and since MissL has not stated how much she can bench... no one wins!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Actually she stated that she cannot bench as much as you OR P, so I WIN!!!!

Now give me my prize!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

DiD we say there was going to be a prize sweetie????


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ I bet




Yes.  When you utter the words "I bet" that automatically means there's going to be a prize associated with the bet.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Who's says that means there is a prize???


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

I think I did.  



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_ When you utter the words "I bet" that automatically means there's going to be a prize associated with the bet.



Yup, right there in black and white.  Alzheimer's acting up again there sweetie?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Exactly....there is always a prize.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't agree... there isn't ALWAYS a prize.

Besides, only TP would be eligible for it...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

That's all that matters....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

What kind of prize would you want???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2002)

Maybe the ladies can put back up the boobie avatars?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 4, 2002)

No boobie avatars, TP! And thank you to butterfly, Princess, TP, and ALBOB for making my journal so interesting today.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

No prob... just wish you hadn't been so busy and could have helped us kick their booties!!!

Gotta go home and get the VCR ready to tape AI.  I can't wait!  I love watching Kelly sing and Justin is a cutie pie!

How ironic... it was the AI talk that started this whole conversation today.

chow


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Maybe the ladies can put back up the boobie avatars?



You're more than welcome Miss LeDix but if you REALLY want to thank us you could take this brilliant man's advice more seriously. 


(TP, I can't believe I'm calling you brilliant after butting me out of any prize consideration.    )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I posted TP's prize in HIS journal...


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

And what a large prize it was too   

With prizes like that I think there should be more online comps


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I like challenges, Kuso.  So, you come up with the comp and I'll give it a go!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

It 'twas a great BIG prize!

Albob called me brilliant....mark it down!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

Man was this journal interesting yesterday, see what you miss when you have to work. 

Hey TP, that was some prize. WOW  I like those kind of prizes.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow!  TP got a BIG prize AND Albob called him brilliant!!!  What a day for TP!!!

Enjoy it will it last buddy, probably won't happen again for a long, long time


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Enjoy it will it last buddy, probably won't happen again for a long, long time



with friends like these, who needs enemies!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

You know we all love you, TP!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

How are you today Miss L???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, I see you're online at the moment.  How are things in your world?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2002)

She's lurking....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

I know she is.. come say Hi miss L!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I think she just forgot to log off


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi peeps! I really  have been in lurking mode lately. Like I said a couple of days ago, I have currently lost interest in updating this journal on a daily basis. 

Things are fine here, work has been busy. We are going to resume our house search this weekend and hopefully find something soon. As of next month, we are 'month to month' on our lease here, so we really want to find something soon!

Other than that, TGIF! I love a four day work week!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

And butterfly, what were you doing up so late????


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I started off logging in just to update my journal... but then David and Seyone and Bigss lured mt into post whoring with them.  Before I knew it was 2 a.m. 

Sure glad today is Friday!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

wow B~ Till 2am!! holy cow! I really need to get my internet at home!!  SOOO I can chat to!  

Good luck househunting this weekend!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks, P! And B they persuaded you to stay, ey?

Still busy at work, thanks for posting in here!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Your welcome! 
have a great weekend!


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi miss longing for the schlong  I see you've gotten a little sassy lately, we'll have to see what we can do about that


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi IT!

Between your dig and your avatar, I can tell what's been on your mind lately! 

Glad you're back, we missed you!


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

No shiat that's been on my mind, imagine living at home for 4 months, geeze  I haven't used it for so long I think the poor fella's shrinking on me 

Good to be back babe


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ I think the poor fella's shrinking on me




*PULEEEEEEZE*   Oh PLEASE let me be pornal.  Just this once?  Come on Miss L you gotta see the beauty in slamming this "little" pipsqueak back to the wretched cess pool from whence he came.


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

Why would you want to be pornal on this one? Were you going to offer to get it back to normal size for me? No thanx bud, I'll take my chances


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Why would you want to be pornal on this one? Were you going to offer to get it back to normal size for me? No thanx bud, I'll take my chances



Good one Grasshopper but NO, I was actually thinking along the lines of trying to divide zero.  In other words how could it have shrunk if it wasn't there in the first place.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

Boys! Please behave yourselves. ALBOB, did you know that IT has his own journal where you can talk about his anatomy? And IT, did you know that ALBOB has his own journal where you can talk about what you don't want him to do to your anatomy?


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah but it's a lot more fun listening to you as we're making disparaging remarks about each other's anatomies.  

OK Mom, we'll behave.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Boys! Please behave yourselves. ALBOB, did you know that IT has his own journal where you can talk about his anatomy? And IT, did you know that ALBOB has his own journal where you can talk about what you don't want him to do to your anatomy?



Yea, guys this journal is for talking about what we would like to do to her anatomy.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_Yea, guys this journal is for talking about what we would like to do to her anatomy.




 How could I ever forget.  Thanks Craig.


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Yea, guys this journal is for talking about what we would like to do to her anatomy.


Sorry, sorry 
Ok then, back to the task at hand, what I would like to do with her anatomy. Well it involves whipped cream, chocolate sauce, ice cubes, pine cones, and a hockey stick


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Sorry, sorry
> Ok then, back to the task at hand, what I would like to do with her anatomy. Well it involves whipped cream, chocolate sauce, ice cubes, pine cones, and a hockey stick



Alright IT, that sounds like fun 

A hockey stick


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

Well I am Canadian you know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 6, 2002)

Pine cones?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well I am Canadian you know.



That's true, so you were hoping Miss LeDix could show you how to use it


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I am glad I stopped in today!  Look at all this excitement in Miss LeDix's journal.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am glad I stopped in today!  Look at all this excitement in Miss LeDix's journal.



Hi Adidas,

I think IT got extra on the whipped cream, and chocolate sauce, did you want to join the party.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Hi Adidas,
> ...




SIGN ME UP FOR THE PARTY!   Whip cream is one of my WEAKNESSES


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> 
> SIGN ME UP FOR THE PARTY!   Whip cream is one of my WEAKNESSES



Now you do understand that the whipped cream goes on your body not in your body.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Now you do understand that the whipped cream goes on your body not in your body.




On your body is much healthier  I am sure you agree.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> 
> 
> 
> On your body is much healthier  I am sure you agree.



Oh man this is going to be a fun party.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

Now Miss LeDix don't go trying to move this party elsewhere


----------



## craig777 (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Now Miss LeDix don't go trying to move this party elsewhere



Miss LeDix already has whipped cream and chocolate sauce all over her. Yummy


----------



## Adidas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Miss LeDix already has whipped cream and chocolate sauce all over her. Yummy




Well, then in that case...the party is well underway


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

Ahhhhh, I just got back and I already made a major impact in Miss Schlong's diary pornification. It's good to feel like you've accomplished something in a day


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 6, 2002)

IT, that is true for sure. You have got it all pornal in here, and you know that I really don't like that. I'll let you have your fun, since you are so happy to be back at IM. But don't think that I will let this sort of thing continue long-term!


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey I'm not after 'long-term' baby, a quicky will suit me just fine!


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

LOL@IT 

Morning Miss P.....saw you lurking


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 8, 2002)

Lurking as always kusoness! I cannot believe how many posts you have, you truly are a post whore!  Hope you have a good night!


----------



## kuso (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks babe...I do my best 

Off house hunting again today?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 9, 2002)

I still cannot get over kuso's post number!! 

Yes, we did look at some houses yesterday. Not sure what's going to happen. 

Had a good weekend. There were some cheats involved, I'll be honest about that. Oh well, it's Monday and I'll be good this week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey!
Happy Monday!
Don't fret too much about the cheating. I'm sure you more than make up for it! 
Kuso is truely a sickening individual when it comes to his #'s....

Find any houses you like? Gonna make any offers?


----------



## kuso (Sep 9, 2002)

LOL....hey, I`m not #1 yet  and your just lucky pm`s don`t count towards the total 

Glad you had a great weekend Miss P 

And Burner.....did you do those deads???


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Just stopping by and checkin' on you and saying an early 'hi' before the 9-ish am crowd comes in here 

How goes it?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

Good morning Miss LeDix 

You sure know how to have a party


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi All!

Burner, we did find one house that we liked more than the others. But after careful consideration, we decided to not move forward. Something else will come up soon! Are you a homeowner?

kusoness, I think you mean that YOU'RE lucky PMs don't count towards the total...you post whore! 

Hi Lina! Thanks for stopping by. As I've said, I'm really not updating this journal every day any more. Needed a little break from that! And as you can see, I don't really post in other people's journals as well. I'm just an all around slacker!

Craig, Craig, Craig....what is that in your avatar? I mean, what's the white stuff? And hi!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 11, 2002)

09/11!

I can't beleive it's been one year already. I remember this day a year ago. Calling my mom after it happened, saying to her that I thought it was the work of terrorists. She agreed. Watching the news all day at work, barely getting any actual work done. Watching the President's speech that night with my husband. Wondering how many people had died, I thought it was tens of thousands. What an amazing day to always remember. I hope that liberty and justice will prevail in the war that is ongoing. 

G-d Bless America! And the heros of 09/11/01!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey!
I agree with you! It is hard to believe that it has been a year. I was just getting ready to get off owrk and saw it happen live on CNN....had a hard time going to sleep that day..

"we decided to not move forward. Something else will come up soon! Are you a homeowner?"
***not to pressure, but if your houseing market is tight, the old saying applies: The thing you are looking at today and are thinking of buying tomorrow, is the same thing someone else looked at yesterday is is going to buy today.

Of course, I do believe everything happens for a reason, you will get the house you were menat to get.
Yes, I bought a town home this past Spring. It wasn't the biggest one in my price range, but it is convenient to the gym, my friend's house and work. Plus, my selling point is that I have a great, unobstructed view of Pike's Peak and the front range of our beautiful mountians. It is great for just sitting out there on a nice evening with someone special and enjoying their company...

Kuso-
What deeds are you referring to? I missed something...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey MissL! Just thought I should peek in and say Hi! I can???t believe it???s been a year either.. Even though I???m living at a total different part of the world, it still felt really close.. So terrible.. I remember a few years ago (3 to be exact) when I stood on the roof of one of the buildings, I think it was tower one.. Just imagining a plane closing up and crashing .. And people actually jumping out.. It???s so terrible I don???t even want to think about it.. 

Oh well, I hope all is well with you! That w/o???s and diet are going good and that you???ll find a new home soon!

Take care babe,
NG


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi NG, thanks for visiting!

Well, even though I'm in a non-posting mode at the moment....

I went to the dermatologlist today, just being careful and cautious about some freckles/moles I have. You hear about skin cancer all the time and I am super freaky about illness and such so I decided to go and have an exam. Long story short, they did a biopsy on one and I had to get numbed up and now I have three stitches! The procedure did not hurt at all, but now I am somewhat sore. The doc does not think it is cancer, but we won't know for sure until the lab send the results, which usually takes two weeks. For now I have to keep it covered and change my bandage twice a day, use hydrogen peroxide and ointment...and I have an appointment next week to get the stitches removed. 

Oh! And I can't workout for seven days...well, no cardio at least, and no upper body. The area is (do not get pornal!) directly above my left breast. So if I jog, the stitches could get messed up. Or if I do any sort of upper body work, the whole area could be stretched, you know? The nurse said I could do 'leg stuff'. I think I'll take it easy tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday and then see how I feel on Monday. I may go and walk on the treadmill. We'll see. So that's my story for the day.

I'm sorry I have not been around to everyone's journals lately. Work has been busy, what can I say?

Hugs to everyone though!!  

Oh, and everyone should visit a dermatologist if they have any odd freckles/moles/beauty marks...better safe than sorry.


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Good you had it checked out! I have tons of freckles on my face and some moles on my body.  I have them "checked" at my annual by my GP but sometimes I think I should go to a dermatologist since they know better.  Hope they turn out to be non-cancerous. At least you got rid of them either way...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Lina! At least you are having a doc look at them. Oh, and he didn't remove the whole thing, just took a bit of it. We'll see how it goes. Thanks for the support.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got tons of freckles, too.  My mom always called them "beauty marks" 

I went to a dermatologist last year cause I had some big and dark ones... she removed 3 of the most suspicious ones.  But they left ugly scares so I didn't have anymore removed.

Guess I'd rather have the freckle/mole than the scar


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 12, 2002)

Hiya B! I don't think you would prefer to have a cancerous or pre-cancerous mole on you, as opposed to being healthy and having a scar? I'm glad you got them removed! The doc did say that there would be a scar if I got the whole thing removed, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hiya B! I don't think you would prefer to have a cancerous or pre-cancerous mole on you, as opposed to being healthy and having a scar?




Have to agree there.........coming from the skin cancer capital of the world every member of my family have had some removed.....it`s reall no joking matter......people seem to have this image that it way less threatening than other forms of cancer, but that just isn`t the truth. I know of quite a few people that have had some major surgery because of........some tiny little freckle!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lina!
You've got freckles all over your face? So...you look like a prettier version of Lucy Liu?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

My thoughts exactly, Burner!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

see lina! the polls are in: You're HOT!


Hey, Miss Ledix! Wake up! Where are you? Shouldn't you be posting by now?
C'mon, TGIF!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 13, 2002)

Burner! I said it my long entry that I was not going to the gym today...taking it easy due to my wound, you know? So, I slept until 5:30 and believe it or not, that was wonderful! I didn't even have to set an alarm. The hubby and I are going to eat pancakes now, the ones made of oatmeal, cottage cheese, and egg whites. They are so good! 

Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

Opps, slight oversight on my part!
pancakes? Can I come over?

I LUV pancakes!

My day is almost over! 10 more minutes until I get off shft, so I in return, bid you a great day and weekend!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi All!
> 
> Burner, we did find one house that we liked more than the others. But after careful consideration, we decided to not move forward. Something else will come up soon! Are you a homeowner?
> ...



Hi Miss LeDix, the white stuff is my speedo. My wife won't let me wear it to the pool because as you can tell you can see through it.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix~ Thats great that you got your mole checked out!! Your very smart! I hope that it comes back as nothing!!! I will pray for ya!
I bet that was nice sleeping late this morning~ enjoy your pancakes w/ your hubby!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hi Miss LeDix, the white stuff is my speedo. My wife won't let me wear it to the pool because as you can tell you can see through it.


Yep... I noticed they were see-thru


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

Butterfly, are you looking at my butt. 

I think Miss LeDix was looking at it also


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

why of course I was!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

Have a great weekend Miss Ledix!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, here is an update for you guys. The doc called me Monday and said it was not skin cancer, but the cells were abnormal. They recommend I get the whole thing removed. I got my stitches out today, and should be back in the gym on Monday. I made an appointment for mid-October to get the whole thing removed. He said it would be about five stitches, and another layer of stitches under the skin that will dissolve. I'm glad it's not cancer, and I guess I should not complain too much about the upkeep of the wound and such. I am somewhat annoyed about not working out, but oh well. I feel very sluggish and can totally tell a difference...today is a week that I have not been to the gym. 

That's it for now. Still busy at work, still looking for a house. 

I will try to continue my posting in other peeps threads on a irregular basis.


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Great news 

Sure, it sux to have to go through it again, but peace of mind is invaluable 

Good luck with your comeback


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey girl! Thats good to hear that its not cancer!! I'm with ya on the feeling sluggish, and annoyed about not working out! It sucks!!!!! But we have to let our bodies heal properly! (pssst...still sucks)

Anyways.. thats really good that it wasn't cancer!!! 
Have a great day girl!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks k and P! The nurse just called me and told me to wait another week before going back to the gym. The wound is still too tender to be messed with. Oh well...!


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow....it must have been a petty big cut.

When the doc took one of the back of my hand they used a 7mm apple corer type thingy ....that left a bit of a crater, so I doubt thats what you had.

You know though, 10 days off could well do you the world of good. A break every now and then is great....they say it takes 8 to 9 days for your cns to fully recover from working out, so enjoy the time off....if thats possible.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

WOW That must be a pretty good cut!! Yes ~~ Enjoy your time off.. I will be enjoying mine too!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 21, 2002)

Update on me...I had a car accident on the way to work yesterday. Someone rear-ended me but I'm the one that got the ticket! There was a sign that said 'keep moving' so I got a ticket for 'failing to obey traffic control signal'. Whatever! The adjuster at my insurance company is sending the claim to investigation. She thinks that if nothing else my insurance and the other person's insurance should split the costs of repair 50/50. We'll see what happens. And today the whole right side of my neck hurts from the accident. I think I'll be okay though. I hate it that I had an accident, and hate it that my car will have to go in a shop, and I'll have to pay my $250 deductible and all that stuff..but it could have been a lot worse, right? And that's what insurance is for...when shit happens! 

My stitches are out, I'm still keeping it covered though. The cut is really small, but it's in a funny place that could get messed up pretty easily. 

We rented the DVD of the first season of the Sopranos. I watched one episode and now I know that this is not the show for me. But it's so hyped that I wanted to at least see one episode. Sex and the City, on the other hand, is a great show. We watched the whole 3rd season this past week. And my new celebrity boyfreind is.....John Corbett!! Aidan!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey!
Glad to hear that you are ok! Too bad it happened, but the important thing is that you are safe.

I had a friend over for dinner and a movie a little while ago, and she brought over that 3rd season of sex in teh city. Yes....I watched it. Hey, there was nekkidness in it...so it mnade it ok!
I also learned what a 'braziallian' bikini wax is....


----------



## kuso (Sep 21, 2002)

Ouch...that really sux! Glad you are safe though.

If I was you though, I`d go and get your neck seen to.....it may not seem too bad now, but it is possible that it will get worse before it gets better.

I can`t understand how you could get a ticket....and think you could fight it pretty easily ( TP!??!??). If I`m not wrong, I thought it was the responsibility of the person in the back of you to drive at a distance they could safely stop in no matter what happenes...therefor the one hitting the back of someone is always in the wrong.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey hon... I am sorry to hear about your car accident!! Did that happen on friday morning? That sucks, but I am glad your okay! Your right, it could have been a lot worse! How is your neck today? Kuso is right, you should go see a dr! Especially if its not better my tomorrow!! Take care of yourself hon!

OH And I absolutly LUV Aiden on Sex and the city! Hes soooo sweet and perfect!! I love that show!! Its my fave! I didn't like that sopranos to much either! 
Well, I am glad your accident wasn't major!! When I read that first line in your journal you freaked me out!! Sorry you had to go through that though, I just hate car accidents!!
Talk to ya later! Take care!~!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Ouch...that really sux! Glad you are safe though.
> 
> If I was you though, I`d go and get your neck seen to.....it may not seem too bad now, but it is possible that it will get worse before it gets better.
> ...



Ditto. Hope the neck feels better soon.

Um....Kus, you know that ain't my area but....even if it were, not quite enough facts for me to opine on.


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah, I thought so  in Oz though, it just pretty much, you rear end someone for just about ANY reason, you are responsible.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 23, 2002)

My neck feels lots better today. And I'm not too worried about the insurance thing, I'm glad to know they (the insurance company) are on my side. 

I went to the gym today. I walked on the treadmill at varying speeds (high point was only 4.0) and inclines (high point was 5.0) for about 20 minutes. The total distance was only a little over 1 mile, but it was something slow to do in the meantime.

Thanks P, K, and TP for your kind words.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey Girl,

I am so glad to hear that you were not seriously hurt!  As everyone has been saying to me, go and see a doctor 

Glad to see you this morning. It has been ages!  Now we are back on track..LOL


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I'm not too worried about the insurance thing, I'm glad to know they (the insurance company) are on my side.



I don't really want to be the devil's advocate here but, are you SURE they're on your side.  Sure, trying to get the other guy's insurance to fess up 50% seems like a small victory but, in reality, they're only doing it to try to save THEMSELVES $$$, not you.  Also, since you're the one who got the ticket, what's going to happen to your premiums?  With a moving violation on your record you could be looking at a potential for doubling your annual insurance bill.  I'd check into these things and maybe start mounting a counter attack.  Sure, the sign said keep moving but, was there a car stopped in front of you?  If so, how could they reasonably expect you to move.  I'm with Kuso, it should have been the other guys ticket for not maintaining a safe distance.  

P.S.  Glad your OK  ................get your neck checked.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey girlie~ I am glad your necks getting better! Take it slow at the gym~ DON'T PUSH YOURSELF!!!!! & Take care!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 25, 2002)

Good Morning!

Where were you this morning? We missed you!  Are you ok?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi A! Thanks for checking on me! Well, yesterday I dropped my car off at the body shop and rented a car from Enterprise. The car they gave me acted funny so this morning I had to go back and exchange the car for another. Their office opened at 7:30 so there was not enough time to go to the gym and get to the office on time. I was going to take a brisk 20 minute walk this morning but it was raining when I woke up. 

Thanks again for checking on me!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey MissL!

Did you see that special with the AI people in Vegas???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi B! Have you looked at your post count lately? Wowza!!

I watched about the first ten minutes, then realized it was almost exactly the same as the season finale and I got bored. I also thought that having 30 people up on stage was a bit much. Did you like it?


----------



## kuso (Sep 26, 2002)

Morning Miss P.......how`s your day going? 

Neck getting better?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi kuso! All is wel here, my neck does not hurt at all. Thanks for asking!  How are you?


----------



## kuso (Sep 26, 2002)

Not too shabby at all thanks 

didn`t expect such a quick reply though....didn`t know you were lurking 

All set to get back in the swing of working out now then?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi B! Have you looked at your post count lately? Wowza!!
> 
> I watched about the first ten minutes, then realized it was almost exactly the same as the season finale and I got bored. I also thought that having 30 people up on stage was a bit much. Did you like it?


I only caught the last 10 mins or so... I was wondering what was up with all those people!

The 2nd to last song was Kelly singing her new single... so I was happy!  She's the only one I really care to hear sing anyway.

Have you heard her single on the radio yet???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey B~ They have Kelly's Single at the stores now. I bought it at Target!! 

Were u listening to 104. this morning?? They had her on the radio interviewing her!! She was sooo cool and FunnY!! She kept saying "Cool Beans"~ It was hilarious!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Darn... I wish I had known she was going to be on   I would have definitely tuned in!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey I just found this info... she'll be in concert...

Compaq Center in Houston, TX - October 14
Tickets on sale now at all Ticketmaster locations, Compaq Center box office and by phone at 713-629-3700.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

I know girl.. when i was listening to it.. I was thinking I needed your cell #..lol!

Oh my gosh..really.. shes going to be here in concert!! Awesome!
I wonder what all she will sing?


----------



## Adidas (Sep 26, 2002)

I thought of all you AI ladies here...Miss L, Butterfly, Princess...when they were talking about Kelly's cd on the radio.  They were saying that she has an amazing voice, which we already know, but that the cd is not any good.   

Now what is up with that?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I never listen to the critics... I like to judge things for myself


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 26, 2002)

kuso, you knew I was lurking so STFU. 

P and B, before you both go getting all excited about Kelly being on the radio this morning...she was on the radio here this morning, too. She was probably on about 30 different radio stations this morning, saying cool beans each time. She was in a room, with headphones on, just being told which station she was talking to at that time. She has officially been taken over by the marketing machine.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Well Thanks for bursting our bubble Miss Ledix.. kiddin honey!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi P, I didn't mean for it sound so harsh. But it's true. And I am sick of her song...not that it's not a good song, but that she sang it the past three times the show was on, and now the video, and now the single. I will be glad when her 2nd single comes out. And I would like to see her sing something less sappy.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

DAMN Girl... they most where it out on your radio stations there. They hardly ever play it here in houston..thats why I bought the single.. cause I never hear it!

But I know what you mean.. it gets VERY old hearing the same song over & over again!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 26, 2002)

On the country station here they are playing her duet with Reba AWESOME SONG!  I loved the song before this, but Kelly did a great job!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Which song is she and Reba singing???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

I heard about her and Reba singing!! I LOVE REBA!! I bet they sound great!! Whats it called?


----------



## kuso (Sep 26, 2002)

Miss P.....I tuned into that radio station you told me about the other day......was a little surprised you liked it. They were asking a 14 year old girl how she "wore her beaver"


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh! The Regular Guys...that is so cool. Larry, Eric, and Southside Steve. Yes, they are very vulgar and offensive...but as long as I don't take them too seriously I always laugh when I listen to them. And they are the only station that I can sit through the sports news...they make it funny!


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

*BUMP*  

This was almost on page 2  

Hope all is going well........were you saw after the big comeback?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi K! Are you listening to 96 Rock right now?  I'm fine...biceps and back yesterday, cardio today. All is well. Thanks for bumping me!


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

Not right now....just got in from the gym and am busy eating/preparing for tomorrows work.

Will check it out l8tr tonight if I get the chance


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 3, 2002)

Note to self: If you do not lift any weights for two weeks, and then do the following: squats, deadlifts, lunges, leg press, lying leg curl, and plie squats....you will be really, really, really sore the next day!!! 

Another note to self: Why oh why do you watch crap like the 2 hour premiere of Dawson's Creek? That Joey Potter is quite possibly the MOST annoying character on television today.


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> Another note to self: Why oh why do you watch crap like the 2 hour premiere of Dawson's Creek? That Joey Potter is quite possibly the MOST annoying character on television today.




I agree with you. I stayed up past my bedtime to watch it.   She drives me CRAZY! I don't think she will ever get it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Note to self: If you do not lift any weights for two weeks, and then do the following: squats, deadlifts, lunges, leg press, lying leg curl, and plie squats....you will be really, really, really sore the next day!!!



duh!


----------



## kuso (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> duh!



LOL....what a way with words these lawyers have


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, that's why he gets paid the Big Bucks! $$$$....

How come no one has said anything about my song lyrics?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Yeah, that's why he gets paid the Big Bucks! $$$$....



No, its because I got home last night at 2:15, the night before at 9:45, and the night before at 3:30.

But yes, eloquence is important!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't like that song Miss L~


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 3, 2002)

Princess! That song is awesome! I think it's actual real instruments making the music, and that is impressive for a pop song! But I do like Christina's new song, DIRRTY, and that is very 'studio made'.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

G'day MissL 

How are things with you???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't know why I don't like it girl! I think because I don't like Justin Timberlake! LoL!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi P and B! Our computers were 'down' at work from about 12:30 until 4:45....it was so boring!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh Miss L!! I bet you were bored!!! Sorry girlie!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes, it was boring. We all just sat and talked. I did do a 'wall sit' though. I always try to get my coworkers to exercise when we have 'down time'.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

I may as well go home when my computer is down... can't do ANY work w/out it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 6, 2002)

My good friend is getting married next week (in St. Lucia) and we had her bachelorette party last night. There were five of us, and we rented a 10 person limo (was supposed to be 10 of us for 5 hours in the limo, ended up being 5 of us for 3 hours in the limo) we went to this very 'buzz worthy' place for dinner, but the wait was over two hours. So we went to a cool downtown/midtown place to eat (grilled chicken and french fries for me) and then we went to The Coronet Club. This is a strip club that has men and women dancers. And I believe it's 18 and over. It's a BYOB club, so you have to pay a per bottle charge for what you bring in. And they charge $12.00 admission. What a moneymaker!!! Anyway, I had never seen male dancers before so I had no idea what to expect. O....M....G!!! First of all, there were four dancers on the stages at any given time, but only one of those four was a woman dancer. I believe that since there are so many places here where you can see women dancers, that this place really emphasizes the male dancers. So...I swear that each of them had a six pack and were all so built! My friend had three table dances, and all I can say is OMG! I thought it was illegal the stuff that these dancers were doing. Maybe I'm naive, but I had just never been to a place like that before. They were 100% nude and thier packages were flip flopping all over the place! It just felt so sinful to even be there and be watching. Of course I came home and told my husband everything about it, mostly because I will still in shock about the whole thing. He's cool, much cooler than I would be if it was the other way around. But I believe that female dancers to not take it to the same level as the male dancers when they do table dances.

So now I reek of smoke and it is very gross. 

But my friend had a great time and that is all that matters!!!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 6, 2002)

Miss L....Sounds like a fun night. Glad to hear the guys were HOT!   So many times the strippers are unattarctive, but that depends where you go.  Glad to hear hubby was cool, no reason he shouldn't be


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

Did everything work out ok? How long were you in the parking lot?  

Just so everyone knows, our girl Miss L broke her key inside her trunk lock this morning at the gym.  When I left she was waiting for a locksmith.  What a why to start off her week


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh damn Miss L~ That sucks about your key breaking in your trunk lock! Hope you didn't have to wait to long for the locksmith girl!!!

OMG~ The guys were totally tottally nude???HOLY COW! We don't have a place like that in Houston!!! But, I am totally Naive also when it comes to stuff like that!! I think I would feel uncomfortable! Wow! I am glad they were hot!! Thats great your friend had a great time!!! Your right..thats whats important! 
~~ Those placed do cost a lot huh!!! 

Sounds like you had a REAL INTERESTING NIGHT! lol!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

LMAO at "flopping around" 
You do have a way with words Miss L!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Sounds liek someone had a good time but is afraid to admit it....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi All! Thanks for all the activity in here today. I was stuck at the gym for about two hours, but all is well now. What a pain! The locksmith said it happens a lot with Nissans and Toyotas. 

I did have fun, I never said I didn't. It was just a shocking thing, since I had never seen that type of thing before!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Those dancers sound HOT!!!  The guys here have to keep their g-string on 

If a club sells alcohol then the dancers can't be totally nude but if it's byob then totally nude is the way they go.

We've got a bunch of female totally nude bars but no male totally nude bars... the combo sounds kinki


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi B! We have a lot of female-only nude clubs here. The female dancers that I saw on Saturday night were not very attractive.  I guess there are so many other places for a pretty dancer to work than this place???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey B~ Ya your right.. the guys here have to leave their thongs on! Some of them are pretty hot!!

Miss L~ I am sure it was shocking. I don't think I could handle that! 
GOOD JOB GIRL!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 9, 2002)

And where is your w/o from today?   Hope you are ready for your morning cardio with Adidas ..LOL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Ya, whats up MISS L!!! How are ya today?? I know you don't post all the time... but come say hi to us sweetie!!  
Hope your doing great!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm here. Lurking as usual. All is well, thanks P! And I am scared about tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey B~ Ya your right.. the guys here have to leave their thongs on! Some of them are pretty hot!!


Too bad they're all gay


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey MissL...

Got the AI DVD in the mail the other day... can't wait to watch Kelly singin her heart out again.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

MissL: whats happening tomorrow that u are scared about?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

no KIDDING B!!! They are all gay!! gross!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh damn Miss L~ That sucks about your key breaking in your trunk lock! Hope you didn't have to wait to long for the locksmith girl!!!
> 
> OMG~ The guys were totally tottally nude???HOLY COW! We don't have a place like that in Houston!!! But, I am totally Naive also when it comes to stuff like that!! I think I would feel uncomfortable! Wow! I am glad they were hot!! Thats great your friend had a great time!!! Your right..thats whats important!
> ...



butt nekkid and things just flooping around, eh? Had to be kind of a funny scene...not even a thong to hide behind? How are they supposed to stuff?
...not that I would need to or anything...

So...how many lap daces did YOU get?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

B, let me know if there is anything on the AI DVD that was not on one of the shows.

Hi P! 

I don't think that the dancers were gay. If anything, bisexual!

And Burner, I did not get any table dances. I didn't even tip any of them. I gave my friend a few dollars to tip with. I was too shy to actually go up to them.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> B, let me know if there is anything on the AI DVD that was not on one of the shows.


Absolutely 

I was thinking of watching it after Friends tonight.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

What? No Will and Grace for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> And Burner, I did not get any table dances. I didn't even tip any of them. I gave my friend a few dollars to tip with. I was too shy to actually go up to them.



HA!
Just trying to get a rise out of you...I knew you wouldn't have...


bisexual?
oy.
Dennis Miller said about being a bisexual:
Aren't they the greediest mother f'ers? Get off the fence and pick a hole. I do not care what hole you pick, just pick one!

Andrew Dice Clay also said:
"bisexual? Either you suck d**k, or you do not suck d**k"


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What? No Will and Grace for you?


Oh yeah!

I just don't like that show that comes on after Friends now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> I just don't like that show that comes on after Friends now.



SCRUBS is one of the funniest shows on TV!

Don't tell me what happens, I am TiVoing all three!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

I watched Scrubs once and did not like it too much. Very Ally McBeal-ish. Don't worry, I won't tell you about Friends or Will and Grace.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Well, I liked Ally too.  Given it another shot...it grows on you.  Besides, what else have you got to do b/t friends and W&G?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

Um, we ate dinner between the two shows.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow, you guys are on NY time!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

Friends...
I wonder where they are going with this Chandler relocating story... and Monica staying in NY???

Will & Grace...
You think they'll make up?

Ever watch CSI???  I love those type of shows.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

HEY I don't like that scrubs show either!!!! 
I Went walking with my dog inbetween the two shows! 

~B~ I have know idea what is going to happen w/ Chandler & Monica!! BUT I really think They will make it work..I hope so! They are to cute!!!

I LOVE WILL AND GRACE!! That guy is hot shes after..but Will is sooo cool!
IS HE GAY?? I haven't only watched the show like 5 times, BUT now I am addicted and don't know all about him?!! Help!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 14, 2002)

B, I have never watched CSI. Is it scary?

P, Yes Will is gay. I guess I can excuse you for not knowing that if you've only watched the show a few times. But there are so many lines that are spoken that point to his character as being gay!! 

Today is Columbus Day, no work for me!!  I am still going to the gym and then to a friend's house after that!


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

day here and now work for me too  

Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 14, 2002)

kuso, I thought about you and your family and friends when I heard about the horror in Bali. I hope your loved ones are okay.


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks MissP.....as I haven`t heard otherwise I guess everyone is fine......couldn`t get through to Oz by telephone today though.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Miss L!! I was pretty sure he was!! 

Have a great day off!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

I finally got to watch the AI DVD... it had a lot of extra stuff about people that had tried out, etc.

I was _really_ disappointed though... they don't have ALL the performances from all the shows   They selected 4 from Kelly & Justin and 2 from Nikki, 1 from Tamira and then all 3 group songs.

It was worth th $20 but I would have paid twice that for *ALL* the show performances.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, at least it wasn't a total waste of money. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 17, 2002)

Just making an appearance here....I had my 'surgery' today to remove my mole. And it was a pretty long cut...8 stitches I believe. And another layer of stiches under the skin. The good thing I did not feel anything but some light pressure when they were actually working on it. I had some cream (Emla or Enla) that I put on at the gym this morning before I left for the appointment, it made the area somewhat numb. And then they gave me two or three shots to numb me up. No working out for several days. Can't get the area wet for a while. Yadda yadda yadda! It's a big inconvenience, but worth it in the long run. Otherwise...

I've been back at the gym M-F. Working hard but not too hard. Trying to eat clean and succeeding about 80% of the time. 

Looking forward to Thursday night TV tonight. I hate to admit it, but we actually watched The Bachelor last night. What crap that show is!! 

Sorry I've barely said hi to anyone lately, been busy at work. 

Hope everyone is doing great! I do lurk you know!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad you popped in girl!

Awwhhh you didn't like The Bachelor???  What was up with that"emotional basket case" girl???  That was scary 

Do you think W&G will make up???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

HEY MISS LEDIX~ I'm glad you popped in to sweetie!
Thats good that your surgery went good!! I hope you have a great recovery! 

Man That Emotional girl was psycho huh!! I didn't like her from the beginning!! She was all "Oh I'm Miss Ohio" SOOOO WHAT! lol

I hope Will and Grace makeup!!! 

Take care of yourself Miss Ledix!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 17, 2002)

That blonde girl was so scary. I actually feel bad for her, she is probably so embarrased now. I think sometimes people act really crazy when they are on TV.

Will and Grace will make up, eventually. This is called an 'arc', they will keep the story going for several episodes. Now that W&G is on sydication, I can watch it every night. It really is funny. We used to watch the Everyone Loves Raymond episode reruns, but I think I've seen all of them. And then of course I've seen most of the Friends reruns. We don't have cable, so there are only so many choices of what to watch. 

I may leave work early. My wound is starting to hurt. I just took a Tylenol so we'll see how it goes.

Thanks for saying hi girls!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey girl~
I agree w/ u that sometimes people act crazy on TV! I'm sure she does feel dumb now!!

Your right about W & G~ HopefullY!! 
I think I have seen every Friends & Everybody Loves rayond episode a zillion times to! I'm sooo glad they are doing Will and Grace reruns now!! Since I just started watching the show... I'm enjoying that!!! 

Go home if you can!! Hope the tylenol kicks in soon!! I wish I could send you my painkillers!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Now that W&G is on sydication, I can watch it every night. It really is funny. We used to watch the Everyone Loves Raymond episode reruns, but I think I've seen all of them. And then of course I've seen most of the Friends reruns.



I've been watching these, too.  

Dharma and Greg comes on after W&G so I've been watching that instead of the Everyone Loves Raymond & Friends reruns.

Do you like the Law & Order shows???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 17, 2002)

Hiya P, I really hate to watch television but then somehow I have seen most of all these shows and all thier reruns, how did that happen? 

B, for some reason, I just cannot get into the whole Dharma and Greg thing. But I do think the actor that plays Greg and the actor that plays Will look alike. I think they are both very handsome! 

I've seen Law and Order and The Practice a few times. I don't go out of my way to watch them though. 

Besides what we've already mentioned, I like to watch All My Children (today was Leo's last day!! ) and I usually tape it once or twice a week. I also like ER, though it's no were near as good as it was a few years ago. Somehow I've been sucked into Gilmore Girls, although their snappy, fast paced dialog drives me nuts! And a few more...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey sis, sounds like it went well, glad to hear it.  Hopefully you'll be back to your good ole gym self in no time!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

I love the Law & Order and CSI shows but I really just can't stand the Practice.

I like West Wing alot, too.

Gilmore Girls... I like the daughter but the mom drives me nuts, so I don't usually watch the show.

Leo's last day???  The actor is leaving the show???  Did they get to leave for Paris yet?  Guess they'll replace the actor when they come back.  Did they catch Vanessa?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

hey Miss L~
how are you feeling??

Hopefully your healing good!! Take care of yourself!
Oh~ And I have been drawn into watching Gilmore girls to somehow!! lol! 
Take care!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi P! Thanks for checking on me. I am feeling okay. Have not been to the gym since last Thursday. I'm getting my stitches out on Wednesday afternoon, so I'll probably go to the gym Thursday for some walking on the treadmill.

Gilmore Girls....there is something about that show!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey Miss L!! I'm glad your feeling okay! Don't worry about the gym..just let your body heal perfectly!! You have your entire life to workout! 
I know.. I don't know what it is about that show!!!  
Talk to you soon!


----------



## Adidas (Oct 22, 2002)

Miss L,

The gym just isn't the same without you!  The locker room is too quiet even for me 

Glad to hear you are doing well.  We are thinking of you


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 22, 2002)

Wow, thanks to both!

A, I'm sure the gym is quiet.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2002)

No prob sweetie!!!! hope your having a great day!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 22, 2002)

Glad to hear all of you seem to be doing well!


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Heya Ms L!

Glad things are well after surgery...

Take care..

Get well soon!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Hello Miss P....hope things are well with you


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 30, 2002)

Things are fine, busy at work. Today was second day back at gym. Will post more later. Thanks for checking on  me!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey MissL!

Haven't seen you around much lately!.. Missin' ya.. 
Glad you're back at gym! 
Take care 

NG


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi NG! Running late right now to go to the gym. See you later.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 4, 2002)

*PORNAL!!! *  

Whew, I feel so much better.  Thanks Miss LeDix.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi ALBOB! Nice to see you back!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks, nice to be back.

Don't worry, I remember my promise and that was the last pornal comment in here from me.................................until the next one.


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 11, 2002)

So funny, right? Anyway...it's Veteran's Day here so our office is closed. But we do have training until about 1pm or so. It's at a hotel and lunch is catered and I already asked what will be served and decided it's not up to par for me....so I'll be eating 1/2 cup of lf cottage cheese and some strawberries!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, have a great lunch then .....and hope to see you post  whoring this afternoon 

Let us know whats happening in your world


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

HEY MISS LEDIX!!!
Hope your doing great!! have a wonderful Half day off from work!!  
Take care!!


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey haven't seen you around here anymore!

How are things?


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

Your sassyness is starting to be missed round here Miss P


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Kuso, you're very sweet. Just been busy, that's all. But you  know that I'm here all the time lurking! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi! AND HOPE Your doing great!!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2002)

As a matter of fact, I am doing great, thanks for asking.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi! Thanks for checking on me. Things are going well. Actually, we closed on a house on Friday afternoon! We are both very excited about that!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2002)

So we can expect pictures of the house soon?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

OHHH MY GOSH!! WOW GIRL!! Thats awesome!!!! You guys finally found one!!! YEAH!!!! Give us details when you get a chance!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats Miss P


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

You should be waking up in just about...........1 hour  morning


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 27, 2002)

Well...how about two hours? Hey Kusoness! Thanks for checking on me, hope you are doing well.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

Miss Ledix~ I hope you & Your hubby have a WONDERFUL Thanksgiving honey!! 
Are u enjoying your new home??

Take care!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

Heya Miss Ledix~ How are you girl??? How was your thanksgiving!! 
Hope your doing okay!!! Miss chattin' with you!
Take care!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi P, thanks for checking on me. Thanksgiving was good...too much Apple Pie!  We have not moved yet, we are actually scheduled to move this coming weekend, quite a scary thought!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey Miss L~ Good to hear from you!!!
Ohhh wow movign this weekend huh? I hope you have some help!!! Your dog is going to love having a back yard to play in!!! 
DETAILS About your house when You got time!! How exciting is that~ your first home together!  Congrats girl!

I'm glad you had a great thanksgiving! Take care!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Moving???

Did you guys find a house???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi B, yes we found a house. We closed on 11/15 and are moving this weekend. Exciting but really scary and really overwhelming! We went from having no debt at all to having a mortgage (of course, I'm okay with that!) to Home Depot (appliances and other stuff) to a balance on our credit card...so it's all an adjustment. But I think we really will like it once everything gets settled! 

P, we actually got movers this time. It's actually 4 men and a truck, so hopefully it will go pretty fast. Dixie will have a yard, but it's not fenced. The front yard is somewhat flat and the back yard is sloped and wooded. Oh well. 

Like I said, thanks for checking on me girls! I'm sorry I haven't been around too much.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds wonderful!!!  It is scary buying your first home but it's so worth it!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds like a Neat house girl!!!!!! I know all that is very scary to Matt and I too! We just got all our charge cards paid for, and Don't want any..but Like you..we will have to go to Home Depot also to buy a lawn mower, and all the appliances!!! I think butterfly is Right though, its going to be worth it!!!  
Congrats again.. and don't apologize for not being around here much... we know your a busy person!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! (2 days later)
How are you stranger???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Dec 27, 2002)

Doing okay, thanks for checking on me! I will try to post more in the future. Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Yeah! I'm glad you popped in! I miss ya around here girl!!!
Take care of yourself~ And Happy New Years!


----------



## kuso (Feb 17, 2003)

Did you know it`s been just over 1 year since you started your first BFL??

Hope things are still going well for ya


----------



## Miss LeDix (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Kuso, yes it was last February when I did BFL. How funny! Thanks for checking on me, I'm fine. And you know I'm always lurking around here!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Miss Ledix!! Good To see you here. Hows your new home? 
Take care doll!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2003)

hiya FG!
Wahoo!
a house owner!
Congrats! When's the move in party??


----------

